# January 2009 PI Applicants



## Jana928

Hi everyone!  I thought that I would go ahead and start the thread for anyone that is going to be applying for the January 2009 Professional Internships at Walt Disney World!  Yeah!!  Anyway, I know that most of the internships are not available on the website yet, but I thought that this would be a good place for people to talk about any questions or concerns that they have, the internships that they will be applying to, how the interview process is treating them, etc.

So...to start off.  I am Jana.  I will be a senior this year at the University of Florida.  I did the Fall Advantage Program 2005.  I was a Recreation Hostess at Wilderness Lodge, Fort Wilderness, and the Contemporary.  I also drove the Fireworks Cruises for Wishes.  It was AMAZING.  I am going to be applying for the Events Assistant-Magic Kingdom, Cast Special Events, and College & International Operations-Event Planning.  I am so excited and so nervous!  

So, now it is your turn.


----------



## DisneyJersey

Jana928 said:


> Hi everyone!  I thought that I would go ahead and start the thread for anyone that is going to be applying for the January 2009 Professional Internships at Walt Disney World!  Yeah!!  Anyway, I know that most of the internships are not available on the website yet, but I thought that this would be a good place for people to talk about any questions or concerns that they have, the internships that they will be applying to, how the interview process is treating them, etc.
> 
> So...to start off.  I am Jana.  I will be a senior this year at the University of Florida.  I did the Fall Advantage Program 2005.  I was a Recreation Hostess at Wilderness Lodge, Fort Wilderness, and the Contemporary.  I also drove the Fireworks Cruises for Wishes.  It was AMAZING.  I am going to be applying for the Events Assistant-Magic Kingdom, Cast Special Events, and College & International Operations-Event Planning.  I am so excited and so nervous!
> 
> So, now it is your turn.



I am Justin, although I won't be applying for Jan PI's, I will be applying for those in June, specifically rooms and related ( Hotel Mgmt). I am going back to RIT for my masters in hospitality-tourism mgmt, so hopefully that added degree will lend credibility to me, and my potential of managing a high value resort, such as those at WDW. I did the CP in 2005 in QSFB at MK, and I am also doing my second tour of duty as a campus rep, so hopefully I can get it. I may also try and apply for other areas, maybe DEG, or Operations.


----------



## Jana928

Hey!  I am a campus rep as well.  I have been doing it for the past 3 semesters.  My major is Recreation, Parks, and Tourism with specializations in Recreation and Event Management and Tourism and Hospitality Management.  I am hoping that this, with my added event related work experience, will be enough to push me over the edge to get this internship.


----------



## graygables

I've decided I'm going to apply for a PI in Spring '09 as well as the CP (just in case).  I've not done a CP before, so I'm hoping to find something that doesn't have that as a requirement.  I'm older, 43, and in grad school for my Master's in Management.  I have a B.A. in English/education and would love to be an instructor somewhere.  I'm also a small business owner, so have lots of experience with product design, marketing, and sales.  I've not had the chance to peruse the PI jobs, so I'm just waiting for them to be posted to make some decisions.


----------



## Jana928

Graygables:  Have you thought about also possibly doing one of the internships at Disneyland?  Their whole program is geared to the graduate management student.  Just another option that you might want to consider in addition to the college program and WDW PIs.  Which internships were you thinking of applying to?


----------



## graygables

Jana928 said:


> Graygables:  Have you thought about also possibly doing one of the internships at Disneyland?  Their whole program is geared to the graduate management student.  Just another option that you might want to consider in addition to the college program and WDW PIs.  Which internships were you thinking of applying to?



Disneyland isn't really doable for me at this point.  I live in Ohio and still have homeschooled kids at home.  My older 2 are CMs at WDW, so my plan was to live with them and have hubby bring DDs several times throughout the program to visit.  We can get a direct flight from our house for pretty cheap on Southwest; flying to California would be a big no.  I've also got DVC and we have a 1BR reserved for the month of January to help transition DDs and hubby to my working there.

I really have no idea what to apply for since I haven't seen the PI/MIs that are available, but something along the lines of education or management.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate them!


----------



## Jana928

graygables said:


> Disneyland isn't really doable for me at this point.  I live in Ohio and still have homeschooled kids at home.  My older 2 are CMs at WDW, so my plan was to live with them and have hubby bring DDs several times throughout the program to visit.  We can get a direct flight from our house for pretty cheap on Southwest; flying to California would be a big no.  I've also got DVC and we have a 1BR reserved for the month of January to help transition DDs and hubby to my working there.
> 
> I really have no idea what to apply for since I haven't seen the PI/MIs that are available, but something along the lines of education or management.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate them!



If you go to disneyinterns.com there is a list of most of the positions that they offer.

For education, they have
    *  Disney Institute Facilitation Assistant
    * Disney Institute Program Assistant
    * Disney Youth Education Facilitator

For management, they have
    *  Catering
    * Culinary
    * Food and Beverage
    * Operations
    * Recreation
    * Retail
    * Rooms and Related

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## sylvesterT21

I'm going to be a junior at Dartmouth College and I'm trying for a PI for Spring 09 as well, and like many others my "fallback" is the CP.

My ultimate dream is to work as an architectural or show/ride engineering designer at WDI, so I'm excited to see what positions they have available, but I'm excited for anything I could get!


----------



## Merriweather86

Hi!!! I'll be a junior at UCF then (I'm in the process of transferring down there and making the big move right now, actually...eek!), and I'm applying for certain for Guest Relations (I've REALLLLY got my fingers crossed for this one, it's my first choice by a landslide  ), and I'm also looking at Guest Talent Coordinator with Disney Event Group and Epcot Events! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Jana928

Just thought that I would bump the thread.  Anyway, they have started taking down all of the fall internships.  So, hopefully that means that they will put up the spring ones soon.  Here's hoping!


----------



## allieb93

Hey everyone, 

My name is Allie! I too am hoping to get a PI for the spring semester. In the past I have applied for many PIs with not so much as a phone call in return and figured that out of all the applicants, they are going to probably choose someone who has done the CP first over someone how hasn't. SOOO in August I start my CP in merchandise and I hope to meet some people, figure out more of what I would like to do within Disney and apply for some professional internships. I graduated with a BBA in Marketing about a month ago and am crossing my fingers that if I go right from a CP to a PI, I am still eligble for the PI even though I have graduated. (According to my interviewer, this shouldn't be a problem). Anyways, I would like to work for Disney long-term so I essentially have one shot at landing a PI so I gotta work hard during my CP and hopefully make some connections and good impressions!


----------



## DisneyRiah

Hello!

My name is Mariah and I think that I, too, will be applying for a January 2009 PI.  I'm actually a seasonal CM with Guest Relations at the Studios, and have been since 2006 after my first PI in that area and my Spring 2003 CP.  I stayed seasonal because I had to move back home to TN, but I'm looking to move back to Orlando, if not as a part of Guest Relations, then definitely something in the communications field at Disney.  I'm currently a grad student in Public Relations, and am hoping for some type of Communications internship to get started in that area.  Here's hoping the internship openings will be posted soon!   

-Mariah


----------



## spectroaddy

hey, everyone I am hoping to apply PIs as well for the spring 2009 term. Currently I am now doing the CP program at Liberty Inn, its hard work but well worth it, I am networking seriously with my manager. I really would like to work at PI with Guest relations with disabilities or retail PI. After my program is up in January, if I don't get the PI, I plan to transfer out of qsf&b into attractions.


----------



## Jana928

So....the time has come!  The internships for spring are starting to be posted on the Disney Careers website.  So far, the only one up is Guest Services.  However, start looking for them!


----------



## graygables

thanks for the heads up!

Question...do I need a full blown resume?  If so, I've got to get cracking on it!

Also, I noticed the decision date for this in in late November.  I'm going ahead and interviewing for the CP as my backup plan, so do I accept and then decline the CP if the PI comes through?  (I know that's been asked before, but I just need to clarify once and for all!)


----------



## Jana928

You definitely need a full blown resume.  

Also, I know that there is a lot of controversy over this topic.  What I would do is explain the situation to your recruiter.  Ask them what they would rather have you do.  That way, you will avoid any hurt feelings.  I know that this is a little vague, but every recruiter is different and I am sure that they all have different philosophies on how you should handle this situation.


----------



## bridgetzoe

I know we need to have a full blown resume to apply for the PI's, but do we need to have a cover letter as well? I want to say I thought it was optional to do a cover letter, but I'm just wondering if you do one, I'm guessing it would have to be general enough to cover all the internships that you are applying for.


----------



## Fantasmic1

hey guys, i'm currently on a PI so i just went throught the long drawn out process of interviewing and waiting...if ya'll have any questions about the process just snd me a personal mess...good luck to everyone and happy waiting


----------



## Ellagirl

Hey I'm Jenn and I did my CP last year in entertainment and I am still seasonal and I am hoping to do the wedding planning PI or Special events for MK because event management is my major. Does anyone know how soon they get back to you once you have sent in your application... like your 1st interview?


----------



## fmrcp06

> 07-19-2008 10:50 PM
> Fantasmic1 hey guys, i'm currently on a PI so i just went throught the long drawn out process of interviewing and waiting...if ya'll have any questions about the process just snd me a personal mess...good luck to everyone and happy waiting



Hi there!

I'm new at replying on this board, but was hoping that I could find out a bit more info before applying this fall.  I'm a former CP as well as a Campus Rep... just want to know more about the app process and whatnot.  I would LOVE any help, and was hoping you could answer a few of my questions!

Thanks so much!


----------



## zulemara

I'm Thommy, I'm 23 and will be graduating from  Western Technical College in December.  I did CP at the Palm/Magnolia golf operations from aug 04-may05 and have been a campus rep the last 6 semesters, this will be my 7th and last!  I am a network specialist major so I'm looking for almost anything in computers.  I have seen a wedding video production job a couple times and given my current internship is video production, that would be right up my alley!  If not, I am going to look towards some kind of management position.

Being a CP will also be my fallback.  Either way, Jan 09 Disney here I come and this time it's for good!


----------



## CelticBelle

hi!  Im a sophmore wildlife conservation biology major at UC Davis.  Im going to wdw in august for a fall CP, but my real goal is to participate in the vet hospital PI or another animal PI.  Im pre Vet at my school.  Does anyone know if the animal programs are january through june as well as june through december?  I thought I heard once that they are only the later half of the year.

I would love to go straight from my CP to a PI, but if not then do the PI in the june.  Does anyone know where we can get more info such as pay rates, hours, requirements etc.  I havent seen anything posted yet.

off topic but, how do you become a college rep?  I would love to do that and my school has none right now.


----------



## Jana928

Where did they all go????  Before on the the disney careers website, there were 4 internships for spring already posted.  Now they are gone!!!  I think that Disney is just trying to toy with my emotions.   

CelticBelle:  When they start posting the internships on the website, the requirements will be made available.  However, the hours and pay rates will not be given to you until you are much further into the process.  Maybe not even until you get the internship.

You can call your recruiter and ask about becoming a campus rep.  Since there are no campus reps now, it will be rather easy.  They will give you some collateral and have you hang it up for e-prez.  If there is a school around you that hosts the presentation, you can hook up with them for some support.


----------



## Jana928

Ellagirl said:


> Hey I'm Jenn and I did my CP last year in entertainment and I am still seasonal and I am hoping to do the wedding planning PI or Special events for MK because event management is my major. Does anyone know how soon they get back to you once you have sent in your application... like your 1st interview?




Hi Jenn!  Where do you go to school?  That is so cool that we are both event management!  I rarely meet someone else outside of UF with my major.  I am not exactly sure of the timeline for our internship.  It varies so much.  I know that last semester my friend was applying for the management PI and he didn't get the final word until May and the internship started in June.  I know that the last  day to turn in applications is October 3rd.  They might start interviewing before that.  Not sure.  Sorry!


----------



## Ellagirl

Im an event major at Johnson and Wales. I did my CP last summer and I miss it alot but I am hoping that a PI will get me in with the company more. Since Im seasonal I try to go down to FL every chance I can to work. I was wondering if you knew if there are more then more positions at every job. Like will MK special events only take one PI or will they take like 5? Do you know anyone who has done a events PI?


----------



## Flower4Pwr

Ellagirl said:


> Hey! Im an event major at Johnson and Wales. I did my CP last summer and I miss it alot but I am hoping that a PI will get me in with the company more. Since Im seasonal I try to go down to FL every chance I can to work. I was wondering if you knew if there are more then more positions at every job. Like will MK special events only take one PI or will they take like 5? Do you know anyone who has done a events PI?



Hey there! It depends on the PI. I know MK Events only has one intern but the weddings internship takes 6. And Catering management has 4 interns. It really just depends on the internship and the buisness needs of the area! Hope that helps!


----------



## zulemara

CelticBelle said:


> off topic but, how do you become a college rep?  I would love to do that and my school has none right now.



Towards the end of your CP you will see fliers and information come out about to apply to be a campus rep.  It's really one of the easiest job in the world for the benefits we get


----------



## Ellagirl

Flower4Pwr said:


> Hey there! It depends on the PI. I know MK Events only has one intern but the weddings internship takes 6. And Catering management has 4 interns. It really just depends on the internship and the buisness needs of the area! Hope that helps!



That is awsome that you did the Fairytale Weddings Internship How did you like it? What did you get to do every day? Did you live in the PI apartments? What is your major?Im sorry to ask so many questions but I really want to be a wedding planner so this is like a dream internship. Thanks!!!


----------



## Vallie

I'm not doing the PI but I did get into the disney grad program for jan 09! if anyone wants to chat! i wanna meet people going down there at that time!


----------



## zulemara

Vallie said:


> I'm not doing the PI but I did get into the disney grad program for jan 09! if anyone wants to chat! i wanna meet people going down there at that time!



disney grad program? I'm intrigued, tell me more


----------



## DISNUT21

I had a question regarding the Disney professional internships, I was thinking about possibly applying for one but I wanted to do a summer internship with them versus a 6 month internship and it states that they have a minimum 2 week internships, so I am wondering when you find out about these shorter internships and what positions are available?


----------



## CelticBelle

ooh!  The positions are posted!!!!!  at least for the animal programs.  Ive been waiting for weeks for this!


----------



## CelebrationNM

DISNUT21 said:


> I had a question regarding the Disney professional internships, I was thinking about possibly applying for one but I wanted to do a summer internship with them versus a 6 month internship and it states that they have a minimum 2 week internships, so I am wondering when you find out about these shorter internships and what positions are available?



It doesn't mean they don't exist because the company is huge, but I've never come across a two-week internship. I have come across shorter summer internships in California at Consumer Products, Media Networks and Studios; they usually want you for 10 weeks, but maybe these are available for a shorter amount of time as well.

Really, though, two weeks isn't enough to take advantage of everything or for you to contribute anything of value to the company, in my opinion. A summer-long internship would be the bare minimum I'd consider.


----------



## DISNUT21

CelebrationNM said:


> It doesn't mean they don't exist because the company is huge, but I've never come across a two-week internship. I have come across shorter summer internships in California at Consumer Products, Media Networks and Studios; they usually want you for 10 weeks, but maybe these are available for a shorter amount of time as well.
> 
> Really, though, two weeks isn't enough to take advantage of everything or for you to contribute anything of value to the company, in my opinion. A summer-long internship would be the bare minimum I'd consider.



A summer internship would be the bare minimum I would consider also, but the fact that they offered two week long internships really left me intrigued to look for some more information. I really hope that they have some PI's available this summer for MBA students come later on this year. But thanks for clearing it up a little bit more for me.


----------



## zulemara

aaahh so many choices!  I took a brief look today and threw some jobs in my cart.  Now I have to figure out which ones would be priority!


----------



## CelticBelle

i wanted to see the jobs and the requirements for the ones that I was interested in even though I probably will not apply until the spring for the fall internships.  I saw that I need 6 months vet experience for some that I wanted.  I know that Ive had about 1 months experience recently and I will be working with a vet when I return home in january.  Does anyone know how strict or lenient they are on the requirements?  Like if they ask for a 3.0 but I only have a 2.8 gpa?

Thanks!


----------



## jeff318

There are quite a few applicants for each position, so the better you match the standards, the better you will look.


----------



## Ellagirl

Has anyone been applying? Im really bummed that there is no entertainment manager intern!


----------



## Jana928

I am done applying.  Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## Kookaburra2211

I am applying for:

Conservation Education
Recreation Management
Rooms Management

Good luck everybody!


----------



## graygables

I'm done applying, too.  Patience will most certainly be a challenge.


----------



## jeff318

Just applied for
Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing Internship
Ticketing Specialist Internship
Disney Vacation Club Sales Assistant Internship


----------



## Ellagirl

Is there a limit to the number of internships that you can apply for? And do you apply for each seperatly?


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

They like if you limit it to 3 internships, but there is no set rule. I applied for more than 3 because I feel that I am well qualified for more than 3 of them


----------



## Ellagirl

i am so sorry to bother everyone with this stuff but i am trying to complete the application process and I pasted my resume in the text box but it completley messed up the format of the resume and i just wanted to make sure that it wasnt just me. I uploaded it to, does that mean that they can look at the formatted copy?


----------



## graygables

Ellagirl said:


> i am so sorry to bother everyone with this stuff but i am trying to complete the application process and I pasted my resume in the text box but it completley messed up the format of the resume and i just wanted to make sure that it wasnt just me. I uploaded it to, does that mean that they can look at the formatted copy?



My resume did the same thing, so I went into the box and reformatted it to fit nicely.  I uploaded mine as well, since my little graphic didn't show up in the box.  I'm thinking I read somewhere that what is in the box gets sent through a program that sorts it out by keyword, but if you are being considered, they pull the downloaded copy.


----------



## CelebrationNM

graygables said:


> My resume did the same thing, so I went into the box and reformatted it to fit nicely.  I uploaded mine as well, since my little graphic didn't show up in the box.  I'm thinking I read somewhere that what is in the box gets sent through a program that sorts it out by keyword, but if you are being considered, they pull the downloaded copy.



I keep two versions of my resume: one formatted nicely and one text-only version because most companies with online applications want that one as well. It's worth pasting into something like Notepad first and formatting it, and then copy-pasting it into the box on the website.


----------



## Ellagirl

Thank you so much! I have no clue what to ask for stating salary though. I dont want to ask to high but i need money to live off of. i dont know the range of what they pay for PI's. Any suggestions


----------



## CelebrationNM

Ellagirl said:


> Thank you so much! I have no clue what to ask for stating salary though. I dont want to ask to high but i need money to live off of. i dont know the range of what they pay for PI's. Any suggestions



The starting salary part of the application is not relevent to PIs; the salary is pretty much set.


----------



## Ellagirl

Again, i am horribly sorry to bug everyone with these questions about applying but did everyone else include a cover letter with their application even if it didnt ask for one?


----------



## CelebrationNM

Ellagirl said:


> Again, i am horribly sorry to bug everyone with these questions about applying but did everyone else include a cover letter with their application even if it didnt ask for one?



Yes, it is a good idea.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Any one else that has already applied for Spring 09 PI, get a call for their 1st interview? I got mine today and I have it tomorrow at 4:30 PM.


----------



## Ellagirl

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> Any one else that has already applied for Spring 09 PI, get a call for their 1st interview? I got mine today and I have it tomorrow at 4:30 PM.



That is so exciting! I wish they called me, when did you send in your application? Which ones did yu apply for? Good Luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> Any one else that has already applied for Spring 09 PI, get a call for their 1st interview? I got mine today and I have it tomorrow at 4:30 PM.



Me too!  Mine is scheduled for Friday afternoon...how exciting!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Ellagirl said:


> That is so exciting! I wish they called me, when did you send in your application? Which ones did yu apply for? Good Luck! Let us know how it goes!



I applied to the Management ones. and you?


----------



## fmrcp06

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know there is a facebook group for 09' PI's!

Search for:

Disney Professional Interns 09'

Good luck Everyone!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

I had my first interview!! It went really well!   I hope I hear quicker this time then last semester.


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> I had my first interview!! It went really well!   I hope I hear quicker this time then last semester.



Congrats!  Did your interviewer say whether or not s/he was moving you forward and do they tell you which ones?  I'm trying to decide if I'm going to Casting while I'm there next week to pursue that avenue and how it might impact the PI.  If my interviewer tells me I'm moving on, I may not visit Casting just yet, but if not, then I'll definitely be going.  What to do, what to do!!!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

graygables said:


> Congrats!  Did your interviewer say whether or not s/he was moving you forward and do they tell you which ones?  I'm trying to decide if I'm going to Casting while I'm there next week to pursue that avenue and how it might impact the PI.  If my interviewer tells me I'm moving on, I may not visit Casting just yet, but if not, then I'll definitely be going.  What to do, what to do!!!



yeah she told me that I was moving on, so now the waiting game begins.


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> yeah she told me that I was moving on, so now the waiting game begins.



 heading your way!

How many did you apply for?  I've applied for 5, but am wondering if she'll ask me to trim my list...


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

I applied for 6 and she didn't have me trim my list at all just give her my top 3 . who is your interviewer? mine was Linda.


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> I applied for 6 and she didn't have me trim my list at all just give her my top 3 . who is your interviewer? mine was Linda.



Mine is Linda, too!  515 this afternoon...I'm a nervous wreck! (I'm a vendor at the Creating Keepsakes Convention this weekend, so I'm having to leave my booth w/ DDs to find a quiet place for the interview)


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

She called me a little later than 4:30 yesterday, she called around 4:45, just to let you know. The interview doesn't take long about 20- 25 minutes. What internships did you apply for?


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> She called me a little later than 4:30 yesterday, she called around 4:45, just to let you know. The interview doesn't take long about 20- 25 minutes. What internships did you apply for?



That's good to know, thanks!  I applied for retail and rooms & related management, product development, DCL internal communications, and DEG training (?)  It's a broad range, but I thought I was pretty well qualified for all of them.  I have my BA in English and am getting a Master's in management, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## graygables

Woo-hoo!  Interview is done and I'm movin' on up!  Now is "wait and hope" time...


----------



## longballmg

Is everyone who is applying for PIs a college junior or senior?

I just graduated and didn't get my PIs for the 08 semester.

I was wondering if anyone was trying to apply after they graduated and if it was allowed.


----------



## Jana928

I am a senior.  You are allowed to apply for the internships as long as you are enrolled in college when you apply.


----------



## Ace215

Hello everyone! Im new here and see you guys are well in discussion! I applied for Retail, operations, DEG and the Merchandise Presentation Specialist. I received the call and have my first interview this wednesday. Im excited and a little nervous but im sure its nothing I can't handle. 

Just for the record, I hope everyone here gets the internship you desire!


----------



## jlc86

I applied for three on aug. 4th and I haven't gotten a call yet. 

I applied for management ops, management catering, and convention services associate internship.


----------



## fmrcp06

I wouldn't worry too much about the call.  Just hang in there!  They have been known to take awhile to contact people - so don't give up hope!


----------



## Ace215

Interview complete!!! Now.....for the wait......Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## fmrcp06

How were first interviews?  What types of questions were asked?


----------



## Ace215

fmrcp06 said:


> How were first interviews?  What types of questions were asked?



Pretty simple questions, nothing that takes deep thought, although you don't want to give simple, irrelevant answers. Why you want to work for disney, biggest accomplishment, teamwork situation, etc. Just show a lot of interest, enthusiasm, and be your self.


----------



## Lansley1

I have decided to apply for a PI again.  I tried getting in, in June, but was not offered the position.   Hopefully this time will be different.  

Disney Scraping Mom - you were applying for June as well right?  I think I remember your name.  

Has anyone applied for Food & Beverage or Rooms & Related management?

I noticed some of you have already gotten called.  How long ago did you apply?


----------



## graygables

Weird thing...I got another phone call yesterday about calling to schedule my first interview (that I already had last Friday...)  I called and they were confused, but finally came back on and thanked me for calling and sorting it out.  Now I'm a bit nervous that something wasn't handled correctly somewhere along the line.   I did receive the application on my workbench and got that filled out and turned in on Sunday.  Should I call again just to be sure that everything is correct or would that seem like nagging?


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Lansley1 said:


> I have decided to apply for a PI again.  I tried getting in, in June, but was not offered the position.   Hopefully this time will be different.
> 
> Disney Scraping Mom - you were applying for June as well right?  I think I remember your name.
> 
> Has anyone applied for Food & Beverage or Rooms & Related management?
> 
> I noticed some of you have already gotten called.  How long ago did you apply?



Yeah I applied for the June session, I didn't get offered one so I'm back hoping for the best. 

I applied on Aug 1st for the Management PI's.


----------



## vin1215

Anyone who has already had their first interview remember any questions?? I know there are many who have yet to be interviewed so any help on the interview is much appreciated...Im am going for 3 different marketing PIs. I want one sooooo bad lol.


----------



## lauraebeth

wow. i'm feeling a little behind. . .

I've been religiously watching disneycareers for the PI's to be posted and when they were, I was thrilled! I've been waiting three years to be able to apply. . .

here's my background: Fall 2005 CP: MK QSR Stands east @ MK. and i'm currently a campus rep at my university. 

I'm applying for Youth Education program facilitator, fairytale weddings, Recreation Manager and possibly services for guests with disabilities. . .

the youth education role is the one I REALLY want, If anyone knows anything about it, i'd LOVE to know. and if all of that fails, i'll do another college program. My boyfriend is applying for a college program for the spring, so it wouldn't be completely horrible to do another.


----------



## PrincessMinnie17

I applied for a PI on August 14th but haven't received a phone call yet.  It scares me that others have already been contacted by phone!! I applied for an Animal Program internship...has anyone else applied for animal programs and receive a phone call??

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Ace215

PrincessMinnie17 said:


> I applied for a PI on August 14th but haven't received a phone call yet.  It scares me that others have already been contacted by phone!! I applied for an Animal Program internship...has anyone else applied for animal programs and receive a phone call??
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


Theres nothing to be worried about at this moment, my interviewer told me that I was one of the very first to be interviewed. And its still very early, they wont be picking people until November and 2nd interviews probably wont start until the beginning of october unless leaders rush things. So just hang in there, im sure you time is coming.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I would really like to apply for a PI but I don't think I have enough experience. I'm a pretty good artist and I want to apply for the character artist assistant but I don't think I have enough experience. And i'm sure there's waaaay better artists XD


----------



## americangeiko

Hey, 

I did the WDWCP in Fall 07 for merchandising, as part of the BBB in CC's Opening Team.  I'm now ready for another round, and I'm even considering transfering schools to stay down there permenantly.  (I'm currently a Junior at the University of New Orleans, majoring in Film Arts.)

I just applied yesterday for:

-Stage Technician
-Entertainment Production
-Costume Designer

I have experience with all 3, but my ideal position would be the last one.  Now I'm just in hurry up and wait mode.  

I put in for the Northbridge lottery, and I hope I get it as I'm looking at housing in the area right now on craigslist, and things are nuts!


----------



## fmrcp06

Hi all,

Just received a phone call for an interview this Wednesday for F&B Management!

Any tips??


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

fmrcp06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received a phone call for an interview this Wednesday for F&B Management!
> 
> Any tips??



Congrats and Good Luck, is this your first or second interview?


----------



## americangeiko

fmrcp06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received a phone call for an interview this Wednesday for F&B Management!
> 
> Any tips??



Don't tell them that you leave food out, don't use a hair net, or believe in stacking product on the floor.


----------



## Lansley1

Thats awesome to hear that Food & Beverage interviews are starting.  When did you apply?


----------



## fmrcp06

This is my first interview I guess - I applied August 14th...

What is the difference btwn the 1st, 2nd, 3rd interview?  I'm guessing the first is sort of general and whatnot like the CP interview...  


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fmrcp06

americangeiko said:


> Don't tell them that you leave food out, don't use a hair net, or believe in stacking product on the floor.


great advice.. haha.. I'll make sure to remember that one.


----------



## americangeiko

fmrcp06 said:


> great advice.. haha.. I'll make sure to remember that one.



I worked in a Deli before and hearing some of the standards that have to be kept for the FDA is crazy, but manageable.  Paired with the knowledge that Disney will pitch a lot of their standing QS food after less than a 1/2.  Disney has some high standards for food.


----------



## fmrcp06

americangeiko said:


> I worked in a Deli before and hearing some of the standards that have to be kept for the FDA is crazy, but manageable.  Paired with the knowledge that Disney will pitch a lot of their standing QS food after less than a 1/2.  Disney has some high standards for food.


My CP was in F&B so i've got a bit of a handle on their standards.  I ate, slept, and breathed those for 6 months...


----------



## americangeiko

Then I think you have a REALLY good chance of getting your PI!


----------



## natty41

Hi All! 

I've been casually browsing this thread in the last week and have a quick question for those who've applied for a PI already...did y'all include a cover letter with your resume? The website doesn't appear to ask for one (if it did I blinked and missed it).


----------



## Lansley1

fmrcp06 said:


> This is my first interview I guess - I applied August 14th...
> 
> What is the difference btwn the 1st, 2nd, 3rd interview?  I'm guessing the first is sort of general and whatnot like the CP interview...
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?




Yikes.  I applied the 13th I think.  Hopefully I will be contacted soon..


----------



## fmrcp06

natty41 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've been casually browsing this thread in the last week and have a quick question for those who've applied for a PI already...did y'all include a cover letter with your resume? The website doesn't appear to ask for one (if it did I blinked and missed it).


Hi there,

you will be able to check a box to upload a cover letter - I HIGHLY recommend you do so.  It's professional and you should be doing that for sure.


----------



## americangeiko

natty41 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I've been casually browsing this thread in the last week and have a quick question for those who've applied for a PI already...did y'all include a cover letter with your resume? The website doesn't appear to ask for one (if it did I blinked and missed it).



I did, even though I wasn't originally going to, but it's not that hard.

I just mentioned that I was a CP Alumni, and have both formal training and work experience in the positions I applied for.

A good cover letter will let recruiters know that you're qualified for a job before they ever look at your resume.


----------



## jlc86

i just got contacted for my first interview. i applied on august 4th. my interview is thursday night at 8pm with kathryn


----------



## americangeiko

jlc86 said:


> i just got contacted for my first interview. i applied on august 4th. my interview is thursday night at 8pm with kathryn



You're the 2nd person I've heard to get her.  Though word on the street is that there won't be any 2nd interviews until Oct 3rd.


----------



## Jana928

Hey guys!  I got the call for my first interview.  I have Linda at 10:15 am on Thursday!  SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## fmrcp06

jlc86 said:


> i just got contacted for my first interview. i applied on august 4th. my interview is thursday night at 8pm with kathryn


Hey there!

I have an interview tomorrow night with her... what are you interviewing for?


----------



## CFL

Hello, it is my first time posting here but since I am waiting to here back about a PI I though I could use some support lol.  August 1st I applied for 3 positions, already got my phone interview but I waiting to hear anything else back.  I never did I tradition CP but I worked PT for 1.5 years at WDW and now am finishing up a version of the CP for UCF hospitality management majors.  Are there any other rosen students here?  I was reading the posts and some of you said you were told you're moving forward in the process after the phone interview and I was wondering what ya'll mean by that?  In my phone interview I had been told beyond this point it is out of casting's hands and that my application was going to the department managers (2 of the three applications were for management PIs if that matters) and it was hard to say when they would start contacting people.  She gave me a little speech about how some managers start calling applicants they like right away while others like to wait until they have a big stack to pick from people they start contacting people.  Is that what you guys were told?  Or was that just a nice way of being told I probably will not be hearing back?


----------



## americangeiko

CFL said:


> Hello, it is my first time posting here but since I am waiting to here back about a PI I though I could use some support lol.  August 1st I applied for 3 positions, already got my phone interview but I waiting to hear anything else back.  I never did I tradition CP but I worked PT for 1.5 years at WDW and now am finishing up a version of the CP for UCF hospitality management majors.  Are there any other rosen students here?  I was reading the posts and some of you said you were told you're moving forward in the process after the phone interview and I was wondering what ya'll mean by that?  In my phone interview I had been told beyond this point it is out of casting's hands and that my application was going to the department managers (2 of the three applications were for management PIs if that matters) and it was hard to say when they would start contacting people.  She gave me a little speech about how some managers start calling applicants they like right away while others like to wait until they have a big stack to pick from people they start contacting people.  Is that what you guys were told?  Or was that just a nice way of being told I probably will not be hearing back?



From what I've understood, if you meet the minimum qualifications in the first interview, then your application "moves forward" to the next person to interview you.  No guarantee that you have the position, but it does mean that you've made it past the first hurdle.


----------



## Ellagirl

jlc86 said:


> i just got contacted for my first interview. i applied on august 4th. my interview is thursday night at 8pm with kathryn



I have an interview with her tomorrow. Im so nervous/excited!


----------



## vin1215

Ellagirl said:


> I have an interview with her tomorrow. Im so nervous/excited!



Can you please let me know what some of the questions are?? I have an interview on thursday!!


----------



## fmrcp06

Ellagirl said:


> I have an interview with her tomorrow. Im so nervous/excited!


What time is your interview today?


----------



## Ellagirl

I just finished my interview and i have mix feeling about it... now i just have to play the waiting game i guess.


----------



## CFL

All of this waiting is defiantly not fun but at least we will know when people start getting second interviews.  I really want to hear something back but knowing no one else is hearing anything either makes me feel a bit better.  My phone interview has me worried because I feel like she skipped a ton of questions since I am current cast.  The whole phone call lasted 15 min and it seems like everyone else's was much longer.  And everytime I had to give examples of things that happened at work she insisted I use my current location, which I have been in about a month...as opposed to places I worked for a year at.


----------



## Ellagirl

CFL said:


> All of this waiting is defiantly not fun but at least we will know when people start getting second interviews.  I really want to hear something back but knowing no one else is hearing anything either makes me feel a bit better.  My phone interview has me worried because I feel like she skipped a ton of questions since I am current cast.  The whole phone call lasted 15 min and it seems like everyone else's was much longer.  And everytime I had to give examples of things that happened at work she insisted I use my current location, which I have been in about a month...as opposed to places I worked for a year at.



I felt the same way... that since im a cast member the interview did not last that long and i was really unsure about some of the answers i gave... oh well its over and now i just get to wait. im glad that my 1st interview is complete.  
Do you always have a 2nd interview when they are considering you for a position?


----------



## vin1215

Ellagirl said:


> I felt the same way... that since im a cast member the interview did not last that long and i was really unsure about some of the answers i gave... oh well its over and now i just get to wait. im glad that my 1st interview is complete.
> Do you always have a 2nd interview when they are considering you for a position?



Hey can you pm me some of the questions you were asked and what position you're applying for? I have an interview tomorrow night and am very nervous. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## fmrcp06

I had my interview tonight as well.  I was told  it would be at 6pm, and did not get a call until 7pm.  She was told it was 7 so it was a lot of waiting.  My interview was relatively quick as well.  She said it was an absolutely excellent interview and that I was moving on.  She also said that depending on the managers, I could be waiting until November because they all have different approaches.  Apparently some wait until the end to start calling all the applicants and weed people out, while others call all along and weed out as they go.  The waiting game begins!!!


----------



## Jana928

I had my interview this morning and I think that it went really well.  I am moving on to the next stage, of course.  Now it is time for more waiting.  I can't wait until this process is over!!!


----------



## KnightFarms

Has anyone applying for PI's not done the college program? It's my dream/goal to work at Disney, and I'm hoping to get an internship for Fall of 09. I have two young kids and can't really do the CP and a PI...

Is there a summer CP? But at that point the PI for fall 09 would be decided already. 

Any's  2 cents would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks, 
Cheryl


----------



## graygables

KnightFarms said:


> Has anyone applying for PI's not done the college program? It's my dream/goal to work at Disney, and I'm hoping to get an internship for Fall of 09. I have two young kids and can't really do the CP and a PI...
> 
> Is there a summer CP? But at that point the PI for fall 09 would be decided already.
> 
> Any's  2 cents would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> Cheryl



Hi, neighbor (Medina)!  I've applied for 5 PIs and have not done a CP.  There was no CP requirement listed for them.  I did apply for a 6th that did have the CP requirement, but after filling out a little online questionnaire, was politely told there were other, more qualified candidates.  After my first interview, I was told I'd be moving forward and the "wait and hope" game would begin.  I don't know if hiring managers prefer former CPers or not, but I've been hearing it's not necessarily a deal-breaker.


----------



## fmrcp06

Hi there,

As you've seen from some of the applications and posts, it is not totally necessary to complete the CP to be offered a position.  I will say however, having been a CP that I have a much better understanding of the company and what it takes to be successful there.  I applied for Management PI's and I know that completing the CP will help tremendously because I know what these CP's have been through.  I think the reason the tend to like former CPs in those positions is because they've worked bottom up, and have that understanding.

Like I said, def not necessary to take part in the CP, I just think that you have a bit more of an edge if you have completed the program!

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## vin1215

Had my first interview last night (all marketing roles) and I passed. I am pretty happy, and the person above me said, you do not have to do the CP necessarily. I have not done a CP and so far so good.


----------



## CFL

Disney is an unique company to work for and many people do not fit well with the company, because of this they really like to hire from within.  Hiring former CPs is a way for them to do that with interns.  Several of the internships do not require having done a CP and while I am sure it gives you an advantage to have done one so long as you have comparable experience it should not be a real negative for you.


----------



## americangeiko

I got a call from Lindsay today asking if they could set up an interview on Tuesday.  I had to push it back to Friday afternoon since Gustav is set to make landfall on Tuesday.  I asked her to mark my account that I'm in the Hurricane area and might not be able to re-schedule/call-in for my interview because I might be somewhere without a phone/power.


----------



## Beckmyster

Hey guys! I'm Becky from Houston. I am trying to decide if I should attempt to do the PI this spring. I'm a graphic design major so I would be applying for those positions. Does anyone know more info on them? Like how competitive is it to get one? And what exactly do you do? I've been trying to find someone that did them but I don't think I'm going to have any luck, lol. I would have to sacrifice a lot to participate in the PI so I want to know what I'm getting into!


----------



## Berlioz70

Well - I've applied for my first two (College Recruiting and College Operations) and will be starting on my next two cover letters this week. I'm debating applying for a 5th - but I haven't quite decided if I want to go that route or not. Woo hoo!


----------



## can84

I just found this thread--it's great! I have my first interview on Wednesday and am so excited. I've only applied for one position, but there were another 2 or 3 I was interested in. Does anyone know if you can apply for another one after your first interview? Thanks.


----------



## fmrcp06

So, the email says that decisions will be made by November 28... looks like the waiting game is going to be quite the wait!!!


----------



## graygables

fmrcp06 said:


> So, the email says that decisions will be made by November 28... looks like the waiting game is going to be quite the wait!!!



Yep, and since applications don't close for another month...has anyone been called for the 2nd interview yet?  If I were a hiring manager, I know I'd be waiting until after the deadline to get my candidates lined up...


----------



## Lansley1

Its been kind of quiet these past couple of days.  Has there been any other phone calls?  Is anyone in my situation and haven't gotten a call yet?  I was interviewed last term but was never offered the position.  I hope that it won't be held against me.


----------



## fmrcp06

Hi,

I def do not think that it would be held against you.  If anything, it shows that you are determined and passionate about the position!!  It has been super quiet... I think most everyone is waiting for second call backs.  It could be a little while until things pick up...


----------



## americangeiko

My 1st interview is tomorrow afternoon.  I'll be taking notes.  I'm gonna "break a leg". ^_~


----------



## graygables

Those with past experience interviewing...do they call to *schedule* an interview or do they just call and interview you on the spot???  I read an account of a PI applicant who had a "private" number on their cell, answered, and was interviewed.  That makes me nervous as I have kids and a dog around all the time and I'd rather have a scheduled time that I can be somewhere else or they can...


----------



## Jimmy89

0


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> Those with past experience interviewing...do they call to *schedule* an interview or do they just call and interview you on the spot???  I read an account of a PI applicant who had a "private" number on their cell, answered, and was interviewed.  That makes me nervous as I have kids and a dog around all the time and I'd rather have a scheduled time that I can be somewhere else or they can...



They called me first to schedule a formal interview.


----------



## fmrcp06

This is for the CP Program   I believe she was asking about the PIs.  I believe they do call you first to set an interview time.  Although with Disney, you just never know


----------



## americangeiko

CP: I did the college presentation and they did on the spot face-to-face interviews.  Those I know who did the online presentation I believe were told that they'd be contacted, and when they were, got an interview.  (I don't know if there was a call to schedule an interview or not.)

PI: Call to establish schedule, and then 1st interview.  Though I've heard that there won't be any 2nd phone interviews until atleast the 3rd of next month. 0.0


----------



## americangeiko

Worst interviewer ever.  Which makes me think that I probably won't get called back.  It's possible that I might considering they don't decide whether or not you get a position.

I'm not that worried about it though, too much other things going on right now.  I guess if I don't get it, I'll just have to finish college like I originally planned too.


----------



## Jana928

americangeiko said:


> Worst interviewer ever.  Which makes me think that I probably won't get called back.  It's possible that I might considering they don't decide whether or not you get a position.
> 
> I'm not that worried about it though, too much other things going on right now.  I guess if I don't get it, I'll just have to finish college like I originally planned too.



What was so horrible about it?


----------



## americangeiko

She was just very rude.

And no surprise, shortly there after I got bumped from my No 1 choice.  I guess I'll just have to finish college, do my study abroad program in Germany, and then go teach ESL in S.Korea.


----------



## graygables

americangeiko said:


> And no surprise, shortly there after I got bumped from my No 1 choice.



 I don't understand what you mean...

(and sorry it didn't go well  )


----------



## americangeiko

I received an email saying that they weren't interested in me for my first choice out of the professional internships I applied for.

Don't worry, it's not your fault, if I had my choice of interviewers, I wish I could've gotten that "Diana" lady that everyone was talking about.


----------



## graygables

americangeiko said:


> I received an email saying that they weren't interested in me for my first choice out of the professional internships I applied for.
> 
> Don't worry, it's not your fault, if I had my choice of interviewers, I wish I could've gotten that "Diana" lady that everyone was talking about.



That's a real bummer.  I got a "strange" email today about one of the PIs I applied for, but knew before my interview that I wasn't going to get (had a CP requirement)...it said "this position will no longer be filled at this time".  No biggie for me, I just thought it was odd.


----------



## americangeiko

Mines said I didn't meet the requirements of the position, though I met every requirement of the position, and then it said that there was better candidates.

I'm actually curious to see who'll get hired for the position as the only people I'd know to be more qualified than me are attending schools that are 25 thousand a year/semester to attend.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

What position was it that you applied for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## americangeiko

Costume Design


----------



## CFL

You guys are all getting email from disney about you applications?  I haven't heard anything from them yet...I don't know that is good or bad since I know they have my correct email.  However I did get an email from my school advisors office (a general email sent out to everyone in my major) saying that if you were applying for a disney operations management internship to also send a copy of your resume to them.  I applied for that over a month ago, as well as another management internship but I went ahead and sent her my resume anyways.  I might give them a call and see if they are doing special consideration for students from my school since they have done it in the past, and make sure my application is in the right file with them.


----------



## americangeiko

Trust me, not hearing anything right now is good as they're sending out the "rejection slips".


----------



## _frazzle

Wow I didn't know what they could reject people  This makes me so nerious. I want to do it after I graduate.


----------



## americangeiko

It's why they tell you to apply for more than one internship.


----------



## Lansley1

I got rejected in June and even though it kind of sucked, I didn't let it stop me from applying again.  Professional Internships are very hard to get.  Talking to different people with Disney and people that apply, you have a better chance of not getting the position, then you do of getting it.  It is very competitive and from what I seen, its hard to determine what they focus on when they hire.  Most time, people are over experienced and do not get the job.  I am not counting on getting selected.  If I do, it would be great and I would like the opportunity, but I can't assume that I will get selected.


----------



## fmrcp06

So rejection emails are already going out, huh?  The only email I got was after my interview saying that I'd be moved on to the next round.. but my interviewer had already told me that after my interview.  Has anyone had their second interviews yet?  I'm surprised rejections are already going out since the deadline is a bit away...


----------



## AJ826

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum, and have read all your posts, and I wish you all the best of luck.

I was not planning to apply for a spring PI. I saw a sign advertising a management PI networking event this Wednesday at a local hotel, and replied to RSVP because I just wanted to start networking for next year. The contact person happened to be my old CP recruiter, and she asked me for my resume. She forwarded it to professional recruitment, and then I got a call to schedule a face2face interview for retail management this Friday. I'm excited about it, but I'm doing it just to see how the process works. Since it wasn't on my plans I'm not that nervous or anxious about actually landing the PI (next year will be a whole different story!)


----------



## Jana928

I think what Lansley meant was that they got rejected for a fall internship.  This person has applied again for a spring internship.


----------



## mickeyfan85

Hey everyone!  I am currently doing my hospitality CP at the Grand Floridian and it is great!  I plan on doing a PI in January, but I am probably not going to send in the paperwork until the end of this week.

Our cast services person said there was no need to apply early...no one in the departments looks at them until after the deadline passes.  So I've waited a little bit to get everything in order and make some good contacts.

I plan on applying for the rooms and related mgt PI, the operations mgt training at Disneyland, and one other PI that I have yet to decide (probably merchandise mgt).


----------



## Mallory Lu

Hello Everyone,

I completed a PI last spring in Floral Design.  
*For anyone who is getting antsy about not being contacted yet-
Last year I completely gave up hope when it was getting really late in the fall and I had not even been contacted for an initial interview.  It turned out that I only had to complete one interview and it was with the department manager.  For some reason (I never found out why) they totally skipped the whole 1st interview process for that position (floral design).  This just proves that every department really does things differently.

I loved my experience last year so much that I decided to apply again for next spring in different areas.  
This year I applied to:
Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings
Costuming Buyer
Costuming Management
I have a background in floral design and I graduate from the Savannah College of Art and Design with a degree in fabric design at the end of November.
I had my initial interview a couple weeks ago and it went smoothly.  

Good luck to everybody!  Hopefully we will all start hearing good news soon!


----------



## figment82

Hello everyone!
I've been reading this thread obsessively, but haven't posted before today...
I just finished my first phone interview and my resume is being forwarded on - I'm so excited!

I applied for several roles - financial analyst, events, and ecommerce specialist - and the interviewer (Kim?) said I was specifically being forwarded on for the ecommerce specialist but that doesn't mean I wouldn't be considered for the other roles as well.  (I'm HOPING that's because ecommerce is such a specific skillset that it's more difficult to find qualified candidates for that type of job...but then again there might only be one position available, I forgot to ask, so if that limits my chances....ARGH I HAVE TO STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!)

ANYWAYS, the interview was nothing difficult - I think she asked me more about my technological background because of the type of job it is, but also other "typical" interview questions - why do you want to work for disney, what is your biggest accomplishment, etc.

For those who are worried because they didn't get a first call yet - don't stress!  I applied on August 19th, and I only got the call to schedule the interview yesterday...they said I may not hear anything back again until after October 3rd when all the resumes are in....so now I'm playing the waiting game along with everyone else!

(Oh, she did say the salary range for the non-management professional internships is $7-$13/hour, though she didn't specify which areas have which ranges.  I had to agree up front on the interview that I was okay with that range before she continued the interview - so if you KNOW there's no way you could work for that amount, you may want to pass on the opportunity.)

good luck to everyone who is trying for this great opportunity!


----------



## Lansley1

I got called today.  1st phone interview tomorrow.. There is Hope.


----------



## princesskelly17

Hello! I have been lurking around here for the last couple of weeks and I think I have a serious case of OCD! I am obsessed with this forum, watching and waiting for someone to hear something! 

Anyway, I just received an email thanking me for interviewing.  It said that I was moving on and that a leader would me contacting me directly to set up an interview.  Has anyone else received this email?  It gave me some hope that I could actually get a 2nd interview.


----------



## Ellagirl

Yup i got it a few days after i had my 1st interview... but i thought that it was just a standard thank you for applying and you will be moving on email. Im also OCD with this thread!


----------



## graygables

Yes, I got that one, too!  It won't be long now and we'll start hearing more!


----------



## fmrcp06

I received that email as well - There are still quite a few days left for people to apply, so I'm sure we will be waiting a bit.  Trying to be patient... not sure how well that is working!


----------



## figment82

Did anyone get an application in their email after they were told they were moving on to the next level?  I got the application emailed yesterday, and then the "you're moving on" email today...my recruiter didn't mention the application so I was surprised by it, not that there's anything unusual on it or anything.


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm jealous! I applied for my first two internships on 8/29 and still haven't heard anything yet. It's probably a good thing, I just applied for three more today. I was hoping they wouldn't call before I applied for all of those that I wanted. But now I'm wondering why they haven't called - it's making me nervous.

So here's a question - all of the ones I applied for required a current college student at junior/senior level. I've already graduated and am currently in the CP (which is how I'm still eligible), but hope that doesn't mean I'm automatically ignored because I'm not a junior/senior. Any ideas??


----------



## Ellagirl

im not sure because i think that you have to registered in some school to apply but im not sure...


----------



## fmrcp06

I didn't get an application after I was told I was moving on.  What did you apply for?  I know that there are different ways they go about it for each position.  hmmmmm


----------



## Berlioz70

Ellagirl said:


> im not sure because i think that you have to registered in some school to apply but im not sure...



It's okay if you're a current CP - but I'm not sure how that works into the individual job qualifications.


----------



## havie35

Hey how's it going everybody? I am new to this whole thing and have been reading the posts today. I applied on the third of this month for four finance internships and have not received a call or email yet. I know its a long process but it is nerve wracking as everybody says. For all of you who had your first interview already, how much time went by between when you applied online and got the first call to schedule an interview?


----------



## figment82

I applied on August 19th and got a call on September 8th to schedule my interview for September 9th...so it was almost 3 weeks in between...other people have been closer to 2, but I think the further into the process they get the more bogged down they probably get...


----------



## CFL

The only email I have gotten is the one letting you know your application was submitted, nothing after the phone interview.  The woman on the phone said my application was going on to department managers but I never received an email saying I was moving on.  Is this the case for anyone else?  I applied for management PIs


----------



## graygables

Mine said (among other things), "Thank you for interviewing...you have been chosen to move forward in the interview process..."

My interview was 8/15 and I got the email on 8/29 (I applied between 8/1-3)


----------



## AJ826

I just got back from the networking event at our local Hilton hotel, and it was a great experience! I got invited to interview for Retail Management, and had the chance to meet my interviewers before the actual interview. They told me that the interview I'm going to on Friday will be THE interview for the internship. The interviewers are the Area Retail Operations Manager for Downtown Disney and the Area Manager for Retail at Epcot (who btw was one of my managers back when I did my CP, and got promoted this year, so I was thrilled to see a familiar face).

We talked about a lot of things about the PI, but what actually caught my attention was that for this next season they don't have an actual quota for how many interns are going to be selected. The Mgr for Downtown Disney told me he currently has 3 Management Interns, and sometimes he hires more than 3, less than 3, or even none if he didn't find candidates that interested him. 

I don't know how it is for the other management areas, but anybody applying for a Retail Mgt, when you get your interview with the area managers, just remember to impress them and load up your resume with interesting stuff. 

And now to the interview next Friday!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## graygables

AJ826 said:


> I don't know how it is for the other management areas, but anybody applying for a Retail Mgt, when you get your interview with the area managers, just remember to impress them and load up your resume with interesting stuff.



Sounds like you had a great time...good luck to you!

Impressing managers is my biggest worry.  I've been out of the work force for so long and on my own.  I haven't had a job interview in 15 years and I'm afraid I'm going to blow it.


----------



## can84

graygables said:


> Sounds like you had a great time...good luck to you!
> 
> Impressing managers is my biggest worry.  I've been out of the work force for so long and on my own.  I haven't had a job interview in 15 years and I'm afraid I'm going to blow it.



You'll do fine!  Just relax and be yourself!


----------



## AJ826

Just got back from the PI interview. It was interesting to say the least. It was quick though, about little more than 10 minutes. I think I did OK, let's see what happens.

They are actually making a couple of hiring decisions today, so they'll let us know if we got in before the end of the day.

Short wait, but a little nerve-wrecking.


----------



## princesskelly17

How did you hear about the networking event?


----------



## AJ826

They placed a sign at my school's internship bulletin board. It's the first time they've done the event here at Puerto Rico. I don't know if they have a schedule of networking/interview events at other states.

The CP presentations are also this week all around the island, so the professional recruiting people decided to come along with the CP people.


----------



## fmrcp06

This whole process is so very odd.  I've met SO many people that are doing PI's that were hired practically on the spot by recruiters coming to their schools and whatnot.  It's so weird to me that they do this, especially since they have so many other applicants.  I'm not sure of their reasoning behind completing such quick on the spot interviews when most of us will have to go through a pretty lengthy process!

Stay positive everyone!!!


----------



## figment82

It does seem really weird that some people are being told same-day and others have to wait months to find out!  But it probably has to do with meeting in person - they don't have to go through the same elaborate screening process!

Anyways, good luck to you - let us know how it turns out!


----------



## AJ826

I just got off the phone with professional recruitment, and accepted the offer for Retail management starting January. They're going to email me my location next week when they get back to Florida.

Good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## CFL

AJ826 said:


> I just got off the phone with professional recruitment, and accepted the offer for Retail management starting January. They're going to email me my location next week when they get back to Florida.
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying!



Wow congratulations! Did you get any idea of what types of things they were looking for on your resume?  What interested them?  I am getting worried I havn't heard anything at all from Disney.  I have been really sick and missed work and since I am current cast I think that is going to count against me.  Maybe I should call and see what is going on.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

graygables said:


> That's a real bummer.  I got a "strange" email today about one of the PIs I applied for, but knew before my interview that I wasn't going to get (had a CP requirement)...it said "this position will no longer be filled at this time".  No biggie for me, I just thought it was odd.



 By any chance was that the MK HR internship? lol. If you want the story PM me. My roommate is currently the MK HR intern..



ALSO!!! This is for everyone! Im currently a PI.. I love it!!! Great money and loads of fun!! I know my manager only hired 6 this semester but is looking to hire 10 next semester. I suggest people to apply for my internship!!! 


I applied for a few... I have meet and greets lined up. crossing my fingers.


One more thing lol... My PI process was obnoxious.  I had only that one intial interview. I waited till the end and heard nothing. I was all set and ready to go to the Fall CP program. Two weeks after the date when they told you to pretty much give up  I got a phone call and offered me a position.. so dont stress too much (i know thats hard to do) Disney is kinda all over the place just depends on the department. for any questions PM.. I have friends and roommates with internships all over the place.


----------



## AJ826

CFL said:


> Wow congratulations! Did you get any idea of what types of things they were looking for on your resume?  What interested them?  I am getting worried I havn't heard anything at all from Disney.  I have been really sick and missed work and since I am current cast I think that is going to count against me.  Maybe I should call and see what is going on.



ty. During the networking event we had last Wednesday, one of the managers talk a lot about resumes. He basically said that since he doesn't have time to read everything that's on resumes (average of 20 seconds looking through) he just looks for things that stand out and make him be interested (like previous experience with big companies like microsoft and, obviously, Disney). 

When I went for the interview he did just that, gave a quick look to the resume, asked a couple of questions about my current job and then went on with a series of questions they had on paper.


----------



## Jana928

Just got the call for my second interview!  YEAH!!!   It is for the College Program Operations internship and it will be next Monday at 9am!  SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## figment82

That's awesome - congratulations!!

How long ago was your first interview?


----------



## AJ826

Jana928 said:


> Just got the call for my second interview!  YEAH!!!   It is for the College Program Operations internship and it will be next Monday at 9am!  SO EXCITED!!!!



Congratulations!

Good luck to you


----------



## Jana928

figment82 said:


> That's awesome - congratulations!!
> 
> How long ago was your first interview?



I had my first interview on August 28th.


----------



## havie35

i applied september 3rd and am still waiting for a call, im gettin ancy... i know its a long process but damn lol


----------



## figment82

havie, you're not even at your 2 week mark yet - don't worry, they'll call soon!  My unofficial data analysis (based on people's posts on this board and my own experience) is that there is a 2-3 week turnaround before you get the initial call....AND that might get even longer as they get closer to the deadline and have a lot of last minute applicants (assuming that happens....)  SO it's not even a very good scientific poll.

But besides that, you have nothing to worry about!

All of us waiting for second interviews, on the other hand.....that might take forever, from what I'm hearing!


----------



## havie35

I know I need to relax. Sorry to sound like a whiny biatch haha. I know all of you feel that pent up excitement too though!


----------



## figment82

Oh, you don't sound whiny!  Everyone deals with the wait differently - when they didn't call me after a week I was pessimistic...when two weeks passed, I didnt' even want to mention to anyone that I had applied anymore because I figured it meant I wasn't going to get called...you're not the only person that's nervous!  I just wanted to make sure you knew there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## AJ826

Just got info about the arrival date for PIs (at least management). It will officialy be on January 9th.


----------



## vin1215

awesome....did you land a management PI already??


----------



## graygables

AJ826 said:


> Just got info about the arrival date for PIs (at least management). It will officialy be on January 9th.



Is that for all of them or is that only for the ones from PR?  Since their interview process was different, I didn't know if intake would differ as well.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

All PI's Arrive at the same time, which I guess this semester is going to be Jan 9th.


----------



## graygables

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> All PI's Arrive at the same time, which I guess this semester is going to be Jan 9th.



Thanks for clarifying.  We're due to arrive the 4th, so if I do get a PI, that gives me a little play time first!


----------



## AJ826

graygables said:


> Is that for all of them or is that only for the ones from PR?  Since their interview process was different, I didn't know if intake would differ as well.



As far as I know, even though the interview process was different, every other aspect of the PI will be the same. I talked with my CP recruiter last Wednesday and she told me that last week (after two days of interviews) they extended 17 offers in total for all management positions combined (retail, rooms & related, operations, food & beverage).



vin1215 said:


> awesome....did you land a management PI already??



Yes, retail management.


----------



## vin1215

wow thats awesome. I am still trying to get a second interview for any of the marketing roles I applied for...Is there anything else I can do besides sit and wait?


----------



## Christyl

Hi Everyone!!!
My name is Christy, I'm from Puerto Rico and I will be at Disney doing a Management internship in Jan 09 in food and Beverage. I was a cp on 2005 fall advantage and 2006 summer alumni at the Contemporary Resort (Chef Mickey's). I can't wait to get there!!! I'm looking for more interns to share experiences and concerns too. Also I'm looking for posibles roomates because the management interns don't have housing oportunities. I had formally acepted the offer for the internship! Feel free to contact me and others interns too!


----------



## Christyl

I'm looking for Management Interns season January 09, to share some concerns! Feel free to contact me


----------



## Christyl




----------



## Christyl




----------



## Ellagirl

I was just curious about a few things:
1. Does anyone know how many people apply and when the % of acceptance is?
2. If you currently have a job at Disney are you able to remain seasonal in that position, or keep your skills up to date? While on PI can you pick up shifts in the area that you used to be in?

Thank you!


----------



## Christyl

Ellagirl;
I have no clue about the % of acceptance
If you  currently have a job at disney you can be a sesonal cast member but not at the same place of your current work. That will depend on the availability at the time. You can stay in the same line of business. I  don't understand what u mean about pick up shifts, did you mean to be a PI in the same place that u used to work. I belive not. I have no clue where I will be working at. I know is in food and beverage but the location is uncertain for me.


----------



## Jana928

Just finished my second interview.  It was for the College Program Operations.  I think that it went really well.  Eric said that he was the end of the road as far as interviews go for this position.  He also said that they would be making their decision between October 2nd and 12!  PLEASE let me get it!!!!!!!!


----------



## _frazzle

Best of luck Jana, I hope you get in!


----------



## figment82

Not sure if this is what Ellagirl is asking or not, but I had a similar question, so...

if you get a professional internship (let's assume temporarily in something non-management, and therefore non-salaried) are you able to pick up shifts in a role that would be traditionally more college program oriented?

Ie: you get a marketing internship, can you pick up hours in attractions when you're not working in the marketing department?

[I believe the answer to this is yes, but I haven't done the program, so I'm not sure...in the past, people have said you just call the extra hours hotline if you want to do this...though it sounds like you get paid at the rate the position you pick up hours for gets paid, NOT your PI rate.]


----------



## Mallory Lu

To Ellagirl and Figment-

I did a PI for DEG last spring and there were no limitations to me picking up extra hours through the extra hours hotline on the hub.  Because I was not trained in anything else, the only positions I picked up were ones that did not require training (pirate and princess, ehm wristbands, quick-service runner, etc).  I was almost always able to find something when I really had the desire to work overtime.  I worked at least 40 hours every week in my PI position.  

I am almost positive they would not be willing to train interns in another area so they can pick up extra shifts.  But if you are ALREADY certified in attractions, cash handling, etc from a previous position I think you should be eligible to pick up those extra shifts on the extra hours hotline.

And yes, I got paid the rate that everyone in those positions receives (not my PI rate), but it was overtime, so it was always time and a half.  
And by the way, my PI pay rate was not too much more than most CPs, so these extra shifts did help a lot.

Hope that explains what you were asking!


----------



## figment82

Thanks Mallory, that definitely answers my question (especially since I also have not done CP so I'm also not trained in any areas =))

Which of the areas that you filled in for did you enjoy the most?  (ooo!  and what did you do for pirate & princess?  so fun!)


----------



## havie35

mallory... if you dont mind me asking, what was your pay rate?


----------



## Ellagirl

Thanks for the answers! I just wanted to make sure you could pick up shifts that were not in the same work area as your PI



Jana928 said:


> Just finished my second interview.  It was for the College Program Operations.  I think that it went really well.  Eric said that he was the end of the road as far as interviews go for this position.  He also said that they would be making their decision between October 2nd and 12!  PLEASE let me get it!!!!!!!!



Im so happy that you got a second internview, it gives the rest of us hope! What types of questions did they ask you? Were they similar to the 1st interview?


----------



## vin1215

Congrats Jana! Also if you could share any questions that the interviewer asked that would be great? How was it compared to the initial interview?


----------



## Mallory Lu

I really enjoyed picking up extra shifts.  Because my PI role was "backstage" I had very little guest interaction and rarely worked in the theme parks.  The extra untrained shifts I did occasionally all gave me great opportunities to get out into the parks and have fun with the guests.
My favorite were the pirate and princess parties.  For every night they hold this event, they post tons of extra shifts that dont require training.  I usually worked "treats" which meant I stood at a "treasure spot" in my piratey princess dress and handed out little prizes like candy or beaded necklaces to guests when they found me.

Sometimes being backstage at an office building miles away from the theme parks made me lose sight of the fact that I was actually working at WDW, so picking up these extra shifts really contributed to making my PI experience  so great.  

But this is just me, I know many other interns in my department who were glad to be distanced from guests and never even considered looking for extra shifts to pick up.


----------



## Mallory Lu

havie35 said:


> mallory... if you dont mind me asking, what was your pay rate?



$7.43/hr for 40 hours a week
Every role is different, and you really do not know what your role pays until they offer it to you. 
And from what I understood, it is a standard rate that every person in that specific intern role receives, it is not determined individually. ie-the other floral design intern received the same pay rate as I did.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

I am brand new to disboards,  but I was doing some research on the PIs because I plan on applying in january.  The manager for recruiting for PIs told me that the pay rate varies between 11 to 14 dollars and hour depending on your role, education, and experience.  Management PIs are diffrent the are salaried at 500 dollars a week, not hourly.  Hope this helps. this is the most up to date information i have.


----------



## Christyl

Management are 600+ a week*


----------



## havie35

How did it go up so much from 7.43/hour like mallory said to 11-14/hour? I'm all for it but it just sounds weird. At 7.43, I don't even know if it would be worth it or if I would even be able to have fun and still pay the rent and eat lol.


----------



## Ellagirl

I have one friend who did the PI this past spring and she was a markting PI and She made around $9.25


----------



## Mallory Lu

The 7.43 was for my role as floral design intern.  Again, every role is paid different, and I probably had the lowest paying out of all of them.  But 
I know a lot of my friends were NOT making 11-14/hr.  Usually I think somewhere between 9 and 11.  
And all of the interns I knew who had the same role were making the same rate as the other interns in that role.  Rate was not based on individual experience or education.  It was just a standard rate that all interns in that role make. 
In my first interview for this year, she told me the rate for management was 615/wk (or maybe it was 625 I dont remember exactly).

Maybe the person you talked to was just talking about one area/department in particular?  Or maybe things have changed since last spring (it would be awesome if everyone were guaranteed 11-14!)  I dunno...


----------



## fmrcp06

Has anyone heard back for second interviews other than those who did interviews and were accepted at the interviews  in PR?  

Deadline is fast approaching - hopefully we will hear soon!!


----------



## figment82

My initial interviewer told me $7-$13 per hour for non-management PIs and $615/week salaried for management PIs, just FYI.  I know it depends on what position you are in, but don't be surprised if the pay rate is lower than you might have expected - it's an internship, after all - lots of internships don't pay at all!


----------



## vin1215

does anyone have a guess on the payrate for backstage marketing roles??

also can anyone share some of the interview questions they were asked for the second interview?? How did it compare to the first?


----------



## jeff318

I just got a phone call to set up a second interview.  Hopefully more calls will start coming soon for the rest of you!


----------



## fmrcp06

jeff318 said:


> I just got a phone call to set up a second interview.  Hopefully more calls will start coming soon for the rest of you!



That's so great jeff!  Congrats!  What did you apply for?


----------



## jeff318

fmrcp06 said:


> That's so great jeff!  Congrats!  What did you apply for?



This interview is for the Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing Internship.
It's my top choice!


----------



## Ellagirl

Does anyone know if the Disney managers will fill out school paperwork and evaluations for you? Because someone told me that they can be difficult about signing things but im not sure how reliable that person was so i was just curious if anyone else knew anything. Thanks!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Well I hope the lady i spoke to was correct!!! As for paperwork, i know that my manager on the CP program was more then happy to sign my school evaluations and my recuriter for campus reps is just as willing to be of assistance.  so i hope that the PI managers are as willing to be helpful. im sure they will be!


----------



## graygables

MegaraRocks! said:


> I spent the summer in WDW and I did alot of research on the PIs because I want to apply soon.  One of the ladies from the PI office told me 11-14 an hour depending.  I am almost positive she is right.  7.43 is the going rate for the college program now.



I just checked my notes from the interview and she said $7-$13 for hourly roles, $615/week for managerial roles.  I had to affirm that I understood the 2 pay scales and agreed that my wage could be anywhere in that range.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Maybe she was just refering to the department i was asking about.  I dont know! I was asking about specific internships so she may have thought that was all i wanted to know about.


----------



## Ellagirl

thank you for the info!


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney managers will fill out school paperwork and evaluations for you? Because someone told me that they can be difficult about signing things but im not sure how reliable that person was so i was just curious if anyone else knew anything. Thanks!



The other intern in the same role as me needed to have our manager sign papers for her school all the time and it was never a problem.

Toward the end of my internship I asked a manager to write a letter of recommendation for me because my work study job at school needed one from my current employer.  At first he said that he was not "allowed" to, some kind of company policy, but then he ended up doing it for me anyway kind of on his own without directly mentioning disney.


----------



## Berlioz70

vin1215 said:


> does anyone have a guess on the payrate for backstage marketing roles??



My understanding is that payrates within specific roles can vary - it's based on your work experience with Disney - have you done the CP, how many PIs have you done? So that's why they give a range. The other interns within your same department may all be making a different amount.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

hey! im a current PI. have never done a CP and I'm getting paid 12.05/hr. It really depends on the department. My other roommates are making the same or less.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> hey! im a current PI. have never done a CP and I'm getting paid 12.05/hr. It really depends on the department. My other roommates are making the same or less.



WOW congrats on ur PI.  Thats very very impressive because i hear its rare to be choosen if you havent done a CP.


----------



## jlc86

what does it mean if one of the internships i applied for is no longer on my workbench. I applied for three and only two of them are still there. does that mean that internship has been filled already?


----------



## Ellagirl

I just looked on my workbench and one of the ones that i applied to is no longer listed on the workbench. I wonder if it means that your out of the running for that one... i hope not! Or maybe it means there looking them over. Which one was it that was taken off of yours?


----------



## Mallory Lu

I received a call today to set up an interview with Fairytale Weddings!  It is next Friday afternoon.

To those of you who were asking about what type of questions are in the second interviews-
Last year mine was with the manager of my department.  It really was not what I expected.  She asked me basic questions about my previous work experience and my major in college and why I wanted to work at wdw.  And then it seemed like the other 80% of the interview was the manager telling me about the role.  The majority of it was her talking and me listening...which I thought was odd for an interview.  
I'm sure every area handles these interviews differently, that was just my experience with the floral department.

I hope all of you hear about your second interviews soon!


----------



## lauraebeth

Does anyone know anything about the youth education facilitator internship?


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> I received a call today to set up an interview with Fairytale Weddings!  It is next Friday afternoon.
> 
> To those of you who were asking about what type of questions are in the second interviews-
> Last year mine was with the manager of my department.  It really was not what I expected.  She asked me basic questions about my previous work experience and my major in college and why I wanted to work at wdw.  And then it seemed like the other 80% of the interview was the manager telling me about the role.  The majority of it was her talking and me listening...which I thought was odd for an interview.
> I'm sure every area handles these interviews differently, that was just my experience with the floral department.
> 
> I hope all of you hear about your second interviews soon!



Me too! im so excited!


----------



## jlc86

Ellagirl said:


> I just looked on my workbench and one of the ones that i applied to is no longer listed on the workbench. I wonder if it means that your out of the running for that one... i hope not! Or maybe it means there looking them over. Which one was it that was taken off of yours?



convention services associate was removed from my workbench and hasn't returned, and i researched for it and it wasnt posted. i hope it hasnt been filled.


----------



## americangeiko

I spoke to a past stage tech PI who told me that it's $8.92/hr for them, and around $11/hr for entertainment production assistants.  Though she did say that what you make as an intern might be higher than the base pay for the position you're applying for.

She said that the base pay for FT stage techs was $12.50/hr & for Entertainment Production Assistants that it was lower than $11/hr.  I'm actually hopeful that it varies person to person because I have extensive experience doing Stage Tech for various companies in the area, and my base pay for them is more like like the FT base pay, than that of the internship pay.

Though I'm more worried about trying to live on $9/hr  

Oh, and if a position is missing from your workbench, I'd say it's been filled as the Costume Design Position is still listed in mine, and I know I got "bumped" from it.


----------



## americangeiko

princesskelly17 said:


> Hello! I have been lurking around here for the last couple of weeks and I think I have a serious case of OCD! I am obsessed with this forum, watching and waiting for someone to hear something!
> 
> Anyway, I just received an email thanking me for interviewing.  It said that I was moving on and that a leader would me contacting me directly to set up an interview.  Has anyone else received this email?  It gave me some hope that I could actually get a 2nd interview.



I got one rejection slip for a position, and then I got a letter like that for another.  So it's a 1 out of 2, with the 3rd in limbo I guess?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

americangeiko said:


> I got one rejection slip for a position, and then I got a letter like that for another.  So it's a 1 out of 2, with the 3rd in limbo I guess?



Good Luck with the third one! I am not lookin foward to applying and then WAITING!!!


----------



## Ellagirl

I was just curious if anyone knew if they always perform a second interview? Is there ever a time where they just hire without a second interview?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Ellagirl said:


> I was just curious if anyone knew if they always perform a second interview? Is there ever a time where they just hire without a second interview?




There are so many diffrent departments and everyones resume and experience differs so everyones hiring experience will be diffrent.  SO yes it is definatly possible that you could get hired without a second interview.  It is highly unlikley because your first interview is just general and your second is with the actual manager that hires you, but it is DEFINATLY possible!


----------



## CFL

Has anyone actually called up casting to ask about the status of their application?  I keep telling myself I am just going to call and double check that I am still in the running but then I worry it is a big no-no.  Recently I have been really anxious about it because my currently leaders at Disney know I applied recently have been making it sound like I will defiantly get it management internship but I know they don't have anything to do with hiring or any knowledge about my application.  At this point it is really going to be a let down if I don't get it.


----------



## Berlioz70

Ellagirl said:


> I was just curious if anyone knew if they always perform a second interview? Is there ever a time where they just hire without a second interview?



I know of people who were hired without the screening interview - the department just directly contacted them for the "second" interview. However, I would find it hard to believe if someone was hired without first being interviewed by the department.

On the same note, however, a person is not guaranteed the second interview - so even if you were told that you were moving forward, the department may look at your resume and decide not to interview and pull that job from your workbench.

Last, but not least, more than one department may choose to hire you - but that's really rare. Some talk to each other, while others do not. If they talk then you'll only get one offer - but if they don't talk then you may get more. Technically, all offers should come through the PI office in casting.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

americangeiko said:


> I spoke to a past stage tech PI who told me that it's $8.92/hr for them, and around $11/hr for entertainment production assistants.  Though she did say that what you make as an intern might be higher than the base pay for the position you're applying for.
> 
> She said that the base pay for FT stage techs was $12.50/hr & for Entertainment Production Assistants that it was lower than $11/hr.  I'm actually hopeful that it varies person to person because I have extensive experience doing Stage Tech for various companies in the area, and my base pay for them is more like like the FT base pay, than that of the internship pay.
> 
> Though I'm more worried about trying to live on $9/hr
> 
> Oh, and if a position is missing from your workbench, I'd say it's been filled as the Costume Design Position is still listed in mine, and I know I got "bumped" from it.



My roommate is Production Assitant Intern and got paid the same as me. 12.05/hr



Ellagirl said:


> I was just curious if anyone knew if they always perform a second interview? Is there ever a time where they just hire without a second interview?



I did not have a second interview and was hired. My manager knew everything he needed to know from the 1st screening interview. im thankful everyday for how lucky i was for this opportunity.



Berlioz70 said:


> I know of people who were hired without the screening interview - the department just directly contacted them for the "second" interview. However, I would find it hard to believe if someone was hired without first being interviewed by the department.
> 
> On the same note, however, a person is not guaranteed the second interview - so even if you were told that you were moving forward, the department may look at your resume and decide not to interview and pull that job from your workbench.
> 
> Last, but not least, more than one department may choose to hire you - but that's really rare. Some talk to each other, while others do not. If they talk then you'll only get one offer - but if they don't talk then you may get more. Technically, all offers should come through the PI office in casting.



My neighbor never had a 1st screening interview... he didnt even apply! But they called him to see if he would be interested in a specific internship and he took it.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

I got my second interview for Rooms and Related Management! Monday Oct 13th!!


----------



## americangeiko

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> I got my second interview for Rooms and Related Management! Monday Oct 13th!!



Congrats!


----------



## Berlioz70

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> I did not have a second interview and was hired. My manager knew everything he needed to know from the 1st screening interview. im thankful everyday for how lucky i was for this opportunity.



Oh yeah! I forgot that you never had a second and that they just called you out of nowhere to offer you the job!!! That's amazing for you!!!

And a follow-up: when you post your resume on disneycareers.com you open yourself up to the opportunity to be contacted by ANYONE - even non-PIs... so you very well can be contacted by a variety of departments that you may have never applied for!


----------



## wendy darling

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> My roommate is Production Assitant Intern and got paid the same as me. 12.05/hr
> 
> 
> 
> Where does your rommate work? at the parks? thanks for answering.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

I totally forgot about this board.. so glad I found it again! =)

I applied for Cast Special Events and College & Int'l Program Event Planning and the latter is the one I reallllly want.  I had my second interview for it Sept. 19 and just mailed all my paperwork in.  Now I'm just playing the waiting game.. everything is still on my workbench so that's a good sign, right?


----------



## fmrcp06

Hey all,

Waiting for this second call back is taking its toll!  I wish they would just call - I've started to look at other options in case this falls through.  Also, with the economy in the tank, i'm not so sure what job security there will be if we do in fact get jobs.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

I just got my rejection email


----------



## figment82

Wow that was really early!  But it's only for the one position, right?  Maybe the other one is still available?  Or, you could always apply for another one...the deadline isn't up until Friday so you are lucky enough to have time!


----------



## Ellagirl

i3reakMeAgain said:


> I just got my rejection email



im so sorry! Was the email for just one or both? Maybe you should do what figment82 said and try to apply for another one that you are internested in! It couldnt hurt!


----------



## jeff318

I had a second interview for a Professional Internship this morning, and the people I spoke to said that they would be making the hiring decision after they completed just a few more interviews, and that I may hear as soon as next week.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## jlc86

jeff318 said:


> I had a second interview for a Professional Internship this morning, and the people I spoke to said that they would be making the hiring decision after they completed just a few more interviews, and that I may hear as soon as next week.  Fingers crossed!



what pi's did you have your second interview for?


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

It was for CP events, which is the one i really wanted.  the other i didnt even get a second interview.  there really wasnt anything else that jumped out at me.  i can always wait, besides, i wasnt 100% sure if i would have been able to go in january anyway because of school.  maybe its a sign.


----------



## jeff318

jlc86 said:


> what pi's did you have your second interview for?



It was for the Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing internship.


----------



## onenightonly

Hello everyone!

I'm a total noob, but have been reading this board a lot. I have to thank you all for all the tips I've picked up so far. 

I've applied for 3 PIs with Animal Programs and am waiting to hear back about interviewing. 

Unfortunately, this is my last chance because I graduated in May 2008. 

So good luck everyone and I'm sure i'll be participating more in the future!


----------



## americangeiko

Well, I guess I'll hear back in the next month or so, otherwise I'll figure I don't have either.

Not a big deal since I have a "Plan B", but I'd rather get one of my PIs.  

I'm already planning my BIG Quarter Century B-Day at Disney, and I'll have to make reservations ASAP with where I want to go! ^_~


----------



## graygables

Just sending an extra round of pixies to everyone as the applications come to a close this week, second interviews are picking up, and it's getting closer to D(isney)-Day for some!ixiedust:


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

Can anyone who's been contacted (either rejected or invited to interview) tell me how long it was between when you applied and when you were first contacted?


----------



## Ellagirl

It was about 3 weeks after i applied until i got my first interview and 2 months until i got a second interview


----------



## lauraebeth

onenightonly said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a total noob, but have been reading this board a lot. I have to thank you all for all the tips I've picked up so far.
> 
> I've applied for 3 PIs with Animal Programs and am waiting to hear back about interviewing.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is my last chance because I graduated in May 2008.
> 
> So good luck everyone and I'm sure i'll be participating more in the future!



not necessarily your last chance! I graduate in may as well, and if i don't get a PI, i'm going to do a CP. then, I can either advance from there in that role, or apply for another PI after the CP


----------



## figment82

I just got an email that the "Event Services Special Events" internship for January has been cancelled.  (I had applied for this because I was really interested in doing event services but didn't have CP experience...wedding planning required it, but this one didn't)

I'm okay with this because it was the one I least expected to get, but sorry for anyone else that applied and was really hoping to get it!


----------



## Ellagirl

figment82 said:


> I just got an email that the "Event Services Special Events" internship for January has been cancelled.  (I had applied for this because I was really interested in doing event services but didn't have CP experience...wedding planning required it, but this one didn't)
> 
> I'm okay with this because it was the one I least expected to get, but sorry for anyone else that applied and was really hoping to get it!



Is this event internship the one for cast events or is it for magic kingdom special events?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lauraebeth said:


> not necessarily your last chance! I graduate in may as well, and if i don't get a PI, i'm going to do a CP. then, I can either advance from there in that role, or apply for another PI after the CP



Im 99% positive the PI is reserved for students the loophole with graduating is that you could apply for a cp as a student if you didnt get the PI before you graduated and them apply from the Cp for PI but you only get that one shot because ur no longer a student.  The catch with the PI is you have to be a student at the time you apply.  if you werent a student you have to go through regular hiring.  Im almost positive thats the rule.  you cant graduate wait a semster then go cp then PI from cp because you are no longer a studnet.  you cant even apply for the CP if you arent a student, you have to be a student to apply.  If you werent a student that would be careerstart a seperate program.  Hope this helps, sorry if it was repetitive.


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

Hey! so im new here but I have been reading some of the threads. I just applied for 3 animal program internships just last week and I'm already nervous on whether i will get it or not! I actualy just found out that my long lost friend from 4th grade is doing the CP program So it would be soo great if we were both down there! Good luck to everyone! is anyone else trying to get an animal internship!? if so which one?


----------



## jeff318

The application deadline is TOMORROW (well, pretty much today) so I am expecting quite a bit more interview/offer activity in the coming days.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## lauraebeth

MegaraRocks! said:


> Im 99% positive the PI is reserved for students the loophole with graduating is that you could apply for a cp as a student if you didnt get the PI before you graduated and them apply from the Cp for PI but you only get that one shot because ur no longer a student.  The catch with the PI is you have to be a student at the time you apply.  if you werent a student you have to go through regular hiring.  Im almost positive thats the rule.  you cant graduate wait a semster then go cp then PI from cp because you are no longer a studnet.  you cant even apply for the CP if you arent a student, you have to be a student to apply.  If you werent a student that would be careerstart a seperate program.  Hope this helps, sorry if it was repetitive.



well, in my case I will be considered a student in the Spring. I'll be earning 6 hours of internship credit for either the PI that i'm really hoping to get or the CP as my backup plan, 

I'm pretty sure you can participate in a CP and while you're doing that apply for a PI for the next semester. regardless, i'll be a student in the spring, and will graduate in may.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lauraebeth said:


> well, in my case I will be considered a student in the Spring. I'll be earning 6 hours of internship credit for either the PI that i'm really hoping to get or the CP as my backup plan,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can participate in a CP and while you're doing that apply for a PI for the next semester. regardless, i'll be a student in the spring, and will graduate in may.



If you are recieving any kind of credit you are still considered a student so you have noooo problems then and yes you can apply for a PI out of CP after graduation, but only if you apply for that CP as a student.  Good Luck with your PIs!!!!! I dont apply till spring but reading this thread makes me nervous already.


----------



## figment82

Ellagirl said:


> Is this event internship the one for cast events or is it for magic kingdom special events?



I don't think either?  It was just called "Event Services - Special Events" - I got the impression from the job description that it was in the same area as Disney Weddings, but it was for more general special events.  (I can't read the description anymore since it's taken down, but I remember thinking it was more involved with things for special event groups at ANY of the parks, like the Illuminations dinners or special events for conference groups, stuff like that.  I could be wrong...but I know it didn't say it was for one specific park such as Magic Kingdom)


----------



## graygables

Here's a question that just occurred to me...on the application it said not to put any information that would reveal your age, etc. HOWEVER, it also asked if you are related to any CMs and how.  I have 2 DDs who are CMs, so I listed them and, of course, that I'm their mother.  That clearly "dates" me within a certain range. Also, during my first interview, I mentioned going back to grad school as something I was very proud of and the interviewer asked how long between my undergrad and grad (15 years).  Isn't that another way to determine age and could it be an issue?


----------



## jeff318

figment82 said:


> (I can't read the description anymore since it's taken down, but I remember thinking it was more involved with things for special event groups at ANY of the parks, like the Illuminations dinners or special events for conference groups, stuff like that.  I could be wrong...but I know it didn't say it was for one specific park such as Magic Kingdom)



You should have been sent an email with the entire description of the position when you applied for it.  Maybe you still have that sitting around?


----------



## jeff318

graygables said:


> Here's a question that just occurred to me...on the application it said not to put any information that would reveal your age, etc. HOWEVER, it also asked if you are related to any CMs and how.  I have 2 DDs who are CMs, so I listed them and, of course, that I'm their mother.  That clearly "dates" me within a certain range. Also, during my first interview, I mentioned going back to grad school as something I was very proud of and the interviewer asked how long between my undergrad and grad (15 years).  Isn't that another way to determine age and could it be an issue?



I wouldn't be overly concerned about that. They aren't allowed to use age as a factor in making employment decisions, so they shouldn't be able to take that for or against you.


----------



## Berlioz70

lauraebeth said:


> not necessarily your last chance! I graduate in may as well, and if i don't get a PI, i'm going to do a CP. then, I can either advance from there in that role, or apply for another PI after the CP



That's what I'm doing! I graduated in May, I'm currently on the CP and am applying for Spring PIs... however, there is a catch! You can only be in the student programs for a year; I lucked out and was assigned fall instead of fall advantage. Had I done advantage then I couldn't apply for PIs because most of them go through June. So if you do want to go the CP-PI route, make sure the dates do not put you over a year!


----------



## jeff318

Berlioz70 said:


> That's what I'm doing! I graduated in May, I'm currently on the CP and am applying for Spring PIs... however, there is a catch! You can only be in the student programs for a year; I lucked out and was assigned fall instead of fall advantage. Had I done advantage then I couldn't apply for PIs because most of them go through June. So if you do want to go the CP-PI route, make sure the dates do not put you over a year!



Just to clarify, that's one *consecutive* year.  For example, you could do CP for a year, back to school for a semester, and then a PI.


----------



## figment82

jeff318 said:


> You should have been sent an email with the entire description of the position when you applied for it.  Maybe you still have that sitting around?



Good call!  I completely forgot the confirm email contained the job description.

Here's the "summary" up top...if someone is really concerned and wants the "full" description, feel free to PM me.


Position Applied For:  Event Services Special Events Internship


RESPONSIBILITIES:
Responsibilities include, but are not limited to, assisting with up to 45 events per year by answering a moderate volume of calls, booking guest reservations and assisting with hospitality during events. Must be able to quickly provide details on multiple events at any time and be able to prioritize between assigned tasks. Must be proficient in all Windows based programs. Walt Disney Event Services supports partners in Merchandise, Resort Sales, and Community Relations.


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

I just got my application in my email!! I'm so excited! did people usually get this application after their first interview?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> I just got my application in my email!! I'm so excited! did people usually get this application after their first interview?



Only some people get the application; I think it has to do with your status with the Company.


----------



## jeff318

DwightKSchrute said:


> Only some people get the application; I think it has to do with your status with the Company.



I was curious about this, and sent an email to the Disney Interns email address.  They said that if I am currently a CP or PI (or a campus rep), I did not need to fill it out.


----------



## mickeyfan85

Berlioz70 said:


> That's what I'm doing! I graduated in May, I'm currently on the CP and am applying for Spring PIs... however, there is a catch! You can only be in the student programs for a year; I lucked out and was assigned fall instead of fall advantage. Had I done advantage then I couldn't apply for PIs because most of them go through June. So if you do want to go the CP-PI route, make sure the dates do not put you over a year!



Actually, it wouldn't have mattered if you did fall advantage.  That's what I'm doing right now along with many other people at my location.  We are not being denied interviews.  Plus, that's how one of our current managers did it.

So the whole one year thing only applies to people who do a CP followed by another CP.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

jeff318 said:


> I was curious about this, and sent an email to the Disney Interns email address.  They said that if I am currently a CP or PI (or a campus rep), I did not need to fill it out.



My roommates and I are all PIs and we all had to fill out applications.


----------



## jeff318

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> My roommates and I are all PIs and we all had to fill out applications.



So you were a PI when you applied for a PI?


----------



## Berlioz70

jeff318 said:


> I was curious about this, and sent an email to the Disney Interns email address.  They said that if I am currently a CP or PI (or a campus rep), I did not need to fill it out.



I'm currently a CP and they had me fill one out.



mickeyfan85 said:


> Actually, it wouldn't have mattered if you did fall advantage.  That's what I'm doing right now along with many other people at my location.  We are not being denied interviews.  Plus, that's how one of our current managers did it.



That's interesting. During the first interview I was asked when my college program started; when I said I started in August she said that was good. Apparently one of the positions I applied for goes through the end of June and had I come down in May she would have had to remove me from the running for that particular position. So it did come up in my interview. Maybe it depends on the department?


----------



## Ellagirl

What sort of application is it?


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

We are all first time PIs hope for another PI come january.

The application is just general information: address, past work history, etc


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

you are completely right Brenna by the way! If you do Fall Advantage you are only eligible for PIs that end in early June, but most PIs end in early June anyway, so thats why the person who said they are doing fall advantage arent running into problems.. yet.


----------



## lauraebeth

hey guys, there is a facebook group! go join!

Disney Professional Interns 09'


----------



## woowoochick

It may be kind of dangerous that I found this site because I will now be checking it regularly to see what updates people have.  I applied for Youth Events, Magic Music Days Coordinator and Disney Youth education Facilitator.  I haven't heard anything yet, but I am not freaking out yet since the positions just closed on friday, and I know that for the youth education facilitator they are having auditions in orlando in a week or so, so I am not too worried, I would just like to hear something.  Youth events is my top choice does anyone know about how many they take? I have heard that for the youth education facilitator they take 6.  Yay for playing the waiting game!


----------



## lauraebeth

woowoochick said:


> It may be kind of dangerous that I found this site because I will now be checking it regularly to see what updates people have.  I applied for Youth Events, Magic Music Days Coordinator and Disney Youth education Facilitator.  I haven't heard anything yet, but I am not freaking out yet since the positions just closed on friday, and I know that for the youth education facilitator they are having auditions in orlando in a week or so, so I am not too worried, I would just like to hear something.  Youth events is my top choice does anyone know about how many they take? I have heard that for the youth education facilitator they take 6.  Yay for playing the waiting game!



are you wendi or christine from the facebook group?


----------



## woowoochick

It's me, Wendi.  How is the waiting game going for you Laura?


----------



## figment82

hmm..I used to be able to click on the job titles in my workbench and view the descriptions, but they're no longer a clickable link.  Is that true for everyone?  I'm assuming it's because people can no longer apply for the jobs...but just checking it doesn't have some other meaning behind it!


----------



## jeff318

figment82 said:


> hmm..I used to be able to click on the job titles in my workbench and view the descriptions, but they're no longer a clickable link.  Is that true for everyone?  I'm assuming it's because people can no longer apply for the jobs...but just checking it doesn't have some other meaning behind it!



You're spot-on with that, figment82.  Nice username, btw.


----------



## figment82

Thanks, my parents took me down (when I was 2!) to Disney soon after EPCOT's grand opening, and the only thing I remember is playing with Figment and Dreamfinder, but I've been in love with the idea of working at Disney ever since...or at least, since the first time anyone asked me what I wanted to do when I grew up!  (Though sadly, the answer is no longer I want to be friends with dreamfinder  )


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

hey! so what did everyone apply for?
 I applied for 3 animal programs: 2 conservation ed positions and one marine mammal position.


----------



## fmrcp06

I'm guessing youare in luck applying for those positions.  When I checked yesterday, there were still a bunch of animal internships still posted....

Good luck!

I applied for three management positions, and I'm currently waiting on my second interview!


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

hmm....maybe, that would be nice! i would love to have that experience

Good luck to you too and to everyone trying to get a PI!


----------



## tbssenterprises

My son did a Professional Internship  last winter and lived in the Millenium Apartments up past Universal Studios.  I know he had a great time.  Each night was a different club in a different area of Orlando.  Too bad they are taking down Pleasure Island because I know they went there one or two nights a week.  He met a lot of great people from very different walks of life.
The thing that annoys me is that people get confused between the CP jobs and the PIs.  There is a big difference.  The PIs are usually seniors in college or are graduates and are in very specific jobs with specific assignments, get paid cash and earn no college credits.  PIs definetly need cars, as their apartments (which are beautiful) are an exit or two past Universal Studios, and it takes a long time (in traffic) to commute.  

He met some CPs, but their living arrangmenets are almost like a "lock down" camp/condo.  People need to sign in and sign out (and must be out by a certain time of night).  I think it is great for girls who are in the CP program.

For Christmas, I bought my son (when we drove down in January) a season pass for Universal Studios...because they did go there once in a while, especially during the Mardi Gras season.  We drove down from the north east a day or two before he had to check in at the Millenium apartments...we stayed on Disney property because he took the car (to keep) upon his checkin, and then I stayed on an extra day at Disney, then used Disney transportation to go to the airport to fly back home.  Likewise, at the end of May, I flew back into MCO, stayed at a Disney hotel, helped him pack up his apartment, and then we drove back North.

He probably would have been OK driving back/forth by himself, but hey, I got two "Disney trips" out of the deal!

By the way, I think he was allowed 5 guest passes (meaning 5 days worth of passes).  He used some for when friends came down on spring break, and then saved two for me for my time at the end of May. 

We never took advantage of his Disney dining discount because for the few days I was there in May, he went out right after work every night to hang out with this intern buddies.....so, I did Disney by myself (again), and had a ball.


----------



## lauraebeth

woowoochick said:


> It's me, Wendi.  How is the waiting game going for you Laura?



well, i'm gonna hand deliver my Video this weekend at some point. yay. so i doubt i'll hear anything till after they view them all!

did you do a CP in 2005? because i think i have you on my MSN messanger list. lol


----------



## ryangraphics

Hi everyone, I wanted to introduce myself. I discovered this board and hope that it can give me a little more information on the Professional Internships at Disney World. I am back in school working on my Bachelor's in Graphic Design and the graduation requirements include an internship somewhere. Well, since I have been working already as a graphic designer for quite a few years I really though the Disney internships would be something special to look into. I applied for three different creative positions including the DDG group. Is there anyone here in the same boat? Has anyone body out there completed this internship and have any suggestions. 

Also I have read about Disney housing and found many bad reviews so I don't think that is going to be an option for me. As well, I am married and seeking a furnished ready to go situation. Close by, I mean close like biking distance. Can that be done?

Currently I have had just the first phone call/interview and am waiting to see if any recruiters call. I am hoping soon.


----------



## woowoochick

did you do a CP in 2005? because i think i have you on my MSN messanger list. lol[/QUOTE]

Yes I did, your name kind of sounded familiar too.  

I got a call for my first interview today, and scheduled for wednesday at 4.  I am so excited the process has begun!


In response to riding a bike down there, it is not possible.  Disney property is too big, 47 square miles.  When you do the CP they tell you not to bring a bike because it is too far to get anywhere on bike.


----------



## jeff318

woowoochick said:


> In response to riding a bike down there, it is not possible.  Disney property is too big, 47 square miles.  When you do the CP they tell you not to bring a bike because it is too far to get anywhere on bike.



I don't see that as being the situation in all cases - for example, if your position is in Celebration [like many of the marketing/design internships are] and you are able to get an apartment in town, riding a bike would be quite possible.


----------



## lauraebeth

ryangraphics said:


> Also I have read about Disney housing and found many bad reviews so I don't think that is going to be an option for me. As well, I am married and seeking a furnished ready to go situation. Close by, I mean close like biking distance. Can that be done?
> 
> Currently I have had just the first phone call/interview and am waiting to see if any recruiters call. I am hoping soon.



as far as close housing goes. it's different distances based on where you're working. . .if you work at MK, then there are apartments and town homes nearby that you could prolly bike to, buena vista place is the closest, but i know it's income based. (( you could actually walk from there to MK)) 

as far as furnished go, doubt it. other cheap places that are apartments are mystic pointe I & II.((income based)) and then Alexandria & Parc Vue, which aren't income based but a little pricer. these are also close to DTD & Saratoga springs, but idk if i'd be biking there. I guess it wouldn't be too bad. 

One place I found on craigslist that's reasonably priced if you have roomies would be Plantation Park. It's located near Vista Way. 

also, have you considered having roomies and living at coral cay or fiesta key. they are fully furnished, and if your roomies wouldn't mind as long as you were splitting rent, it would be the cheapest option. the websites for coral cay are www.staycoralcay.com and www.orlandorentals.cc the second site also has a LOT of other listings including fiesta key.


----------



## Berlioz70

To add to the apartment list - I just signed my lease with Sabal Palms, it's on 535 right accross from the Walgreens and very close to Disney. I'm not sure if there are furnished apartments, but they have a lot of property in the area: www.equityapartments.com. 

One thing to be aware of, in Florida you are required to have a minimum 7 month lease at most apartments (except for the extended vacation spots), if you get a 12 month it gets cheaper... just a heads up!


----------



## Ellagirl

What does income based housing mean?


----------



## fmrcp06

It means that if you make over a certain amount a week/month, you are unable to live there.


----------



## Ellagirl

oh ok, thank you! Also, if they took a job off of your work brain it means that they filled the position?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Ellagirl said:


> oh ok, thank you! Also, if they took a job off of your work brain it means that they filled the position?



Nope.  Most positions will have been off applicants' WorkBenches starting on Saturday (once the deadline passed).  There are a few internships, like Animal Programs, that have later deadlines so those would still show up.


----------



## jeff318

Ellagirl said:


> oh ok, thank you! Also, if they took a job off of your work brain it means that they filled the position?



Do you mean that it is gone, or just not a link anymore?


----------



## fmrcp06

Mine are still up and they were def. taken down from the job postings...


----------



## Ghostbuster097

Alright I have been lurking around long enough time for a post. My name is Mike and I applied for three PIs. ops management, sports complex management, guest relations. I graduate in December and currently I work at my local Six Flags were I am an admissions supervisor (oversee ticket sales, taking, season pass processing and guest relations) and VIP tour Guide. I have also been a campus rep for three semesters. I really hope I get one of the internships. The waiting game is killing me.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

fmrcp06 said:


> Mine are still up and they were def. taken down from the job postings...




I meant the links.


----------



## Mallory Lu

I had my second interview last Friday with Fairytale Weddings.  It is hard to tell how it went because, while the CMs giving me the interview were super nice, they gave me no feedback after my answers.  They just read the questions and as soon as I was done answering they read the next question.  The whole thing went really fast!  
But they did tell me that that department makes their decision by the end of October so I don't have too much longer to wait, one way or the other!


----------



## Mallory Lu

Oh and also...
Weird thing happened today.
I got an email from casting that said to call their general phone number.  When I called, they asked me to set up my first interview for the professional internship program.  I explained that I had already had this first interview in late August and that I've even had a second interview with a specific department.  After much confusion and the casting agent looking on her computer program, she finally said oooooh ok I see that screening interview, I'll copy that information.  She said nevermind I do not need to set up another interview with casting and hung up.  
It left me feeling confused...but I trust casting that everything is in order and it was just some weird computer fluke...I guess!


----------



## americangeiko

Mallory Lu said:


> Oh and also...
> Weird thing happened today.
> I got an email from casting that said to call their general phone number.  When I called, they asked me to set up my first interview for the professional internship program.  I explained that I had already had this first interview in late August and that I've even had a second interview with a specific department.  After much confusion and the casting agent looking on her computer program, she finally said oooooh ok I see that screening interview, I'll copy that information.  She said nevermind I do not need to set up another interview with casting and hung up.
> It left me feeling confused...but I trust casting that everything is in order and it was just some weird computer fluke...I guess!



I'd be happy to have a 'do-over' on my first interview, but I definitely wouldn't want to go through the whole process again if I thought I did well on the 2nd interview.

Oh, and the PIs I applied for are still in my workbench, but they're also no longer links.  I guess everybody else's is the same unless the position has been filled, or they've decided to not have that role this year.


----------



## graygables

Mallory Lu said:


> Oh and also...
> Weird thing happened today.
> I got an email from casting that said to call their general phone number.  When I called, they asked me to set up my first interview for the professional internship program.  I explained that I had already had this first interview in late August and that I've even had a second interview with a specific department.  After much confusion and the casting agent looking on her computer program, she finally said oooooh ok I see that screening interview, I'll copy that information.  She said nevermind I do not need to set up another interview with casting and hung up.
> It left me feeling confused...but I trust casting that everything is in order and it was just some weird computer fluke...I guess!



I had the same thing happen to me a few weeks after my first interview.  I got a call, though, and not an email.  I called and they said they got it sorted out and I got my application on my workbench right after, so I'm hoping it was fixed, too.

Just a heads up about the workbench, I had applied for some other non-PI positions and those went to non-clickable links and then completely went away awhile later, so I'm assuming that once it's actually GONE, the role has been filled.


----------



## Jana928

So.....I got another second interview!!!  This time it is for Cast Special Events.  So EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## vin1215

Can anyone share what questions were asked for your 2nd interview??


----------



## Berlioz70

vin1215 said:


> Can anyone share what questions were asked for your 2nd interview??



They are different for each department, so you'll have to be more specific in your question.


----------



## vin1215

Marketing and also DVC Sales assistant..I have also heard that they do ask some generic questions ( why do u want to work for Disney etc..) any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jeff318

vin1215 said:


> Marketing and also DVC Sales assistant..I have also heard that they do ask some generic questions ( why do u want to work for Disney etc..) any help would be much appreciated.



They will likely ask about professional experience, teamwork, and your reasons for applying for the internship.  Also, if there are any particular skills involved, they will likely discuss those.


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

Hey!

I just had a question for a PI or a previous PI. I was just wondering if they will give you like an extra day off if you get home sick? Im kinda nervous to go away from home for such a long time and I would probably want to go home at least once. is this possible?


----------



## fmrcp06

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just had a question for a PI or a previous PI. I was just wondering if they will give you like an extra day off if you get home sick? Im kinda nervous to go away from home for such a long time and I would probably want to go home at least once. is this possible?



Have you been a CP?  They are def not going to give you time off because you are home sick.  You can likely ask for a day off and MAYBE you will be able to get it on top of whatever other day off you have.. but they will likely frown upon you asking to have a day off because you are homesick! Sorry!!!!  I think your best bet if you get a position is to surround yourself with good friends that you will meet on the program.  I know that I definitely missed my family, but I had amazing friends and we kind of all held each other together...


----------



## DwightKSchrute

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just had a question for a PI or a previous PI. I was just wondering if they will give you like an extra day off if you get home sick? Im kinda nervous to go away from home for such a long time and I would probably want to go home at least once. is this possible?



I'd guess that most work locations would be able to accommodate a one, two, or three day time-off request.


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

OK thanks! i was actually selected to be a CP but i didnt go for that reason haha but i feel like if i get this internship i should definatly go because its a better experience for me since i already have experience working at a theme park. I hope i get it and i hope i can talk to people before i get there so I know some one!


----------



## Berlioz70

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just had a question for a PI or a previous PI. I was just wondering if they will give you like an extra day off if you get home sick? Im kinda nervous to go away from home for such a long time and I would probably want to go home at least once. is this possible?



Each department is obviously different, but of the couple that I networked with they all indicated that they are much more flexible than the CP and taking a long weekend would be completely doable! 

One department actually told me that they like their interns to take one week off to go home (or whatever they like) because it helps keep their employees refreshed! Just make sure to ask the question during the interview and they should tell you their specific policy!


----------



## Berlioz70

I was just contacted to set up my first second round interview... Learning Solutions. What's interesting is that this was not one of my top three picks, so I assumed my resume would not be forwarded to them because I thought they could only forward you in three.

Does anyone have experience with this position?


----------



## havie35

I would be a little skiddish on asking about time off right away... I just do not want them to think right away that I want to leave already lol. ya know? And meanwhile, I still have not heard from Disney at all... I'm not scared I would just like to hear something after hearing all the stories from you all who have had multiple interviews already.


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> I had my second interview last Friday with Fairytale Weddings.  It is hard to tell how it went because, while the CMs giving me the interview were super nice, they gave me no feedback after my answers.  They just read the questions and as soon as I was done answering they read the next question.  The whole thing went really fast!
> But they did tell me that that department makes their decision by the end of October so I don't have too much longer to wait, one way or the other!



I had mine with them too and i completley agree with you! I was so scared because it went so fast but im glad it wasnt just me! I am hoping we will hear back before the end of october, i just want to know already!


----------



## hokiehi

hey... for anyone who is too worried, I worked as a CP, and applied for multiple PI's last year and didn't get 1 single call back for an interview, not even the basic one.  This year I applied between September 12-15th and I just received a call back yesterday for the initial "screening" call, and they scheduled me for this afternoon on my first real interview. So it took almost a month to hear anything back from anyone in my case... that said, don't worry too much there is still a long hiring process left for them before they make final decisions on most PI's


----------



## arfischer

Hey Everyone,

I am still waiting on a second interview (hopefully) but I was wondering if anyone else applied for the internships that did not require CP participation.  If I don't get a PI I am going to apply for CP Sping.

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I had my screening interview on August 30th. I never got any emails saying I was moving on nor declined. I had my Intervew yesterday for Rooms and Related Management. I do not think it went well at all. It only lasted a little over 15 minutes. which to me makes me even more nervous. 
Has anyone else had a phone interview for this position?? I am worried about it. I asked about how many they were hiring and she thought it was about 18. I hope I hear something soon. I know they still have interviews next Monday so Im sure it will be after that.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Mickey85Disney said:


> I had my screening interview on August 30th. I never got any emails saying I was moving on nor declined. I had my Intervew yesterday for Rooms and Related Management. I do not think it went well at all. It only lasted a little over 15 minutes. which to me makes me even more nervous.
> Has anyone else had a phone interview for this position?? I am worried about it. I asked about how many they were hiring and she thought it was about 18. I hope I hear something soon. I know they still have interviews next Monday so Im sure it will be after that.




I have a face to face interview with them Monday Morning! I'm sure you did great!!


----------



## AJ826

Mickey85Disney said:


> I had my screening interview on August 30th. I never got any emails saying I was moving on nor declined. I had my Intervew yesterday for Rooms and Related Management. I do not think it went well at all. It only lasted a little over 15 minutes. which to me makes me even more nervous.
> Has anyone else had a phone interview for this position?? I am worried about it. I asked about how many they were hiring and she thought it was about 18. I hope I hear something soon. I know they still have interviews next Monday so Im sure it will be after that.




Don't worry about how much your interview lasted, it's not a factor at all. Mine lasted a little less than 10 minutes and I got the PI. 

I'm sure you did a great job. Good luck!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

Thanks!!! I am going to try to keep thinking the good things!!! Good luck to you all!!! Keep posted on your interview on Monday!!!


----------



## fmrcp06

AJ826 said:


> Don't worry about how much your interview lasted, it's not a factor at all. Mine lasted a little less than 10 minutes and I got the PI.
> 
> I'm sure you did a great job. Good luck!



What sort of questions did they ask in such short time?


----------



## graygables

Has anyone gotten 2nd interviews for merch buying/product development, training & development (DEG), or DCL internal communications?  I know the calls have been going out for rooms & related and retail management, but my phone has been very quiet...


----------



## fmrcp06

graygables said:


> Has anyone gotten 2nd interviews for merch buying/product development, training & development (DEG), or DCL internal communications?  I know the calls have been going out for rooms & related and retail management, but my phone has been very quiet...



Not sure about those.. but I was contacted today about second interviews for F&B Management...Hang in there!!!!


----------



## CFL

I got an email this morning to set up a second interview for the f&b management PI!  I had applied for ops management as well but haven't heard anything back about that yet.  The interviews aren't for a couple weeks though and they said expect it to be about an hour long...what on earth am I going to talk about in an hour long interview.


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> I got an email this morning to set up a second interview for the f&b management PI!  I had applied for ops management as well but haven't heard anything back about that yet.  The interviews aren't for a couple weeks though and they said expect it to be about an hour long...what on earth am I going to talk about in an hour long interview.



I haven't heard from ops either.. are you going to be there for the interview or are you doing a phone interview?  I highly doubt that it will be an hour long.. everyone that I have spoken with has said that their interviews were super short.  Mine is on the 20th!


----------



## CFL

fmrcp06 said:


> I haven't heard from ops either.. are you going to be there for the interview or are you doing a phone interview?  I highly doubt that it will be an hour long.. everyone that I have spoken with has said that their interviews were super short.  Mine is on the 20th!




I am going in person, I live locally so they didn't even offer me a phone option.  Mine is the 21st since I didn't want to take a day off of classes for the interview.  Did you get those first two emails, the leadership casting call then the one rescinding it before getting the internship email?  I was so confused for a few minutes. lol


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> I am going in person, I live locally so they didn't even offer me a phone option.  Mine is the 21st since I didn't want to take a day off of classes for the interview.  Did you get those first two emails, the leadership casting call then the one rescinding it before getting the internship email?  I was so confused for a few minutes. lol



I did get those.. it was quite odd!  Well, best of luck!  I didn't get to ask how many positions they were looking to fill, but I know from my CP that they are always in need of fulfillment for F&B...


----------



## Mickey85Disney

In reply to what they could ask in that short amount of time:
Well actually they asked a lot. They asked about situational things, what I think a manager should have, why disney, hard time at work, things like that and a few more but cant rememeber, I tried to write them down but then it was happening too fast to get them all.  
It was just hard to hear them bc they were on a speaker phone and made me more nervous. so over all things could have been better but I guess could have been worse!


----------



## americangeiko

I'm in a quandry myself because I just spoke to someone who's had my PI before about the hiring process to find out how long it takes to for them to call someone for a 2nd interview, and she told me that she was hired on the spot at a conference, but didn't receive an official response until 6 wks beforehand.

I'm more qualified than she was at the time for the position I'm applying for, but I've heard that for a lot of PIs, if they see you in person, that you have a better chance of getting it, than someone on the net.


----------



## jeff318

I just got an email to set up a second interview for another PI (DVC sales assistant)... so that's tomorrow at noon!


----------



## Validee

Hey all! My name is Valerie and I'm currently double majoring in General Biology and Fine Arts, with a minor in Biochemistry.  Keeps me busy, so I love it.  

I applied (a bit last minute) for both the Epcot Entomology and Plant Science internships for this coming Spring.  It was a rush, but I got everything in.  I came here looking or some advice and insight in regards to the science internships, but so far I haven't noticed anybody mention these positions yet.  Hopefully I'm not the only science nerd here!  I'd definitely appreciate if somebody with knowledge (direct or second hand) could share anything.  I'm super pumped even though I haven't heard back about an interview yet.

I admit that I was a bit nervous when reading here about how the College Program is a requirement for the Professional Internships, since I've never even knew such a thing existed.  But I looked into it and luckily it's not for the ones I applied for.  Phew!  

Anyway, enough about that.  Question time.  Reliable transportation shouldn't be a problem for me, but I'd like to avoid having a car if I could.  Is this possible?  Are there any bus systems?  Would you recommend having a car anyway?  

Thanks and good luck to everyone interviewing and waiting!


----------



## americangeiko

Validee said:


> Hey all! My name is Valerie and I'm currently double majoring in General Biology and Fine Arts, with a minor in Biochemistry.  Keeps me busy, so I love it.
> 
> I applied (a bit last minute) for both the Epcot Entomology and Plant Science internships for this coming Spring.  It was a rush, but I got everything in.  I came here looking or some advice and insight in regards to the science internships, but so far I haven't noticed anybody mention these positions yet.  Hopefully I'm not the only science nerd here!  I'd definitely appreciate if somebody with knowledge (direct or second hand) could share anything.  I'm super pumped even though I haven't heard back about an interview yet.
> 
> I admit that I was a bit nervous when reading here about how the College Program is a requirement for the Professional Internships, since I've never even knew such a thing existed.  But I looked into it and luckily it's not for the ones I applied for.  Phew!
> 
> Anyway, enough about that.  Question time.  Reliable transportation shouldn't be a problem for me, but I'd like to avoid having a car if I could.  Is this possible?  Are there any bus systems?  Would you recommend having a car anyway?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone interviewing and waiting!



I've heard for a lot of the Science and Animal based Internships that the CP isn't necessary.  

I'd recommend having a car for the PI even though there are buses that will take you each park because a lot of what's in Orlando isn't always on main drags, and the bus system is decent, but I wouldn't rely on it.


----------



## vin1215

I have an in person interview tomorrow for DVC Sales assistant. I am also doing a shadow tomorrow as well..Still hoping to hear back on the marketing strategy position tho.


----------



## Validee

americangeiko said:


> I've heard for a lot of the Science and Animal based Internships that the CP isn't necessary.
> 
> I'd recommend having a car for the PI even though there are buses that will take you each park because a lot of what's in Orlando isn't always on main drags, and the bus system is decent, but I wouldn't rely on it.


Yeah, I didn't understand why it would be since none of the CPs I saw seemed even somewhat related to science.  I'm very relieved, though, since I saw some people saying on other forums that their applications weren't even considered since they weren't a CP alumni.  

If I can get by without having a car, I think I will.  I'm just wondering if it's common or generally frowned upon.


----------



## bridgetzoe

For those of you who applied for the Event Assistant at MK, I've been hearing that Disney sent out emails saying it was cancelled. Can anyone verify that? I never got an email about it being cancelled and it's still up on my workbench. 

Good luck to everyone with their second interviews!!


----------



## Mallory Lu

Validee said:


> Yeah, I didn't understand why it would be since none of the CPs I saw seemed even somewhat related to science.  I'm very relieved, though, since I saw some people saying on other forums that their applications weren't even considered since they weren't a CP alumni.
> 
> If I can get by without having a car, I think I will.  I'm just wondering if it's common or generally frowned upon.



Welcome to the board!  
About having a car...in all the interviews I have had they have told me that I am required to provide my own transportation.  There is a disney bus system that runs for the CPs, but they are living in special CP apartments and the apartment for PIs (northbridge) is not included in this bus route.  And a majority of PIs do not even live in disney housing.  So, if you are taking a bus to and from work every day, you would need to use the city bus system, which I don't know if thats necessarily efficient depending on where you are going to be living.  As far as walking or biking to Epcot, there really isn't any housing nearby that would accommodate that.

And about doing a CP...I never did a CP and was still accepted for my PI last spring.  Probably a majority of PIs in my department (DEG) did not do CPs even though it said they were required on the application.

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I have heard that the events at the MK was cancelled but I also never got an email about it and its still up on my profile too. 

All of mine are still up so does that mean I am not out of the running for any of them?? Do they take them off when you are out of the running?


----------



## Validee

Mallory Lu said:


> Welcome to the board!
> About having a car...in all the interviews I have had they have told me that I am required to provide my own transportation.  There is a disney bus system that runs for the CPs, but they are living in special CP apartments and the apartment for PIs (northbridge) is not included in this bus route.  And a majority of PIs do not even live in disney housing.  So, if you are taking a bus to and from work every day, you would need to use the city bus system, which I don't know if thats necessarily efficient depending on where you are going to be living.  As far as walking or biking to Epcot, there really isn't any housing nearby that would accommodate that.
> 
> And about doing a CP...I never did a CP and was still accepted for my PI last spring.  Probably a majority of PIs in my department (DEG) did not do CPs even though it said they were required on the application.
> 
> Hope that helps and good luck!



Thanks for the welcome and information.  

A shame about the bus system, then.  Do most PIs not live in the apartments by choice or because there isn't enough room?


----------



## americangeiko

Validee said:


> Yeah, I didn't understand why it would be since none of the CPs I saw seemed even somewhat related to science.  I'm very relieved, though, since I saw some people saying on other forums that their applications weren't even considered since they weren't a CP alumni.
> 
> If I can get by without having a car, I think I will.  I'm just wondering if it's common or generally frowned upon.



A lot of the CPs have nothing to do with the PIs.  Often you'll be lucky if you can get a CP that even relates to your major.  I'm a Film Arts Student, but I did a Merchandising CP because that's what they cast me in.

Most of the PIs require that you've previously done the CP because Disney loves to hire people who've already worked for them, and considering how grueling the CP is for many people, about 50% don't complete the program, I can understand why though.  As with the internet, you don't know what you're getting, but if someone has worked for you before, then you have a really good idea of what you're getting yourself into.

As someone who's currently car-less, I'm looking to get a car just because during my CP I found out just how hard things would be for me if I didn't have the CP bus transportation to rely upon.  WDW's property is HUGE, and the nearest grocery stores, wal-mart, etc are WAAAYYY off property.

I only knew of one FT person who took the public bus, and she had to leave her house 2 hrs early every day to take it, which can be really difficult when you consider that you might be required to be at work at 7am or earlier depending on what your role is.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

CFL said:


> I got an email this morning to set up a second interview for the f&b management PI!  I had applied for ops management as well but haven't heard anything back about that yet.  The interviews aren't for a couple weeks though and they said expect it to be about an hour long...what on earth am I going to talk about in an hour long interview.





fmrcp06 said:


> I haven't heard from ops either.. are you going to be there for the interview or are you doing a phone interview?  I highly doubt that it will be an hour long.. everyone that I have spoken with has said that their interviews were super short.  Mine is on the 20th!



I got an email today to schedule a face-to-face interview for ops management! so maybe you'll hear soon or they might think you are more suited for a certain role.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Validee said:


> Thanks for the welcome and information.
> 
> A shame about the bus system, then.  Do most PIs not live in the apartments by choice or because there isn't enough room?



Im a current PI and Northbridge is terrible! We all choose our own apartments/townhouses so we can have our own room! because at Northbridge you have to share. and also NB is super far... about a 30 to 45 minute drive. So for the same price or cheaper you can find one much closer!


----------



## CFL

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> I got an email today to schedule a face-to-face interview for ops management! so maybe you'll hear soon or they might think you are more suited for a certain role.



That might be the case f&b is my first choice and I think that I am more qualified for it.


----------



## Validee

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> Im a current PI and Northbridge is terrible! We all choose our own apartments/townhouses so we can have our own room! because at Northbridge you have to share. and also NB is super far... about a 30 to 45 minute drive. So for the same price or cheaper you can find one much closer!



Wow, I wasn't expecting that at all.  Thanks for the heads up.  That's quite a drive.  How much closer can you get?  Are there any places or areas you would suggest staying or to avoid?  Where did you look?


----------



## CFL

I  know a few people mentioned alexandria-parc vue, I live there now and am very happy with it however I did need to sign a 12 month lease


----------



## Validee

Does that mean you have to live there/pay rent for an entire year?  Sorry if that's a dumb question, I've never lived in an apartment.  

Are there any places that come furnished?


----------



## americangeiko

Validee said:


> Does that mean you have to live there/pay rent for an entire year?  Sorry if that's a dumb question, I've never lived in an apartment.
> 
> Are there any places that come furnished?



You can try Coral Cay, from what I've heard almost all the PIs live there.  They're vacation homes that are rented out, and the price is negotiable, though most people pay between 1200-1500 for a 3/4 bedroom.  That includes utilities, and the apartments are fully furnished.  (TVs, Hangers, Washer/Dryer, the whole bit.)

It's where I'm going to probably end up staying at if I get accepted.


----------



## onenightonly

Did anyone else get this question during the interview?

"What Disney character do you most relate to and why?"

I must say, I was not prepared and may have said the stupidest answer on the face of the planet. Oh well, hopefully someone will learn from my mistake.


----------



## Validee

americangeiko said:


> You can try Coral Cay, from what I've heard almost all the PIs live there.  They're vacation homes that are rented out, and the price is negotiable, though most people pay between 1200-1500 for a 3/4 bedroom.  That includes utilities, and the apartments are fully furnished.  (TVs, Hangers, Washer/Dryer, the whole bit.)
> 
> It's where I'm going to probably end up staying at if I get accepted.


Wow, thanks a lot for this info.  I'm definitely going to look into it if things go well.  It sounds very convenient and affordable.

Since it's 3/4 bedroom, how do people typically find roommates?  I guess I shouldn't be worrying about it quite yet, but I can't help but be excited.


----------



## Validee

onenightonly said:


> Did anyone else get this question during the interview?
> 
> "What Disney character do you most relate to and why?"
> 
> I must say, I was not prepared and may have said the stupidest answer on the face of the planet. Oh well, hopefully someone will learn from my mistake.


What did you answer?


----------



## americangeiko

onenightonly said:


> Did anyone else get this question during the interview?
> 
> "What Disney character do you most relate to and why?"
> 
> I must say, I was not prepared and may have said the stupidest answer on the face of the planet. Oh well, hopefully someone will learn from my mistake.



I wouldn't have problems answer that question, but I never got it.  Most of my questions were typical "interview" questions.

Did you get this on your first or second interview?


----------



## americangeiko

Validee said:


> Wow, thanks a lot for this info.  I'm definitely going to look into it if things go well.  It sounds very convenient and affordable.
> 
> Since it's 3/4 bedroom, how do people typically find roommates?  I guess I shouldn't be worrying about it quite yet, but I can't help but be excited.



There's a group on Facebook that's for Spring 09 PIs, there's here, and then there's Cast Members who are already staying there and looking for roommates.  Basically if you just post what you're looking for in a roommate/roommates you shouldn't have any problems.

I'm definitely going to go in search of a quieter bunch than I got for my CP.  Or atleast, one's that aren't going to break the CP rules, and cart people in and out of the apartment 24/7.  My roommates were 50/50 during the CP, so I figured out what I'm going for as far as roomies go.


----------



## wendy darling

americangeiko said:


> You can try Coral Cay, from what I've heard almost all the PIs live there.  They're vacation homes that are rented out, and the price is negotiable, though most people pay between 1200-1500 for a 3/4 bedroom.  That includes utilities, and the apartments are fully furnished.  (TVs, Hangers, Washer/Dryer, the whole bit.)
> 
> 1200-1500 per month or per week?
> 
> Other than facebook ( I don't have an account for that) where else can you look for roomates? Thanks!!


----------



## figment82

bridgetzoe said:


> For those of you who applied for the Event Assistant at MK, I've been hearing that Disney sent out emails saying it was cancelled. Can anyone verify that? I never got an email about it being cancelled and it's still up on my workbench.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with their second interviews!!



I posted the job description that got cancelled a few pages back - it wasn't the Magic Kingdom - specific Events group job; it was a more "generic" event planning assistant role that seemed to apply property-wide.  It is definitely removed from everyone's workbench that had it originally (I've confirmed with other people as well) so if you still have the Magic Kingdom one, you're fine.
Good luck!


----------



## bridgetzoe

figment82 said:


> I posted the job description that got cancelled a few pages back - it wasn't the Magic Kingdom - specific Events group job; it was a more "generic" event planning assistant role that seemed to apply property-wide.  It is definitely removed from everyone's workbench that had it originally (I've confirmed with other people as well) so if you still have the Magic Kingdom one, you're fine.
> Good luck!



Ah, well then, nevermind! Thank you! I thought I read it somewhere on here, and then someone posted it over on the facebook group, so I was a bit confused. 

Thanks!


----------



## americangeiko

wendy darling said:


> americangeiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can try Coral Cay, from what I've heard almost all the PIs live there.  They're vacation homes that are rented out, and the price is negotiable, though most people pay between 1200-1500 for a 3/4 bedroom.  That includes utilities, and the apartments are fully furnished.  (TVs, Hangers, Washer/Dryer, the whole bit.)
> 
> 1200-1500 per month or per week?
> 
> Other than facebook ( I don't have an account for that) where else can you look for roomates? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per month, if it was per week, nobody I know would be able to afford it.
> 
> Here is a good starting point, but any group PI group, on any site will also work.  Just google.
Click to expand...


----------



## graygables

Question...was I supposed to print out the application from the workbench and mail it or just submit it online?


----------



## onenightonly

americangeiko said:


> I wouldn't have problems answer that question, but I never got it.  Most of my questions were typical "interview" questions.
> 
> Did you get this on your first or second interview?



I guess it was one of those personality questions. It was my first interview. It went horribly, so I can only hope that someone is looking out for me. 

I answered that I relate to Ariel because she lives under the sea and so do I.   I can think of 10 better answers.


----------



## woowoochick

graygables said:


> Question...was I supposed to print out the application from the workbench and mail it or just submit it online?



You need to print it out as well as sending it in online because they need a hard copy for their file.


----------



## americangeiko

woowoochick said:


> You need to print it out as well as sending it in online because they need a hard copy for their file.



I wasn't aware of that.  I never saw a message for it.


----------



## graygables

woowoochick said:


> You need to print it out as well as sending it in online because they need a hard copy for their file.



Does anyone have an address?  I was not told I needed to print/send anything, just submit it online.  Looking at the "signature" line it says "Please type full name".  I guess I just assumed it was an electronic signature and was fine.  

Did everyone mail in applications?? (and could that be a reason for my quiet phone?  )


----------



## Validee

I received two e-mails about the online application in the workbench.  The first telling me to fill it out, which I think is sent to everyone that applies for a Disney job.  The second was about the internship and said that I needed to print the application off and mail it to still be considered.



> Thank you for your interest in a Walt Disney World Professional Internship.
> 
> Your name has been forwarded to our Professional Recruiting Team to interview with one of our recruiters. As part of this process, you will need to complete an online application which is being sent to you via separate email. After completing the application, you will need to save, print and mail a SIGNED copy of the application to:
> 
> Disney Worldwide Services, Inc.
> Professional Recruitment - Casting Building
> Attention: Professional Internship Team
> 1515 Buena Vista Drive
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> A copy of your application must be received by the Company in order for you to be considered for a professional internship.



I completed the application, printed it off, and mailed it over a week ago.  But in my workbench the application thing keeps popping up with a new one saying to view/complete it.   I'm not quite sure what's going on with that.  

I e-mailed Epcot Science asking for a confirmation that they've received all my information, and got an e-mail back that they had everything except a "bio summary."  I'm not quite sure where that was supposed to be, but I printed out the attached copy and sent it express that same day.  According to usps.com, they got it yesterday.  Hopefully that means I'll be hearing from them soon.  It was basically all the exact same questions from the online application in the workbench that I already mailed them, but I figured if they wanted it, no point in arguing.  The only difference was the formatting and a question about my hobbies.  

You definitely should mail it in, though, just to be safe.


----------



## graygables

Interesting...that is not at all what my email said.  Mine was:

"Thank you for interviewing with the Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Internship Program.  You have been chosen to move forward in the interview process, and your resume will be shared with the hiring leader. 
If the hiring leaders would like for you to interview, they will contact you directly to schedule your next interview.  All interviews and hiring decisions will be made by November 28th for Spring '09 Internships.
If you are not contacted by a hiring leader, we encourage you to apply for another position that you feel you are qualified for or re-apply again next semester. Postings will go live for next semester in January.
Thanks again and have a Magical day!
Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Recruitment Team"

I had already received an email to fill out an "online application" the day of my first interview. 

I wonder if it's a difference between the science PIs and the non-science? hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Validee

I wouldn't be surprised if different departments had their own hiring procedures.  It sounds like you should be fine, then.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> Interesting...that is not at all what my email said.  Mine was:
> 
> "Thank you for interviewing with the Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Internship Program.  You have been chosen to move forward in the interview process, and your resume will be shared with the hiring leader.
> If the hiring leaders would like for you to interview, they will contact you directly to schedule your next interview.  All interviews and hiring decisions will be made by November 28th for Spring '09 Internships.
> If you are not contacted by a hiring leader, we encourage you to apply for another position that you feel you are qualified for or re-apply again next semester. Postings will go live for next semester in January.
> Thanks again and have a Magical day!
> Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Recruitment Team"
> 
> I had already received an email to fill out an "online application" the day of my first interview.
> 
> I wonder if it's a difference between the science PIs and the non-science? hmmmmmmm...



I assumed that this is what mine said as I didn't read it that closely because I wasn't aware that there was a "mail-in" application portion that needed to be done.  I would assume that I don't have to as my "workbench" has been assaulting me with messages saying that I need to send in my info as it's doing for Validee.


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I never had to mail anything in. I applied for some online and the only thing that I had to do was fill out some little thing that came up after I applied for one of them. I cant remember what it even was. It wasnt for all of them just one and dont remember which one. Thats the only extra thing I did. I had my initial interview and one wednesday for rooms and related management. 
I wouldnt worry about it. I would say its just for certain positions!


----------



## Ghostbuster097

I have a second interview on Thursday for Operations Management, yay. Quick Question; do they ever offer you an internship at the end of your interview or is the process more like the cp interview where you have to wait for something in the mail for acceptance.
-Mike


----------



## americangeiko

Ghostbuster097 said:


> I have a second interview on Thursday for Operations Management, yay. Quick Question; do they ever offer you an internship at the end of your interview or is the process more like the cp interview where you have to wait for something in the mail for acceptance.
> -Mike



I know of one person who was interviewed at a conference, she got offered the position at the end, but didn't receive a confirmation email until 6 weeks before it was time for her to leave.

So, it's possible it could be either.


----------



## CFL

I really hope they are able to give us an answer after the interview or at least within the week after.  This internship is my first choice but if it doesn't work out I want to look into other companies.  I would hate to apply for a bunch of other places then have to turn down another offer to take the one from disney, a lot of companies won't consider you once you have turned them down.


----------



## americangeiko

CFL said:


> I really hope they are able to give us an answer after the interview or at least within the week after.  This internship is my first choice but if it doesn't work out I want to look into other companies.  I would hate to apply for a bunch of other places then have to turn down another offer to take the one from disney, a lot of companies won't consider you once you have turned them down.



I totally understand.

I'm a junior/senior right now, but I ultimately want to work for Disney Imagineering.  So I'm putting in for the PIs now to try to get in to the company on a decent level ASAP, otherwise I'm going to finish college, and do other things and try again 1-2 yrs after wards.  

However there's a lot of people who are already out of college trying to do the PIs, and this is their only shot at it.


----------



## miss_porter411

I'm planning on going out for a 2010 PI.

I'm not sure if other schools do it like mine does, but you can't take classes anywhere but on campus senior year, so I have no choice but to do my CP in Spring 2009, then apply for a PI right before I graduate, and that is my only shot. I really have a certain area I want to concentrate in (really only Guest Relations or a Management PI, since I have that experience already) so I know I'm VERY limited. I just hope this process isn't too too long, and I can know before I graduate so I have time to find a job.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

So people know.. This process is VERY long, but it also depends on the department.  Until this semester I have never heard of them offering a job right after an interview.


----------



## graygables

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> So people know.. This process is VERY long, but it also depends on the department.  Until this semester I have never heard of them offering a job right after an interview.



Weren't the ones who got the immediate job offers from the Puerto Rico trip?  I'm wondering if they had a certain number of spots to fill while they were there interviewing for the CP/PI.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

graygables said:


> Weren't the ones who got the immediate job offers from the Puerto Rico trip?  I'm wondering if they had a certain number of spots to fill while they were there interviewing for the CP/PI.



Yep. I dont know what the deal with that was. I mean I am very happy for them but its somewhat unfair that they were the only ones with that fabulous opportunity. Maybe the ops mgmt interviews on thursday offer jobs. that would be sweet! haha


----------



## Mickey85Disney

yeah I want to know now!!!! I dont think its fair either that some get to know right away and some dont. 
I wish they had the deadline a month earlier so that we would all know by the end of october so it would give us more time to make plans for January or find a different job. 
Good luck everyone!!! 
For the ones interviewing for rooms and related management tomorrow, let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## americangeiko

Right now I'd be happy with a 2nd interview!  The email was reassuring, but it doesn't mean much until you get the 2nd call.


----------



## graygables

americangeiko said:


> Right now I'd be happy with a 2nd interview!  The email was reassuring, but it doesn't mean much until you get the 2nd call.


I feel your pain!


----------



## arfischer

Hey!

I was wondering if any of you skipped the CP before applying for a PI and how it turned out.  The CP is my fall back if I don't hear anything from the PI.  I only applied for non-CP internships.  On the other hand I am in my sophomore year, so I am pretty young too.  Has anyone applied as a sophomore and gotten a PI?  And if you did both, that would obviously be ideal.

I had a first interview, had to mail in my application along with submitting it online, and was told that I was moving on but who knows what that means.

Any help would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## americangeiko

arfischer said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you skipped the CP before applying for a PI and how it turned out.  The CP is my fall back if I don't hear anything from the PI.  I only applied for non-CP internships.  On the other hand I am in my sophomore year, so I am pretty young too.  Has anyone applied as a sophomore and gotten a PI?  And if you did both, that would obviously be ideal.
> 
> I had a first interview, had to mail in my application along with submitting it online, and was told that I was moving on but who knows what that means.
> 
> Any help would be great!  Thanks!



From what I've heard they prefer people to be either a junior or senior at their college and have gone through the CP before applying.  With that said, I'm quoting the norm, not the exceptions.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

arfischer said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you skipped the CP before applying for a PI and how it turned out.  The CP is my fall back if I don't hear anything from the PI.  I only applied for non-CP internships.  On the other hand I am in my sophomore year, so I am pretty young too.  Has anyone applied as a sophomore and gotten a PI?  And if you did both, that would obviously be ideal.
> 
> I had a first interview, had to mail in my application along with submitting it online, and was told that I was moving on but who knows what that means.
> 
> Any help would be great!  Thanks!



I applied at the end of my sophmore year for a FAll '08 PI so technically I am now a junior. I did not do a CP and got my PI. I am grateful for my opportunity everyday! People remind me all the time of how lucky I am and now I have my second interview for ops mgmt on thursday! So just know it can be done but dont count on it. 

Apply for the CP anyway. I applied for the Fall '08 CP and accepted in entertainment but then found out I got a PI and I just let them know and they were totally kosher with it.


----------



## americangeiko

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> I applied at the end of my sophmore year for a FAll '08 PI so technically I am now a junior. I did not do a CP and got my PI. I am grateful for my opportunity everyday! People remind me all the time of how lucky I am and now I have my second interview for ops mgmt on thursday! So just know it can be done but dont count on it.
> 
> Apply for the CP anyway. I applied for the Fall '08 CP and accepted in entertainment but then found out I got a PI and I just let them know and they were totally kosher with it.



How many PIs did you apply for?  How many PIs got recruited for your role?  How long did the whole process take for you at the time?  And do you know how many other people applied?

I know things very greatly from role to role, but I'm curious as I'm still waiting for that 2nd interview. 

With that said, and my review of another thread, if I'm going to hear about a 2nd interview it'll probably be before the end of October.


----------



## fmrcp06

graygables said:


> Weren't the ones who got the immediate job offers from the Puerto Rico trip?  I'm wondering if they had a certain number of spots to fill while they were there interviewing for the CP/PI.



I've talked to a lot of people already accepted.  A bunch were accepted from the PR recruiting trip practically on the spot, and others i've talked to were recruited on spot from schools down in FL.  

I wonder why this is the case?


----------



## KingKobra

After you guys had second interviews, did you send out thank you letters to the managers who interviewed you? I was thinking of doing this, but they said they would contact me back in a few weeks, so i don't know what the customary procedure is....any insight?


----------



## fmrcp06

KingKobra said:


> After you guys had second interviews, did you send out thank you letters to the managers who interviewed you? I was thinking of doing this, but they said they would contact me back in a few weeks, so i don't know what the customary procedure is....any insight?



In my Management classes, that was one of the first things that I learned... thank yous.  We were told however that while personal sent thank you cards are usual protocall, thank you emails are sent when you need them to get there quicker.  At the end of the interview, you should ask for their email addresses and shoot them off an email asap.  If you were interviewing in say Boston, a card would be more appropriate.  Since they are in Florida, this would be the quickest way to get in touch with them and thank them for their time.


----------



## onenightonly

KingKobra said:


> After you guys had second interviews, did you send out thank you letters to the managers who interviewed you? I was thinking of doing this, but they said they would contact me back in a few weeks, so i don't know what the customary procedure is....any insight?



SORTA off topic, but  GO BU! I graduated in May from COM. 

Hi.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

americangeiko said:


> How many PIs did you apply for?  How many PIs got recruited for your role?  How long did the whole process take for you at the time?  And do you know how many other people applied?
> 
> I know things very greatly from role to role, but I'm curious as I'm still waiting for that 2nd interview.
> 
> With that said, and my review of another thread, if I'm going to hear about a 2nd interview it'll probably be before the end of October.



Last semester I applied for a lot, cant exactly remember how many. This semester I applied for 3.  There were 6 interns recruited for the role i am in now, but next semester (Spring '09) my manager is thinking about 10.  

Last semester I cant exactly tell you how long it took because all i had was the initial 1st interview, my manager read over the notes and took me from there. But I found out I got the PI about 2 weeks before I had to be here in WDW! Its a rare case but it happens. I actually found out after the drop dead date.  

I know almost every role had hundreds of applicants.


----------



## ryangraphics

Hi everyone, I had applied for the Disney Design Group Creative Internship and talked with them today. I think they liked my work, (I hope) but I couldn't get any definite answers at this point. In other words there was no hint either way as to whether I was accepted or not. He just summarized up that I should hear something in a few weeks.


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I know there were some interviews for rooms and related management today! How did they go??


----------



## vin1215

I got my second 2nd interview on wednesday for travel industries loyalty marketing internship. I had my first 2nd interview last friday for DVC sales assistant. I think that one went well, I hope I get it and they said that they will let everyone know if they got it or not on Oct. 31. Has anyone else applied for either of these positions?? The one i am really interested is marketing strategy but I heard they are only hiring 1 intern for that one so it is definitely a long shot.


----------



## americangeiko

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> Last semester I applied for a lot, cant exactly remember how many. This semester I applied for 3.  There were 6 interns recruited for the role i am in now, but next semester (Spring '09) my manager is thinking about 10.
> 
> Last semester I cant exactly tell you how long it took because all i had was the initial 1st interview, my manager read over the notes and took me from there. But I found out I got the PI about 2 weeks before I had to be here in WDW! Its a rare case but it happens. I actually found out after the drop dead date.
> 
> I know almost every role had hundreds of applicants.



I only put in for 3, but there was a lot of positions I couldn't take because my major is so specific.  I'd love to apply for the WDI PIs that are up there right now, but they want engineering majors, and that's no where near what I do.


----------



## mytwoboys

Hi all - I just had my 1st interview yesterday! So, I haven't even had any 
2nds yet! Just wanted to pop in and wish ya'll luck - and hopefully get some sent my way!


----------



## americangeiko

mytwoboys said:


> Hi all - I just had my 1st interview yesterday! So, I haven't even had any
> 2nds yet! Just wanted to pop in and wish ya'll luck - and hopefully get some sent my way!



Welcome!  What did you apply for?  And what is your top pick?


----------



## hokiehi

what do they really use the application we fill out and submit both online and in the mail for?... i know people said they want the one in the mail for their file, but it seemed very general and not even as much as what is on my resume...


----------



## americangeiko

I have a feeling that some departments lose paperwork bad.  Considering that some people in the past have never had a 2nd interview, or never got even a rejection letter, I wouldn't be surprised.

However, knowing Disney, they like to be through, and while it may seem general, they like to have as much info on the applicants as possible.


----------



## graygables

hokiehi said:


> what do they really use the application we fill out and submit both online and in the mail for?... i know people said they want the one in the mail for their file, but it seemed very general and not even as much as what is on my resume...



The application seemed to be mostly for a background check, that kind of information.  My resume does not include my references, so that is on the application as well as a bit more detail about experience.  Many resumes today are more skill-oriented, so may not include actual business names/dates, etc.


----------



## ryangraphics

I wanted to introduce myself. Are you applying for a professional internship at Disney as well?  I am currently going back to school and working on my Bachelors. I am older like you and know this would be quite an adventure. Email me to chat at info at ryangraphics dot com. I think we have a bit in common and should discuss our goals with Disney. Love to connect. Laurie


----------



## hokiehi

sounds good... that makes sense as to why they want it... I had trouble filling it out since some of the boxes didn't allow me enough characters to put in info, so hopefully they understand my abbreviations.  I should have put an extra letter explaining some things i didn't have room for... oh well too late now... 

anyone else apply for any management positions in recreation, or the sports complex, or know anyone who has/had in the past?


----------



## woowoochick

hokiehi said:


> sounds good... that makes sense as to why they want it... I had trouble filling it out since some of the boxes didn't allow me enough characters to put in info, so hopefully they understand my abbreviations.  I should have put an extra letter explaining some things i didn't have room for... oh well too late now...
> 
> anyone else apply for any management positions in recreation, or the sports complex, or know anyone who has/had in the past?



Don't worry I did a lot of abbreviations too, they want info but don't leave us enough room to tell them what they want!


----------



## arfischer

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> Last semester I applied for a lot, cant exactly remember how many. This semester I applied for 3.  There were 6 interns recruited for the role i am in now, but next semester (Spring '09) my manager is thinking about 10.
> 
> Last semester I cant exactly tell you how long it took because all i had was the initial 1st interview, my manager read over the notes and took me from there. But I found out I got the PI about 2 weeks before I had to be here in WDW! Its a rare case but it happens. I actually found out after the drop dead date.
> 
> I know almost every role had hundreds of applicants.



This just makes me more nervous.  I set up an interview with cp for tonight and I just don't want to find out too soon from cp if by some magical reason I get a pi.  Did you apply only for the non CP roles?


----------



## CFL

I haven't even had my second interview so I don't want to be getting ahead of myself but how flexible do you think they are with management PIs if you need a certain time off?  I know its never easy to get time off in management let alone a management internship but toward the end of the internship is my wedding, which we have been planning over a year, and the honeymoon is already booked for the week after.  I know most companies let you have two weeks for you're wedding but I don't know if they would do that for an intern.  I was thinking of just not mentioning it in the interview and if I get the job talking to the people I will be working at when I first start about making arrangements.  I just can't see people saying no to a week and a half off for my wedding.


----------



## CelebrationNM

CFL said:


> I was thinking of just not mentioning it in the interview and if I get the job talking to the people I will be working at when I first start about making arrangements.  I just can't see people saying no to a week and a half off for my wedding.



In my opinion, this is not a good idea. When you accept the internship, you will need to commit to full availability from the start date to the end date. If you need time off, I would suggest mentioning you'll need it before accepting the internship. If you are denied the internship because of this, I would say that you did the right thing putting your wedding as the most important priority in your life at this time.


----------



## americangeiko

You can discuss your wedding with your leaders and try to work something out.  What will be the biggest determinant in whether or not you'll get the time off is:

a) Park/Resort Capacity at the time of your Wedding (The closer to a major holiday or Summer, the busier it is, and the more they need people.)

b) Availability of other employees in your area.  (It's easier to find someone to pick up a merchandising shift on the portal, as the training is all the same, than a much more specific role.)

c) Salaried-Based Roles.  (Because you're not working hourly there's no way to deduct time off your pay unless you're gone for the entire week, so that makes things complicated with time off.)


----------



## Ellagirl

I was just curious if anyone has heard anything from MK special events or Entertainment Management? 

Also if you are trained in merchandisie and you become a merchandising manager are you allowed to pick up shifts in that department as a cashier or not because you are management?
Thank you!


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> I was just curious if anyone has heard anything from MK special events or Entertainment Management?
> 
> Also if you are trained in merchandisie and you become a merchandising manager are you allowed to pick up shifts in that department as a cashier or not because you are management?
> Thank you!



I'm not applying for Ent mgmt, but I am applying for 2 roles in Ent, and I haven't heard anything.

As far as picking up shifts as a Mgr, I'd say no, only because you're on salary, and I'd have no idea how they'd go about adding additional funds.


----------



## happydilapi

Hey! I finally joined the crowd here!
just looking for as much info as possible and crossing my fingers that I get an internship! =)


----------



## fmrcp06

happydilapi said:


> Hey! I finally joined the crowd here!
> just looking for as much info as possible and crossing my fingers that I get an internship! =)



This board is starting to get busy!!!!!!  Make sure we all join the Facebook group so we can all chat there is well!! A bunch of us are already on it.. Disney Professional Interns 09'


----------



## americangeiko

I applied for another PI, Costumer (Workroom), since I got turned down for the Costume Design PI.  I figure that if I get it, I can always move into the Costume Design PI afterwards as I'll probably be "qualified" for it then.


----------



## namara87

So how does the process work?  I applied to like 9 internships (very spontaneously i might add)....and I just got a call to do a general interview that covers all the PI's.  So after that, will I possibly be chosen to interview for the individual internships?


----------



## wendy darling

CFL said:


> I haven't even had my second interview so I don't want to be getting ahead of myself but how flexible do you think they are with management PIs if you need a certain time off?  I know its never easy to get time off in management let alone a management internship but toward the end of the internship is my wedding, which we have been planning over a year, and the honeymoon is already booked for the week after.  I know most companies let you have two weeks for you're wedding but I don't know if they would do that for an intern.  I was thinking of just not mentioning it in the interview and if I get the job talking to the people I will be working at when I first start about making arrangements.  I just can't see people saying no to a week and a half off for my wedding.



Hi, just wanted to give my 2 cents... I don't think that you will be able to take a week off during your program. I realize that it's your wedding, however time off is by senority, they will have to look at availability, etc... 
Would you really want to work 50++ hours per week at a new job and plan a wedding (last minute details cannot be dealt with until the last minute)... I personally wouldn't do that- too stressful for me ( but to each his or her own)

I don't know any companies that give you 2 weeks off for your wedding (unless you have vacation or personal time acrued)...

I wish you the best for your wedding and whatever you decide to do with this internship (if you get an offer)!!! When is your wedding??


----------



## havie35

hey everybody definitely join the facebook group theres alot of good info on there as well

did anybody else apply for any finance internships??? i havnt heard from anybody who applied for any of those


----------



## Mickey85Disney

Where is everyone today??? Any interviews?? any offers??


----------



## Berlioz70

Mickey85Disney said:


> Where is everyone today??? Any interviews?? any offers??



No offers - but I had an interview yesterday!


----------



## CFL

I was wondering for those who had interviews if it was a very structured interview, like they read questions off of a paper, or if it was more 'informal'.  I know I can do either but I just like to have some clue what I am getting into.


----------



## Berlioz70

CFL said:


> I was wondering for those who had interviews if it was a very structured interview, like they read questions off of a paper, or if it was more 'informal'.  I know I can do either but I just like to have some clue what I am getting into.



I had a panel interview - they had a prepared set of questions and just went down the line for each to ask me a question... then it started over. They had it worked down to a pretty precise procedure.


----------



## havie35

I am still at the starting blocks... no calls, no emails, and no interviews as of today. But all of the internships I applied for are still on my workbench, so I do not know what the deal is. They could'nt be that backed up could they?


----------



## Mallory Lu

Last year I did not hear ANYTHING from ANYONE until the first week of November...and I still ended up getting an offer.  All departments/managers do this process differently.
I don't know if that gives those of you in that situation hope, or if it stresses you out even more to know you might have to wait that long...

This year I had my first interview in August and a second interview a couple weeks ago with Fairytale Weddings and am still waiting to hear anything from the costuming department.

waiting...waiting...waiting...just like most of us here!


----------



## AndyCP

Any updates from those interviewing for ops management? Did they say if they will be conducting any more interviews? I had a great first round interview last week, was told I was moving on, got a email this week saying again I was moving on but now calls for a second interview.


----------



## havie35

Thanks a lot Mallory, you just made it even worse! haha jk, but not really lol... did you call at all to check out what was going on before they contacted you in November?


----------



## fmrcp06

AndyCP said:


> Any updates from those interviewing for ops management? Did they say if they will be conducting any more interviews? I had a great first round interview last week, was told I was moving on, got a email this week saying again I was moving on but now calls for a second interview.



Hey there,

I know from the facebook group that practically everyone that applied to ops mgmt.. including myself... is still waiting to get a call for the second interview!... so hang tight!


----------



## Mallory Lu

havie35 said:


> Thanks a lot Mallory, you just made it even worse! haha jk, but not really lol... did you call at all to check out what was going on before they contacted you in November?



lol oops!
No, I did not contact anyone.  After about October I honestly just gave up and tried to forget about it.  At the time I did not know too much about the program and had never done a CP, so I just got over it lol.  Until one random day in November some one called me from the florist and completely surprised me!  So then I got excited again about something I had totally removed from my options, and of course, now that I was antsy, it took them until the very end of November to give me an offer!

I have heard of other people, this year and last, calling casting or emailing the generic intern email address to "check the status of their application" and most of them got responses of "your application is still being reviewed."

So it cannot hurt to contact them, I don't think the department you applied to will ever know about it, so I don't see how it could make you look bad or anything!


----------



## DwightKSchrute

fmrcp06 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I know from the facebook group that practically everyone that applied to ops mgmt.. including myself... is still waiting to get a call for the second interview!... so hang tight!



I think there were some Ops Management Interviews today.  Perhaps they get all of the in-person ones out of the way first and then start with the phone interviews?


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

Did anyone here apply for an animal program internship!?! I keep waiting for someone to say something about them but no one has  I applied for three and I got an email to schedule a interview for next monday or tuesday!   woo hoo! too bad this is the one I wanted least, hopefully I will get another email soon. Good luck to everyone! and for any of you out there who also applied for an animal program internship let me know! Now i am nervous about the interview! i hope it goes well! any advise?!


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

AHH! I just had my interview for my top choice! it was so short though im kinda scared  I'm super nervous now haha! she said they are only picking four interns! AHH!


----------



## onenightonly

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> Did anyone here apply for an animal program internship!?! I keep waiting for someone to say something about them but no one has  I applied for three and I got an email to schedule a interview for next monday or tuesday!   woo hoo! too bad this is the one I wanted least, hopefully I will get another email soon. Good luck to everyone! and for any of you out there who also applied for an animal program internship let me know! Now i am nervous about the interview! i hope it goes well! any advise?!




Aw you're making me nervous. I applied for Marine Mammal, Marine Bio, and Conservation Ed.

I only had an interview with Conservation Ed. I really want Marine Bio though....crossing fingers. I'm pretty sure I would do anything for that opportunity. 

Conservation Ed at Seven Seas is only looking for 2 people.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

AndyCP said:


> Any updates from those interviewing for ops management? Did they say if they will be conducting any more interviews? I had a great first round interview last week, was told I was moving on, got a email this week saying again I was moving on but now calls for a second interview.



My interview went great!  They said they have a few more interviews next week and then need about a week or 2 to organize and that I would hear good news at the end of the month.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

fmrcp06 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I know from the facebook group that practically everyone that applied to ops mgmt.. including myself... is still waiting to get a call for the second interview!... so hang tight!



I had mine today!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

arfischer said:


> This just makes me more nervous.  I set up an interview with cp for tonight and I just don't want to find out too soon from cp if by some magical reason I get a pi.  Did you apply only for the non CP roles?




Dont be nervous. Accept the CP if its offered. They do not frown upon saying no to a CP for a higher position within the company. Thats what I did


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

arfischer said:


> This just makes me more nervous.  I set up an interview with cp for tonight and I just don't want to find out too soon from cp if by some magical reason I get a pi.  Did you apply only for the non CP roles?




Dont be nervous. Accept the CP if its offered. They do not frown upon saying no to a CP for a higher position within the company. Thats what I did 

And yes I applied for non-CP roles. If you apply for a CP role without a CP you will get an email in a VERY short amount of time saying that you are not qualified


----------



## Jana928

I just got offered a position in Cast Special Events!  YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## graygables

Jana928 said:


> I just got offered a position in Cast Special Events!  YEAH!!!!!!



 Congratulations!!!


----------



## jeff318

I had the interview this morning for the DVC sales assistant role and I thought it went really well, but I got a call from Disney Casting tonight while I was at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party offering me my top choice position at the Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing internship!


----------



## americangeiko

Jana928 said:


> I just got offered a position in Cast Special Events!  YEAH!!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## americangeiko

jeff318 said:


> I had the interview this morning for the DVC sales assistant role and I thought it went really well, but I got a call from Disney Casting tonight while I was at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party offering me my top choice position at the Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing internship!



Congrats!


----------



## hokiehi

congrats to all getting offers.. I had my 2nd interview today for one of mine.. I still have like all 6 in my workbench online...

I'm hoping I get a call soon on the managment one's I applied for, those are the ones I'm really looking for... still haven't heard of anyone else who's applied for the management ones in recreation or the sports complex... anyone? if so, gotten any 2nd interviews for those?


----------



## americangeiko

Mallory Lu said:


> Last year I did not hear ANYTHING from ANYONE until the first week of November...and I still ended up getting an offer.  All departments/managers do this process differently.
> I don't know if that gives those of you in that situation hope, or if it stresses you out even more to know you might have to wait that long...
> 
> This year I had my first interview in August and a second interview a couple weeks ago with Fairytale Weddings and am still waiting to hear anything from the costuming department.
> 
> waiting...waiting...waiting...just like most of us here!



I haven't heard anything from costuming or entertainment period yet.


----------



## woowoochick

Has anyone heard of anyone working with or applying for the Magic Music days internships?  I haven't heard of anyone who applied for that one or the Youth events intern and I am just curious to see what is up, or to find out any info like how many they take and such.  The wait is starting to get to me.  I am going to visit my sister who is on the CP right now in a month and I would love to look for housing while there!  Yay to all of us playing the waiting game.


----------



## Ellagirl

Congrats to everyone who got an offer!!! I just hope the rest of us hear soon too!!!


----------



## lea509

has anyone heard anything yet about GR PI's?


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I also applied for youth events but have never heard anythin from them.


----------



## vin1215

jeff318 said:


> I had the interview this morning for the DVC sales assistant role and I thought it went really well, but I got a call from Disney Casting tonight while I was at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party offering me my top choice position at the Global CMR Guest Relationship Marketing internship!



Congrats! now you can help me out by telling Francis to take you out of the running for DVC sales assistant lol


----------



## Pop_Package_Princess

Hey Everyone! I had a interview on Thursday for College & International Programs, Operations-Event Planning! I should be hearing back from them by October 30th! Still waiting to hear back from Catering Management, Retail Management, & Cast Special Events! I hope I get to start the management internship interviews soon! I really hope I get Retail Management! It would make my day!


----------



## graygables

Just scheduled my 2nd interview for merchandise next Wed!  The days for interviews were Wed-Fri, so hopefully there will be an answer by the end of the month!


----------



## Berlioz70

americangeiko said:


> I haven't heard anything from costuming or entertainment period yet.



The Entertainment DEG Management internship is in a weird place. I had a networking meeting with the woman who supervises the position - they've never had a management intern before. It's been listed (for maybe a couple years) but I was told that they've never had anyone apply that's qualified for it. So even though I applied, I'm not going to hold my breathe.


----------



## americangeiko

Berlioz70 said:


> The Entertainment DEG Management internship is in a weird place. I had a networking meeting with the woman who supervises the position - they've never had a management intern before. It's been listed (for maybe a couple years) but I was told that they've never had anyone apply that's qualified for it. So even though I applied, I'm not going to hold my breathe.



I've got experience, but not the right kind for ent mgmt.  I could get the right kind if I wanted to, but I'm not certain if I want to be the "go to" person.


----------



## Mallory Lu

I got an email telling me that the costuming management position has been cancelled for spring.  No explanation or anything, just a thanks for applying but we decided not to have any this year.  I'm assuming the general state of the economy right now is what made that decision...
It was removed from my workbench, but the other costuming one I applied to is still up.  Oh well though, it wasn't really my first choice!

To people asking about magic music days and youth events--I know those both fall under DEG, the department I was in last year.  And DEG was one of the last departments to make any contact with anyone for interviews or offers for last spring.  So just a heads up (that is, if last year is any type of fair indication).


----------



## graygables

Second interviewees...did they cover things like wages/hours in the interview or are those things you asked?  I'd like to have an idea of where the position (merchandise buying/product development) is on the wage scale...


----------



## Ellagirl

graygables said:


> Second interviewees...did they cover things like wages/hours in the interview or are those things you asked?  I'd like to have an idea of where the position (merchandise buying/product development) is on the wage scale...



During my secong interview they just said that it would be between 7.50 and 11.00 they didnt say a specific number because they told me it was up to casting to make those decisions. Sorry that i dont have more information... maybe someone who has gotten an offer can tell you how much they will get paid.

I was just curious if anyone know if casting calls on weekends?


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

yay I also got a 2nd interview for retail!!


----------



## mistyt

lea509 said:


> has anyone heard anything yet about GR PI's?



Hi Lea!

I just got a call today to schedule my 2nd interview with GR so you should be getting a call soon!


----------



## chase007

Hello friends,
I applied for 3 internships back in early September. In the first week of October I had my first interview, this past week I had my second interview, and two days later they called with an offer, which I promptly accepted. My internship will run for 6 months. They did not discuss pay until they offered the position. The girl on the phone told me that I was lucky to be getting my offer so early, as many prospective interns will not be contacted until mid November. Good lucky everyone! Hope to see you there!


----------



## arfischer

chase007 said:


> Hello friends,
> I applied for 3 internships back in early September. In the first week of October I had my first interview, this past week I had my second interview, and two days later they called with an offer, which I promptly accepted. My internship will run for 6 months. They did not discuss pay until they offered the position. The girl on the phone told me that I was lucky to be getting my offer so early, as many prospective interns will not be contacted until mid November. Good lucky everyone! Hope to see you there!



Thanks for the update!  Congrats and good to know they are backed up.  Gives me more reason to cross my fingers.


----------



## hokiehi

during my 2nd interview for one position they told me that a college recruiter would gather all offers before issuing them... so if you're still waiting on an interview and haven't gotten an offer from another one you already had, then that's probably a good sign that you might get a 2nd interview for another position


----------



## graygables

hokiehi said:


> during my 2nd interview for one position they told me that a college recruiter would gather all offers before issuing them... so if you're still waiting on an interview and haven't gotten an offer from another one you already had, then that's probably a good sign that you might get a 2nd interview for another position



Interesting!  I was wondering how that might work.


----------



## jeff318

hokiehi said:


> during my 2nd interview for one position they told me that a college recruiter would gather all offers before issuing them... so if you're still waiting on an interview and haven't gotten an offer from another one you already had, then that's probably a good sign that you might get a 2nd interview for another position



I don't think that is the case, as I had a second interview with DVC on Thursday morning, but received an offer for another role on Thursday night.


----------



## hokiehi

i dont know what the official case is... that's just what they told me... i'm sure it depends on departments and what you apply for, like everything with disney


----------



## wendy darling

chase007 said:


> Hello friends,
> I applied for 3 internships back in early September. In the first week of October I had my first interview, this past week I had my second interview, and two days later they called with an offer, which I promptly accepted. My internship will run for 6 months. They did not discuss pay until they offered the position. The girl on the phone told me that I was lucky to be getting my offer so early, as many prospective interns will not be contacted until mid November. Good lucky everyone! Hope to see you there!



Congrats on your offer!! What PI did you get offered?


----------



## Validee

I know I'm a bit behind everyone else in the interview process, but I got a call today from Epcot science to schedule my first interview.  It's on the 30th.  Bit of a wait, but I'm so relieved to hear something!


----------



## chase007

Just a few things from my interview experience. They did give me the pay-range in the first interview (which was $7-13/hr). Someone called me ahead of time to set up the second interview, and that person did ask me some questions (willing to work overtime, nights, weekends, will you have transportation, etc...). During the second interview they did discuss hours, overtime, scheduling, and specifics of the position. The interviewer also gave me a shpeal outlining all of the details of the internship, which answered basically all of my questions. I did not know what I would be paid until they made the offer (two days after the second interview). They did offer me the opportunity to apply for housing, but I declined. Following the interview an email came instructing me to accept the position online, and outlining the general information regarding the position, it also had contact information for my recruiter. I am certain that in the coming weeks I will get more information regarding arrivals, training, etc. My "arrival day" is January 9th, which you'll notice is a Friday. 
Just a note regarding interviews, the person conducing my interview was a lot of fun, really interesting person, and they made it very easy for me to be myself, to answer things honestly, and to engage in conversation, at one point they had to say "alright, lets get back to the interview shall we!"  I suspect that's a good thing! 
The position I accepted is related to the College Program. 
Hope this is useful information!


----------



## lea509

mistyt said:


> Hi Lea!
> 
> I just got a call today to schedule my 2nd interview with GR so you should be getting a call soon!



exciting, who did you have in your first interview?


----------



## lea509

by the way, who has everyone had for their first interview?


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

OMG! i am so jealous of the people who got nice people for their interviews! mine weren't mean but they NEVER gave me feeback! they just paused and waited till i was done then went on thats it! ugh! I thought some of my answers were pretty good too! did anyone else get interviews like this!?


----------



## fmrcp06

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> OMG! i am so jealous of the people who got nice people for their interviews! mine weren't mean but they NEVER gave me feeback! they just paused and waited till i was done then went on thats it! ugh! I thought some of my answers were pretty good too! did anyone else get interviews like this!?



I'm right there with you.. who did you have?  I had Mike and Wendy.  No feedback.. i heard a few "Great".. but they FLEW through the interview... it was insane and i'm super jealous of those people that had pleasant interviewers... What were you being interviewed for?  How long was your interview?


----------



## lea509

has anyone had kim?


----------



## kateydid

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> OMG! i am so jealous of the people who got nice people for their interviews! mine weren't mean but they NEVER gave me feeback! they just paused and waited till i was done then went on thats it! ugh! I thought some of my answers were pretty good too! did anyone else get interviews like this!?



mine was the exact same way.  they all seemed really nice but i got no feedback whatsoever.  you applied for animal programs right?  i've been following the thread but haven't posted yet.  i'm anxious to hear back from them even though i don't think my interview went all that well.  at least i didn't make a complete fool of myself, haha.


----------



## ShamuTrnr2B

I have had 2 interviews so far. the first was a marine mammal internship and i forgot who did the interview but she seemed really nice i jsut didnt really get any input and the second interview i had was with the conservation education team and it was a panel interview, that was a little nerve wrecking cause i was interviewing with like 5 people! but i think i did pretty well in answering my questions but after i finished there was a pause and then a new question. Hopefully they know that that makes people nervous and might give us the benifit of the doubt lol what animal program internships did you apply for?


----------



## arfischer

lea509 said:


> has anyone had kim?



I did have kim.  I really liked her and she definitely talked back.  My interview went over the half hour point which was really cool.  I have not done the cp yet so I also interviewed for that last week.  I had Dina.  The problem with cp interviews is they make it really tight.

What did you think so Kim?


----------



## lauraebeth

first interview tomorrow with tricia!


----------



## DwightKSchrute

lauraebeth said:


> first interview tomorrow with tricia!



I also had Tricia!  She was really nice.    Good luck!


----------



## lauraebeth

DwightKSchrute said:


> I also had Tricia!  She was really nice.    Good luck!



was it just a generic interview then? not role specific?

what did you apply for?


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

chase007 said:


> Just a few things from my interview experience. They did give me the pay-range in the first interview (which was $7-13/hr). Someone called me ahead of time to set up the second interview, and that person did ask me some questions (willing to work overtime, nights, weekends, will you have transportation, etc...). During the second interview they did discuss hours, overtime, scheduling, and specifics of the position. The interviewer also gave me a shpeal outlining all of the details of the internship, which answered basically all of my questions. I did not know what I would be paid until they made the offer (two days after the second interview). They did offer me the opportunity to apply for housing, but I declined. Following the interview an email came instructing me to accept the position online, and outlining the general information regarding the position, it also had contact information for my recruiter. I am certain that in the coming weeks I will get more information regarding arrivals, training, etc. My "arrival day" is January 9th, which you'll notice is a Friday.
> Just a note regarding interviews, the person conducing my interview was a lot of fun, really interesting person, and they made it very easy for me to be myself, to answer things honestly, and to engage in conversation, at one point they had to say "alright, lets get back to the interview shall we!"  I suspect that's a good thing!
> The position I accepted is related to the College Program.
> Hope this is useful information!



so which College Program PI did you get?


----------



## kateydid

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> I have had 2 interviews so far. the first was a marine mammal internship and i forgot who did the interview but she seemed really nice i jsut didnt really get any input and the second interview i had was with the conservation education team and it was a panel interview, that was a little nerve wrecking cause i was interviewing with like 5 people! but i think i did pretty well in answering my questions but after i finished there was a pause and then a new question. Hopefully they know that that makes people nervous and might give us the benifit of the doubt lol what animal program internships did you apply for?



i only applied for conservation biology but now i'm regretting not applying for more.  i had an interview almost 2 weeks ago with a panel of at least 7 or 8 researchers and current interns.  i was so nervous!


----------



## DwightKSchrute

lauraebeth said:


> was it just a generic interview then? not role specific?
> 
> what did you apply for?




Yep, I think the first interviews are more general.

I applied for College Recruiting.


----------



## americangeiko

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> OMG! i am so jealous of the people who got nice people for their interviews! mine weren't mean but they NEVER gave me feeback! they just paused and waited till i was done then went on thats it! ugh! I thought some of my answers were pretty good too! did anyone else get interviews like this!?



The lady I got was rude, so I would've love to have had the person you had because atleast I would've had someone who was pleasant.


----------



## americangeiko

Mallory Lu said:


> I got an email telling me that the costuming management position has been cancelled for spring.  No explanation or anything, just a thanks for applying but we decided not to have any this year.  I'm assuming the general state of the economy right now is what made that decision...



It's possible that they didn't get anyone they liked who applied either, or their department's budget got cut, etc.  I've seen numerous reasons for why Disney will and won't do something.  Or why somewhat illogical things will get passed through the system.

It's a theme park business...crazy is a way of life.

Either way, I'm just happy that they haven't cancelled any of the PIs I applied for.  

Now, if I could just get a 2nd phone call. ;_;


----------



## americangeiko

For those that don't do "face" & "book":

-It's been reported that Cast Special Events PI has been filled.  (According to an email that's going out.)

As I predicted...

-Many recruiters are telling people that if you don't hear back about a 2nd interview by the 1st-2nd week of November that "maybe you'll have better luck next year".

And...

-Retail Mgmt interviews are Oct 22nd-24th


----------



## americangeiko

For those who've gotten offers:

Is the same person who did your 1st interview, the same person who calls to give you your "offer"?  

I'm just curious because I want to be prepared for "the dread".


----------



## jeff318

americangeiko said:


> For those who've gotten offers:
> 
> Is the same person who did your 1st interview, the same person who calls to give you your "offer"?
> 
> I'm just curious because I want to be prepared for "the dread".



In my case, it was.


----------



## fmrcp06

americangeiko said:


> For those who've gotten offers:
> 
> Is the same person who did your 1st interview, the same person who calls to give you your "offer"?
> 
> I'm just curious because I want to be prepared for "the dread".



Gosh, I sort of hope not... mine were SO SO SO unpleasant... yikes!  Anyone else have a f&b management interview today?


----------



## onenightonly

kateydid said:


> i only applied for conservation biology but now i'm regretting not applying for more.  i had an interview almost 2 weeks ago with a panel of at least 7 or 8 researchers and current interns.  i was so nervous!



I feel lucky.. I only was interviewed by two people for the same position.


----------



## lauraebeth

I just had my first interview and I'm moving forward in the process!!!


----------



## lea509

ShamuTrnr2B said:


> I have had 2 interviews so far. the first was a marine mammal internship and i forgot who did the interview but she seemed really nice i jsut didnt really get any input and the second interview i had was with the conservation education team and it was a panel interview, that was a little nerve wrecking cause i was interviewing with like 5 people! but i think i did pretty well in answering my questions but after i finished there was a pause and then a new question. Hopefully they know that that makes people nervous and might give us the benifit of the doubt lol what animal program internships did you apply for?



did you apply for education presenter or con ed internship, and are hoping for one of the three?


----------



## americangeiko

If anybody is stilll looking to apply for any of the animal program internships, all of them are still on disneycareers.


----------



## CFL

So I had my second interview for food and beverage management today.  I feel like it went awful, I have been sick and working to much the best couple weeks so I was unprepared and tired.  Almost everyone who was there for the interview was also a current CM, so maybe they interview current employees first and more people will get calls for interviews soon.  I was defiantly not expecting for the interview to be 3 separate interviews and for it actually to take the full hour...I actually went slightly over.  They told me they would have decisions made in the next 1-2 weeks and I would have an answer in 2-3 weeks, I was told everyone who interviews for this position will get a call telling them one way or another which I thought was nice.  I know someone else on here interviewed yesterday for this position, how did yours go?  Probably better than mine.


----------



## arfischer

I am so excited.  Just got a call from Tracy that I have a second interview for Travel Industry Marketing-Measurements on Tuesday Oct. 28 at 1!


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> So I had my second interview for food and beverage management today.  I feel like it went awful, I have been sick and working to much the best couple weeks so I was unprepared and tired.  Almost everyone who was there for the interview was also a current CM, so maybe they interview current employees first and more people will get calls for interviews soon.  I was defiantly not expecting for the interview to be 3 separate interviews and for it actually to take the full hour...I actually went slightly over.  They told me they would have decisions made in the next 1-2 weeks and I would have an answer in 2-3 weeks, I was told everyone who interviews for this position will get a call telling them one way or another which I thought was nice.  I know someone else on here interviewed yesterday for this position, how did yours go?  Probably better than mine.



Hey there,

I had my F&B mgmt interview yesterday on the phone.... and i'm not sure how it went.  The questions that they asked I know that I answered them pretty well, but I had the last slot of the day and I think they were ready to go.  My interview literally lasted like 20 mins.  They said ok lets get right to it.. talked about my CP for a few, then absolutely hammered me with questions like "talk about a time when.... and how did you overcome it"  It was really odd... so I'm not sure... Who conducted your interviews?  When I asked how many people they were looking to hire.. they said they had no idea.. and then thought maybe 12?  How many people were waiting to be interviewed?


----------



## CFL

fmrcp06 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I had my F&B mgmt interview yesterday on the phone.... and i'm not sure how it went.  The questions that they asked I know that I answered them pretty well, but I had the last slot of the day and I think they were ready to go.  My interview literally lasted like 20 mins.  They said ok lets get right to it.. talked about my CP for a few, then absolutely hammered me with questions like "talk about a time when.... and how did you overcome it"  It was really odd... so I'm not sure... Who conducted your interviews?  When I asked how many people they were looking to hire.. they said they had no idea.. and then thought maybe 12?  How many people were waiting to be interviewed?



When I first got there (I was one of the first of the day) there was me and two other people in the waiting area but every time I came out of one interview and waited for my next there were new faces in the room.  Probably safe to say just in the hour or so I was there I saw 8-9 people getting interviewed.  One of my interviewers made a comment about how they had a ton of applicants but very few spots.  However for Disney 'very few spots' could easily be around 12.  I felt like I got along well with the interviews and we had good conversations but they were writing down very little of what I said which made me feel like little I said was applicable to the questions.  Did you have multiple people on the phone with you?  One of my interviews had two people interviewing me (ironically the one I felt went best) for a total of four people I interviewed with.  I was told at the end of the day they all get together to compare notes on the candidates.  Nothing much to do now but wait.  At least I was promised a timely response, that whole not be told if you got the position until two weeks before it started was not really going to work for me.


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> When I first got there (I was one of the first of the day) there was me and two other people in the waiting area but every time I came out of one interview and waited for my next there were new faces in the room.  Probably safe to say just in the hour or so I was there I saw 8-9 people getting interviewed.  One of my interviewers made a comment about how they had a ton of applicants but very few spots.  However for Disney 'very few spots' could easily be around 12.  I felt like I got along well with the interviews and we had good conversations but they were writing down very little of what I said which made me feel like little I said was applicable to the questions.  Did you have multiple people on the phone with you?  One of my interviews had two people interviewing me (ironically the one I felt went best) for a total of four people I interviewed with.  I was told at the end of the day they all get together to compare notes on the candidates.  Nothing much to do now but wait.  At least I was promised a timely response, that whole not be told if you got the position until two weeks before it started was not really going to work for me.




I had only two people on the phone... so im not sure how they would be able to compare notes?  They said they had no idea how many spots.. and then they said maybe around 12... so idk....funny you stated that number haha.  What did they ask you?  Like I said before mine were all about experience and how I overcame things... I have no idea what to think.  I feel like what they asked me barely represents me.... I have so much to offer and with the interview I had, they didn't really get into that!  We shall see!


----------



## kateydid

onenightonly said:


> I feel lucky.. I only was interviewed by two people for the same position.



when she called to set up the interview she said wednesdays were best because that's when most of the team would be available so that's when i set mine up for.  i guess the number of people that are there changes depending on schedules but i'd imagine we both got asked the same list of questions.  have you heard anything from them since you interviewed?


----------



## onenightonly

kateydid said:


> when she called to set up the interview she said wednesdays were best because that's when most of the team would be available so that's when i set mine up for.  i guess the number of people that are there changes depending on schedules but i'd imagine we both got asked the same list of questions.  have you heard anything from them since you interviewed?



Nope. I doubt I ever will :-( I'm just crossing my fingers that I get interviews for the other PIs.


----------



## onenightonly

What does it mean on the workbench when one of the jobs no longer is clickable? 

I have two PIs one is still clickable, the other is not.


----------



## lauraebeth

onenightonly said:


> What does it mean on the workbench when one of the jobs no longer is clickable?
> 
> I have two PIs one is still clickable, the other is not.



i believe that it means that it's no longer able to be applied for. like, you applied for it. so it's on your workbench,but no one else can apply for it anymore


----------



## onenightonly

lauraebeth said:


> i believe that it means that it's no longer able to be applied for. like, you applied for it. so it's on your workbench,but no one else can apply for it anymore



Oh phew. Thanks so much. I thought it means that I was already out of the running.


----------



## graygables

I feel like Scott from The Santa Clause: "I think it's safe to say you're taking this [WDW PI] thing to an unhealthy level."  

My 2nd interview is tomorrow and I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight.  I swear, it's worse than Christmas as a kid!


----------



## DisneyGroove

Hi everyone!  

I've been following this thread for a while now; everyone's advice and comments have been really helpful, so I thought I'd put my two cents in.  I'm a graduating 5th year biology student and I applied for 3 of the Conservation Education Animal Program Internships.  I have never participated in the CP and so thought perhaps I might already be at a disadvantage, but I still kept my hopes up.  I had my 1st and, also, only interview (the Cons. Edu. process seems to be different) this past Friday and didn't expect any news until mid to late November.  I received a phone call yesterday (Monday) afternoon from Career Services to set up a phone call for today (Tuesday) with this nice lady and was an absolute nervous wreck all day!  Well, I didn't know what to expect but it was the most fabulous surprise to hear that I was being offered a Conservation Education Presenter position!!!! I accepted on the spot and am soooo excited  - I bawled my eyes out... I just wanted to encourage those still waiting to have hope because you definately never know!  I know everyone's experience is different so I thought I'd share mine.  I haven't seen much talk about the Animal Program Internships so I was wondering how everyone else's experiences have been so far... I'm still in shock and wish everyone the absolute best of luck!  

Take care!


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

I was offered the role of Guest Relations at Magic Kingdom! I'm very excited- its my dream job!


----------



## arfischer

DisneyGroove said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now; everyone's advice and comments have been really helpful, so I thought I'd put my two cents in.  I'm a graduating 5th year biology student and I applied for 3 of the Conservation Education Animal Program Internships.  I have never participated in the CP and so thought perhaps I might already be at a disadvantage, but I still kept my hopes up.  I had my 1st and, also, only interview (the Cons. Edu. process seems to be different) this past Friday and didn't expect any news until mid to late November.  I received a phone call yesterday (Monday) afternoon from Career Services to set up a phone call for today (Tuesday) with this nice lady and was an absolute nervous wreck all day!  Well, I didn't know what to expect but it was the most fabulous surprise to hear that I was being offered a Conservation Education Presenter position!!!! I accepted on the spot and am soooo excited  - I bawled my eyes out... I just wanted to encourage those still waiting to have hope because you definately never know!  I know everyone's experience is different so I thought I'd share mine.  I haven't seen much talk about the Animal Program Internships so I was wondering how everyone else's experiences have been so far... I'm still in shock and wish everyone the absolute best of luck!
> 
> Take care!



Although Animal Programs are different from EPCOT horticulture, I know that during my last trip in May I met a lot of PIs during the Behind the Seeds Tour.  One of them told me that out of the 13 interns, 12 had NOT done the CP.  I think for those programs your experience is the most important.

And CONGRATS!


----------



## hokiehi

Hey... haven't asked this for a while and I know there are some new people on here... but did anyone apply for the management in either the sports complex, or recreation?

I've applied for both, and haven't heard anything about second interviews, so I was wondering if anyone knew when they'd be, or if you have applied for those and heard anything about 2nd interviews?


----------



## Jana928

hokiehi said:


> Hey... haven't asked this for a while and I know there are some new people on here... but did anyone apply for the management in either the sports complex, or recreation?
> 
> I've applied for both, and haven't heard anything about second interviews, so I was wondering if anyone knew when they'd be, or if you have applied for those and heard anything about 2nd interviews?



I didn't apply for either, but I used to work at the Lodge where they take one of the recreation management interns and I know that they always wait until the last minute to do the interviews.  Hang in there!!!


----------



## fmrcp06

As anxious as many of us are, I think we just all need to try as hard as possible to relax and not get to hyped up.  With the economy the way that it is, I'm sure they are trying to figure out where to make cuts, how many people they can actually hire now, and I'm guessing that some of you haven't received a call because that dept. is still sorting things out!  I hope that we all know much sooner than later so that we can make arrangements to get down there, and living and whatnot... hang in there everyone!!!


----------



## hokiehi

Jana928 said:


> I didn't apply for either, but I used to work at the Lodge where they take one of the recreation management interns and I know that they always wait until the last minute to do the interviews.  Hang in there!!!



Thanks for that info!


----------



## namara87

hokiehi said:


> Hey... haven't asked this for a while and I know there are some new people on here... but did anyone apply for the management in either the sports complex, or recreation?
> 
> I've applied for both, and haven't heard anything about second interviews, so I was wondering if anyone knew when they'd be, or if you have applied for those and heard anything about 2nd interviews?



I applied to Recreation Management, and have not heard anything either.  I'm thinking that they'll send out the memo that second interviews are coming up so you can schedule.  At least that is what it was like for retail management, I'm only going on the assumption that it is the same type of process.

Bon Chance!


----------



## onenightonly

fmrcp06 said:


> As anxious as many of us are, I think we just all need to try as hard as possible to relax and not get to hyped up.  With the economy the way that it is, I'm sure they are trying to figure out where to make cuts, how many people they can actually hire now, and I'm guessing that some of you haven't received a call because that dept. is still sorting things out!  I hope that we all know much sooner than later so that we can make arrangements to get down there, and living and whatnot... hang in there everyone!!!



I agree with you. The economy is really biting me in the butt. I feel like this is my only chance to get something right.


----------



## gdiaz2087

Hello everyone! My name is George and I am a CP alum from spring of '07.  I am extremely intrested in doing a PI but saw that the deadline for spring has already passed. I was looking for ANY info that you could give me regarding maybe when the next batch of PI's will be posted or just what to do in order to further my chances of getting accepted.  I am really intrested in managerial roles and open for a variety of different things from hospitality to operations. thanks everyone!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

has anyone heard anything bout the rooms and related management offers?? Im wanting to know and I hate waiting. wish I would get a call for another interview from another one i applied for so i had a better chance to get one


----------



## DisneyGroove

arfischer said:


> Although Animal Programs are different from EPCOT horticulture, I know that during my last trip in May I met a lot of PIs during the Behind the Seeds Tour.  One of them told me that out of the 13 interns, 12 had NOT done the CP.  I think for those programs your experience is the most important.
> 
> 
> And CONGRATS!



Thank you!!!  Yes, CP was not required so I was still hopeful! ... I'm still in shock!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

For everyone that interviewed for rooms and related management they said today that they will let everyone know on Nov. 1st. maybe they will be nice and tell us before!!


----------



## woowoochick

I had my second interview today.  It was for Disney Youth Events.  The guy called while I was in the shower getting ready because he had to reschedule because some things had come up.  It went well though, when I had it 30 mins, after originally scheduled.  There was a random question he asked and he said it's a fun question, but a lot of people get stumped from it, and it stumped me. "If you had the chance to ask anyone living or dead who would you ask for advice?" I couldn't think of an answer, I should have just been cheesy and said walt or something!  Oh well, I'll survive.  I was comforted to know that they hire 10 interns for this position.  So this role wil be tons of fun if I get offered it, 10 interns playing and planning music festivals at Disney.  What more can you ask for?


----------



## Mickey85Disney

I applied for this youth events. Well I guess that tells me that one is off my list since I didnt get a call for an interview  
If the jobs are still on your workbench does that mean you still have a chance?? Non of the ones I applied for have been taken off so just curious


----------



## graygables

Mickey85Disney said:


> I applied for this youth events. Well I guess that tells me that one is off my list since I didnt get a call for an interview
> If the jobs are still on your workbench does that mean you still have a chance?? Non of the ones I applied for have been taken off so just curious



From what I've gathered in my workbench plethora of applications (PI and non-PI), if it's clickable, they are still taking applications.  If it disappears, it's been filled.  I've had several "regular" jobs I've applied for that have simply fallen off with no other indication that the position was filled (no email, no call).  If I had to guess, I'd say they stay on there until the end of November, when the positions are all filled and the deadline is past.


----------



## woowoochick

Mickey85Disney said:


> I applied for this youth events. Well I guess that tells me that one is off my list since I didnt get a call for an interview
> If the jobs are still on your workbench does that mean you still have a chance?? Non of the ones I applied for have been taken off so just curious



Don't lose all hope yet, they may still be contacting people.  There was an interview time for monday, so they may not have gotten to you yet!


----------



## schwartzen

Hey everybody! 

I hope everyone's interviews are going well!  I have created a Facebook group for everybody accepted into the professional internship for the Spring of 2009. if this group already exists, let me know, I couldn't find one for 2009.  I have less than 10 posts, so I can't link to it, but just search for "Disney Professional Internships Spring 2009" or something like that in Facebook.  Also I am looking for roommmate(s) interested in non-Disney housing! 

Good luck and hope to see some of you there!

Matt


----------



## fmrcp06

schwartzen said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I hope everyone's interviews are going well!  I have created a Facebook group for everybody accepted into the professional internship for the Spring of 2009. if this group already exists, let me know, I couldn't find one for 2009.  I have less than 10 posts, so I can't link to it, but just search for "Disney Professional Internships Spring 2009" or something like that in Facebook.  Also I am looking for roommmate(s) interested in non-Disney housing!
> 
> Good luck and hope to see some of you there!
> 
> Matt



Hey Matt,

Yes there already is a group and it's pretty busy...it's great!  search for

Disney Professional Interns 09'


----------



## vin1215

Well I just got an email saying

"Dear Vincent,
Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship.

At this time, the Disney Professional Internship that you have applied for requires prior participation in the Disney College Program."

I dont know which one this is for because I applied for multiple PIs and have had 2nd interviews for 2 of them. I checked my workbench and all of them are still there. Does anyone know how I find this out?


----------



## ryangraphics

I just got one of those emails too, but it doesn't make since because I didn't apply for any internship that had the college program "required" one only said "desired", so that is a big difference. And the email doesn't tell me which one. They need to be totally accurate and give the right information.


----------



## graygables

Add me to the list of the CP required emails!  I did call and left a message for someone to see what's up with it.  I'm hoping it's just a glitch and they didn't randomly decide to change the requirements midstream.


----------



## arfischer

vin1215 said:


> Well I just got an email saying
> 
> "Dear Vincent,
> Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship.
> 
> At this time, the Disney Professional Internship that you have applied for requires prior participation in the Disney College Program."
> 
> I dont know which one this is for because I applied for multiple PIs and have had 2nd interviews for 2 of them. I checked my workbench and all of them are still there. Does anyone know how I find this out?



Which internships did you apply for?  I didn't apply for CP internships but I have not gotten that email...yet.


----------



## lea509

DisneyGroove said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now; everyone's advice and comments have been really helpful, so I thought I'd put my two cents in.  I'm a graduating 5th year biology student and I applied for 3 of the Conservation Education Animal Program Internships.  I have never participated in the CP and so thought perhaps I might already be at a disadvantage, but I still kept my hopes up.  I had my 1st and, also, only interview (the Cons. Edu. process seems to be different) this past Friday and didn't expect any news until mid to late November.  I received a phone call yesterday (Monday) afternoon from Career Services to set up a phone call for today (Tuesday) with this nice lady and was an absolute nervous wreck all day!  Well, I didn't know what to expect but it was the most fabulous surprise to hear that I was being offered a Conservation Education Presenter position!!!! I accepted on the spot and am soooo excited  - I bawled my eyes out... I just wanted to encourage those still waiting to have hope because you definately never know!  I know everyone's experience is different so I thought I'd share mine.  I haven't seen much talk about the Animal Program Internships so I was wondering how everyone else's experiences have been so far... I'm still in shock and wish everyone the absolute best of luck!
> 
> Take care!



so you are going to be an education presenter at dak? For that PI you do not need to be a cp, last year only 8 out of the 20 were!


----------



## lea509

disneyapeelizzle said:


> I was offered the role of Guest Relations at Magic Kingdom! I'm very excited- its my dream job!



you got gr, that is awesome, when did you have all your interviews? How long did it take to find out?


----------



## vin1215

Hey ryan and gray message me what you applied for and if we all have one in common maybe that is the one...Im curious to see.


----------



## ryangraphics

I applied for three different graphic design positions and none "required" participation in any college program. I have had phone interviews for two of them which I could take either.


----------



## graygables

Julia from the PI office just called and told me it was for the MK Human Resources position that I had initially applied for, but was eventually cancelled.  She said that I'm OK for the others I'd applied for.


----------



## ryangraphics

That's interesting. Maybe they are just sending out that general email instead of really telling us some positions where cancelled. So there is one position I applied for but have never received a phone call interview, maybe that one was cancelled.


----------



## khancock

did the email contain contact info like an email address or was it one of those "do not respond to this message" deals?

if so, you may want to write to it and ask for more info or clarification.

you could call, but then whomever gets the call has to stop whatever they are doing and do the research.  that may take them quite a bit of time.

if you email, then they can get back to you with more info than they would have over the phone simply because they have the time to look whatever the need to up.

just some thoughts.

they should at least have included the name of the internship that it was regarding unless the reason given was applicable to everything you applied for.


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

lea509 said:


> you got gr, that is awesome, when did you have all your interviews? How long did it take to find out?



i actually didn't have a single interview for it. All I had was my screening call! I did have a LOT of networking though so I think thats what definitely helped me


----------



## Mickey85Disney

Has anyone had any contact from these positions?? interviews or anything!
Event Assistant-MK
College Recruiting
Travel Industry Mktng, Event Planning Internship 
Youth Events Internship 
DU Operations and Learning Services Internship


----------



## mistyt

I have my second interview tomorrow!  I'm so nervous I'll probably be up all night thinking about it!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

what is your interview for tomorrow? you will do great!!


----------



## mistyt

Mickey85Disney said:


> what is your interview for tomorrow? you will do great!!



It is for guest relations!  

Thanks so much, I'm usually not a very nervous person, but this is such a big thing!


----------



## namara87

So I did my second/third/whatever-you-want-to-call-it interview with retail management this morning.  I had this strange feeling the past few days that one of my interviewers would be my old DAK GSM who is now an Area Manager @ Studios....I was almost right, I answer the phone"hello"..."Hi is this ReAnne" and I'm thinking _I know that voice_....it was my old Area manager from DAK. Small world I guess.  Interview went well, I hate that I have to wait 2-3 weeks for an answer.  

Which leads me to my next question.  I am interested in doing an overseas seminar for my international economic credits, which would have me departing for London May 19th.  Does the PI allow for school-related early releases?  I think that was a stupid question, and I think I already know the answer lol  But does anyone have experience with this? I just need to make a deposit, and I'd rather not wait 3 weeks to find out if I got the job.  

Oh and one more thing. Has anyone heard from Ops Mgmt?  

As always, to everyone _Bonne Chance_


----------



## ryangraphics

Oh, I certainly did reply immediately.

They did actually respond a while later and admitted it was sent in error and that I was still being considered for all positions.

There has been several errors in this process which I find interesting. One week after my initial applying process, when I received the "screening" phone interview I was told I was out of the running for one of the positions because I didn't do the assessment test. Well I had certainly done the assessment test and after emailing a couple of times that issue was cleared up. That was weird to be disqualified only one week after applying.

Then their online application form has glitches in it where I couldn't fill out my information in completion. The  form slots would cut off and not leave enough room. I couldn't even fill out my references names in full. So the online form is poorly programmed.

Then this email that was sent in error. I am wondering where the "quality control" is.


----------



## ryangraphics

Dear Laurie*,
Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship. 

At this time, the Disney Professional Internship that you have applied for requires prior participation in the Disney College Program. 

We offer other Disney Professional Internships that do not require prior participation in the Disney College Program. You can search for other internships in your area of interest at disneyinterns.com and look under qualifications to find out if a position requires prior participation in the Disney College Program. If no positions appear once you perform your search, they have unfortunately all been filled at this time. But please check back on the Web site to see when we'll be posting new positions.

You also may consider applying for the Disney College Program at disneycollegeprogram.com. Participants learn transferable skills in a variety of roles and can take courses that may earn them college credit. The program's unique combination of living, learning and earning can stand out on your résumé. Upon completion of the Disney College Program, you would then be eligible to apply for Disney Professional Internships for program alumni.

We also encourage you to search the other opportunities that may be available to you with Disney at disneycareers.com. Learn more about roles at the Disneyland® Resort and the Walt Disney World® Resort, and also other areas of our company with Adventures by Disney and Disney Cruise Line®. 

Again, thank you so much for applying and good luck with your future endeavors!

Disney Professional Recruiting
this is where their email was posted


----------



## DwightKSchrute

namara87 said:


> So I did my second/third/whatever-you-want-to-call-it interview with retail management this morning.  I had this strange feeling the past few days that one of my interviewers would be my old DAK GSM who is now an Area Manager @ Studios....I was almost right, I answer the phone"hello"..."Hi is this ReAnne" and I'm thinking _I know that voice_....it was my old Area manager from DAK. Small world I guess.  Interview went well, I hate that I have to wait 2-3 weeks for an answer.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question.  I am interested in doing an overseas seminar for my international economic credits, which would have me departing for London May 19th.  Does the PI allow for school-related early releases?  I think that was a stupid question, and I think I already know the answer lol  But does anyone have experience with this? I just need to make a deposit, and I'd rather not wait 3 weeks to find out if I got the job.
> 
> Oh and one more thing. Has anyone heard from Ops Mgmt?
> 
> As always, to everyone _Bonne Chance_



Sounds like your interview went well - good luck 

I am pretty sure they don't allow for school-related early releases for PIs.  I think you need to make the full 6 month commitment.

As far as Ops...some offers for Ops have been extended - one of my good friends got an Ops MI offer earlier this week.


----------



## jlc86

when they say that your resume is being passed on does that mean they print it out and give the departments a piece of paper or do the area managers look on disney careers for our resumes and cover letter. 

the only reason i ask is because i just updated some information on my resume and was wondering if they would see it


----------



## mistyt

I just had my second interview!  I think it went really well, but the two ladies that I interviewed with did not give me much feedback at all!

Now starts the waiting game all over again!

They said I would hear from casting sometime within the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## miss_porter411

disneyapeelizzle said:


> I was offered the role of Guest Relations at Magic Kingdom! I'm very excited- its my dream job!



Congrats, this is the PI I want to go for after I graduate!

Would you be able to keep me posted during the PI and let me know how its going? I'm a supervisor in a Guest Relations now, so I'm really excited to know what it's like in Disney!


----------



## Berlioz70

Mickey85Disney said:


> Has anyone had any contact from these positions?? interviews or anything!
> Event Assistant-MK
> College Recruiting
> Travel Industry Mktng, Event Planning Internship
> Youth Events Internship
> DU Operations and Learning Services Internship



I was just contacted this afternoon about a second round interview with College Recruiting... they are doing all of their interviews on Monday.


----------



## graygables

Anyone else apply for
DEG Training and Development
DCL Internal Communications
Merchandise Buying/Product Development?

If so, have you heard anything about interviews?  These are the 3 I have left, but I haven't seen ANYTHING about them anywhere.


----------



## CFL

jlc86 said:


> when they say that your resume is being passed on does that mean they print it out and give the departments a piece of paper or do the area managers look on disney careers for our resumes and cover letter.
> 
> the only reason i ask is because i just updated some information on my resume and was wondering if they would see it



I am not sure now since the application deadline ad closed if they will see your new resume off of disneycareers or not but I updated my resume after my first interview but before the application deadline and they had copies of my updated resume during my second interviews.  You could always just bring a hard copy to an interview with you, that was what I was going to do but overslept and forgot it.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> Anyone else apply for
> DEG Training and Development
> DCL Internal Communications
> Merchandise Buying/Product Development?
> 
> If so, have you heard anything about interviews?  These are the 3 I have left, but I haven't seen ANYTHING about them anywhere.



Tell me about it.  I've applied for 4, got bumped from 1, and haven't heard back for the the 3 others I applied for.

Of which, I've only heard of 1 other person who applied for stage tech, and 1 other person who applied for production assistant.  And I haven't met anyone yet who applied for costuming.


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

miss_porter411 said:


> Congrats, this is the PI I want to go for after I graduate!
> 
> Would you be able to keep me posted during the PI and let me know how its going? I'm a supervisor in a Guest Relations now, so I'm really excited to know what it's like in Disney!



DEFINITELY!


----------



## havie35

Has anyone heard anything about these PIs: financial analyst-pricing, travel industry marketing measurements, wdtc product development, merchandise global planning and pricing?


----------



## arfischer

havie35 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about these PIs: financial analyst-pricing, travel industry marketing measurements, wdtc product development, merchandise global planning and pricing?



I have an interview for Travel industry measurements on Tuesday.  I got a call to schedule it last Tuesday.


----------



## miss_porter411

disneyapeelizzle said:


> DEFINITELY!



Thanks!!

Maybe we can trade screen names? Send me a PM! Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## hokiehi

congrats to everyone hearing back, and getting offers...

I'm guessing a lot of mine are still waiting to get back for interviews...
For some of you in the same boat, I had a 2nd interview with Youth Market Sales Internship, still waiting to hear back from Special Programs Marketing Internship, Event Assistant MK Internship, Management Internship-Recreation, Marketing Strategy Professional Internship, and Management Internship - Sports Complex

We all still have a month before the "deadline" to hear from them on Nov. 28th, so still plenty of time for all of us who haven't heard back on some interviews.

Good luck everyone, I'll be waiting patiently like most of you! haha


----------



## Mallory Lu

Well its officially the last week in October!
Good luck to those of you who were told their department makes decisions by the end of this month!
I'm waiting patiently (ok, maybe not so patiently) to hear from Fairytale Weddings this week...
One way or the other I just want to know!


----------



## arfischer

hokiehi said:


> congrats to everyone hearing back, and getting offers...
> 
> I'm guessing a lot of mine are still waiting to get back for interviews...
> For some of you in the same boat, I had a 2nd interview with Youth Market Sales Internship, still waiting to hear back from Special Programs Marketing Internship, Event Assistant MK Internship, Management Internship-Recreation, Marketing Strategy Professional Internship, and Management Internship - Sports Complex
> 
> We all still have a month before the "deadline" to hear from them on Nov. 28th, so still plenty of time for all of us who haven't heard back on some interviews.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I'll be waiting patiently like most of you! haha



I had a first interview with Special Programs Marketing but have not heard anything since.  But I haven't heard anyone else talk about it either so hopefully they are just very behind.


----------



## arfischer

Anyone else have an interview this week for Travel Industry Marketing Measurements?  I am wondering if they told you how many interns they are picking.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

hokiehi said:


> congrats to everyone hearing back, and getting offers...
> 
> I'm guessing a lot of mine are still waiting to get back for interviews...
> For some of you in the same boat, I had a 2nd interview with Youth Market Sales Internship, still waiting to hear back from Special Programs Marketing Internship, Event Assistant MK Internship, Management Internship-Recreation, Marketing Strategy Professional Internship, and Management Internship - Sports Complex
> 
> We all still have a month before the "deadline" to hear from them on Nov. 28th, so still plenty of time for all of us who haven't heard back on some interviews.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I'll be waiting patiently like most of you! haha



just to let you know. I've worked with Mk's event team and they told me that they will be making phone calls out this week to schedule 2nd interviews. so hold on there!


----------



## Mickey85Disney

> just to let you know. I've worked with Mk's event team and they told me that they will be making phone calls out this week to schedule 2nd interviews. so hold on there!



THats refreshing to know!!! do you know how many they are hiring for the position??


----------



## Ellagirl

I recieved an email last thrusday night to schedule an interview for tomorrow afternoon. I emailed them back an hour later on thrusday night but I still have not recieved an email back. Should i try to email them again or call? I dont want to be pushy but i want to make sure that they got it.


----------



## jeff318

Ellagirl said:


> I recieved an email last thrusday night to schedule an interview for tomorrow afternoon. I emailed them back an hour later on thrusday night but I still have not recieved an email back. Should i try to email them again or call? I dont want to be pushy but i want to make sure that they got it.



I would send them an email - maybe even blame it on technical problems.  "My school's email system has been acting up, so I wanted to make sure that you received my previous message." is a convenient excuse.


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> I recieved an email last thrusday night to schedule an interview for tomorrow afternoon. I emailed them back an hour later on thrusday night but I still have not recieved an email back. Should i try to email them again or call? I dont want to be pushy but i want to make sure that they got it.



There's nothing wrong with sending a repeat email to make certain that someone got your previous information.  I'm so used to having to double/triple email/call people with the work that I do, it's second nature.


----------



## Ellagirl

Thank you all so much! I reemailed them and they emailed me right back. They said they thought they had responded and that they were so sorry. so yay my interview is tomorrow affternoon Thank you again!


----------



## arfischer

Ellagirl said:


> Thank you all so much! I reemailed them and they emailed me right back. They said they thought they had responded and that they were so sorry. so yay my interview is tomorrow affternoon Thank you again!



What is the interview for?


----------



## Ellagirl

It is for MK special Events


----------



## arfischer

I just got a call from Tracy at Travel Industry Marketing.  I had an interview today at 1 PM but she said she had bad news and that they got a message last night saying that they had to put the internship position on permanent hold.  My interview was canceled.


----------



## Mickey85Disney

> It is for MK special Events



Well I guess that takes me out of the running on this one too, this is depressing. 

How was the interview?? did they say how many they are hiring??


----------



## Ellagirl

Mickey85Disney said:


> Well I guess that takes me out of the running on this one too, this is depressing.
> 
> How was the interview?? did they say how many they are hiring??



The interview went well i think, they didnt say how many they were hiring but i think they said they were still calling people so dont loose hope!


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> The interview went well i think, they didnt say how many they were hiring but i think they said they were still calling people so dont loose hope!



I think you'd be surprised how many people get hired for some positions.  While that doesn't mean that there'll be 100 openings, there isn't a whole lot of PIs that are 'highlander-style', aka 'there can be only one.'


----------



## mytwoboys

Got called today for an interview Thursday for CMR Marketing- Guest Relations! Any advice?


----------



## americangeiko

mytwoboys said:


> Got called today for an interview Thursday for CMR Marketing- Guest Relations! Any advice?



Congrats!  As always with Disney, push the "exceed customer expectations" side.


----------



## Flower4Pwr

Mickey85Disney said:


> Well I guess that takes me out of the running on this one too, this is depressing.
> 
> How was the interview?? did they say how many they are hiring??



MK Special Events is one of those hard ones to get and they only have 1 intern  But don't give up hope! Even if you don't get the one you "want" a better fit could be right around the corner!! Good luck!


----------



## mytwoboys

americangeiko said:


> Congrats!  As always with Disney, push the "exceed customer relations" side.



Will do, thanks


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

miss_porter411 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Maybe we can trade screen names? Send me a PM! Can't wait to hear from you!



I dont even know how to do that...haha. If you have facebook, add me! My link is in my signature! I think I'm on facebook more than I'm on anything else...haha. I'm cool like that!


----------



## miss_porter411

disneyapeelizzle said:


> I dont even know how to do that...haha. If you have facebook, add me! My link is in my signature! I think I'm on facebook more than I'm on anything else...haha. I'm cool like that!



I added you!


----------



## ryangraphics

Has anyone been offered a Professional Internship yet?

I am reading how some are being cancelled which is not a good sign. I am willing to move across the country for six months to do this. Because there isn't much around here I would consider a "quality" internship.


----------



## jeff318

ryangraphics said:


> Has anyone been offered a Professional Internship yet?
> 
> I am reading how some are being cancelled which is not a good sign. I am willing to move across the country for six months to do this. Because there isn't much around here I would consider a "quality" internship.



There definitely have been some offers - I have heard of a couple who have been offered Guest Relations roles, and I was offered an internship in the Global CMR Marketing team.


----------



## ryangraphics

what are you doing for housing?


----------



## jeff318

ryangraphics said:


> what are you doing for housing?



I've put in the drawing for Northbridge, since that seems to be the easiest option... but I'll be looking at some places when I visit in a few weeks.


----------



## Ellagirl

So i wa just thinking about this the other day and was curious... if they offer you a position how long do they give you to decide on it? Also say you had more then one second interview and casting calls and offers you a position but you still want to wait to hear from the other job, can you ask them to wait your you just have to make your decision right then and there.
Thanks!


----------



## jeff318

Ellagirl said:


> So i wa just thinking about this the other day and was curious... if they offer you a position how long do they give you to decide on it? Also say you had more then one second interview and casting calls and offers you a position but you still want to wait to hear from the other job, can you ask them to wait your you just have to make your decision right then and there.
> Thanks!



They gave me 24 hours to decide... and I had a second interview with another role that morning, but the one I was offered was my top choice so it's all good.


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> So i wa just thinking about this the other day and was curious... if they offer you a position how long do they give you to decide on it? Also say you had more then one second interview and casting calls and offers you a position but you still want to wait to hear from the other job, can you ask them to wait your you just have to make your decision right then and there.
> Thanks!



Last year I had exactly 24 hours to accept or decline.  
And I share your worries...I am supposed to hear back this week from one department, but I haven't even had a second interview with another department that I am equally interested in!


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> So i wa just thinking about this the other day and was curious... if they offer you a position how long do they give you to decide on it? Also say you had more then one second interview and casting calls and offers you a position but you still want to wait to hear from the other job, can you ask them to wait your you just have to make your decision right then and there.
> Thanks!



You can always ask your recruiter if that position is still open or not.  I know some positions only have one intern, and they've been filled already.  You can also ask if that internship has finished their 2nd interviews as well.

Most companies have no problem telling you that a "position has been filled".


----------



## americangeiko

Costumer (Workroom) position as been filled as it's gone missing from my workbench.  

So that makes 1 bumped, 1 filled, and 2 left to go.


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> Last year I had exactly 24 hours to accept or decline.
> And I share your worries...I am supposed to hear back this week from one department, but I haven't even had a second interview with another department that I am equally interested in!



Yeah, im supposed to hear back from one department this week but i interview this week with another department and that is the one that I want most so i just don't know what I would do. 24 hours isnt a long time


----------



## jeff318

Ellagirl said:


> Yeah, im supposed to hear back from one department this week but i interview this week with another department and that is the one that I want most so i just don't know what I would do. 24 hours isnt a long time



Yeah, I just accepted on the spot because 24 hours wasn't going to change anything to me, since I was on fall break and any of the relevant offices at school were closed anyway.  Plus, just saying that I accepted my internship at Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party with a Dole Whip in hand is pretty cool


----------



## chase007

The internship I have accepted is for the College Education Program Coordinator, a group of six interns that staff the Disney Learning Center at  Vista Way. While this doesn't seem like a terribly amazing internship, my supervisor informed me that it presents probably the best networking opportunity that Disney has to offer as executives come from all over the company to teach and participate in the college program classes. While they are there, they get to know the Professional Interns and, according to my supervisor, they "fish" for talent among the interns. This is exactly what I am looking for in an internship!  
There are six such internships, since I'm filling one of them, looks like there will be five others out there! 
Oh by the way, anybody who has accepted their PI, I've heard some horror stories about Northbridge apartments, not just how expensive they are, but also about crime and problems in that area of Orlando. I am finding housing with friends closer to WDW. 
Good Luck everyone!


----------



## hokiehi

Anyone gotten any interviews for management in recreation, or management in the sports complex? or know anything about those two?

I keep hearing between here and facebook about people who say that basically all the interviews are done and now they're just processing, but I haven't heard anyone say anything about those two internships, and I figured I'd hear some people getting interviewed at least! haha  Since those are my top picks I'd def like all the info possible


----------



## havie35

Has anybody applied or know anybody who applied for financial analyst-pricing, merchandise global planning and pricing, or wdtc product development? I still have not seen anybody on facebook or here that has applied for any of those positions. I still have never received any word from Disney at all since I applied so I have pretty much given up hope. However, all of the ones I applied for are still on my workbench and I keep hearing stories from people saying some of the more specific PIs do not have first interviews or the story I heard about one person who got a call out of left field in November of last year offering them the job after totally giving up hope. I do not know what to think and just wish I could get some kind of word just to totally end this saga of little to no word from Disney lol.


----------



## chared at disney

jeff318 said:


> I've put in the drawing for Northbridge, since that seems to be the easiest option... but I'll be looking at some places when I visit in a few weeks.



hey jeff,
i saw that you were looking for housing for the upcoming professional internship starting in january. I'm actually ending my internship on December 19th early due to the fact that i have school starting january 5. The date I'm suppose to end is january 2nd but after talking with my leader I'm leaving early. So i was going to tell you that I don't live in Northbridge. I live at this place located in kissimmee which is about 15 minutes from the Walt Disney resort. It's called Coral Cay. I live with three other professional interns and 2 of them have decided to extend but the other one is going back home. My rent is 278 a month not including utilities. The utilities we pay for are electric and everything else is covered. The electric runs about 45 a person. The only reason my rent is so low is because we decided to charge each person based off of their room size. I have a room thats exactly the same as the guy who i share a bathroom with. We both have twin beds so it's not so bad sleeping in a twin bed. As long as I have a place to stay I'm cool with it! This place is really nice and it is a gated community. And a security guard is always at the entrance. My roommates are cool and they leave you alone if you need to be by yourself. I understand you're wanting to look around but i'm just giving you an option.


----------



## DisneyGroove

lea509 said:


> so you are going to be an education presenter at dak? For that PI you do not need to be a cp, last year only 8 out of the 20 were!



Yeah, I'll be at dak, can't wait!!!  

Quick question - I got my acceptance email last Wednesday and filled and submitted the acceptance form online the same day, but I haven't heard anything since, no email stating it was received or anything of the sort... I thought I would hear something about it .   Could anyone let me know whether I should have heard something by now or if I'm just stressing for no reason - maybe the form wasn't received? Thanks everyone and good luck!!!  

Take care!!


----------



## jeff318

DisneyGroove said:


> Yeah, I'll be at dak, can't wait!!!
> 
> Quick question - I got my acceptance email last Wednesday and filled and submitted the acceptance form online the same day, but I haven't heard anything since, no email stating it was received or anything of the sort... I thought I would hear something about it .   Could anyone let me know whether I should have heard something by now or if I'm just stressing for no reason - maybe the form wasn't received? Thanks everyone and good luck!!!
> 
> Take care!!



I didn't hear anything back regarding the form either.


----------



## americangeiko

chase007 said:


> The internship I have accepted is for the College Education Program Coordinator, a group of six interns that staff the Disney Learning Center at  Vista Way. While this doesn't seem like a terribly amazing internship, my supervisor informed me that it presents probably the best networking opportunity that Disney has to offer as executives come from all over the company to teach and participate in the college program classes. While they are there, they get to know the Professional Interns and, according to my supervisor, they "fish" for talent among the interns. This is exactly what I am looking for in an internship!
> There are six such internships, since I'm filling one of them, looks like there will be five others out there!
> Oh by the way, anybody who has accepted their PI, I've heard some horror stories about Northbridge apartments, not just how expensive they are, but also about crime and problems in that area of Orlando. I am finding housing with friends closer to WDW.
> Good Luck everyone!



Tell Hershel I said 'Hi'.


----------



## CFL

Not to back track to the conversation on here a couple days ago but does anyone know if it is all PIs that they only give 24 for you to accept?  I have interviewed with a few other companies as well but wont be hearing back until 2-4 weeks from all of them.  I don't even know if I will be selected for the Disney internship (my interview went awful) but I really was hoping for a two week window to accept or reject the offer.


----------



## americangeiko

CFL said:


> Not to back track to the conversation on here a couple days ago but does anyone know if it is all PIs that they only give 24 for you to accept?  I have interviewed with a few other companies as well but wont be hearing back until 2-4 weeks from all of them.  I don't even know if I will be selected for the Disney internship (my interview went awful) but I really was hoping for a two week window to accept or reject the offer.



It sounds like it, but you can always ask for more time.  I know if there was  non-Disney internship that I wanted more, that I'd push to get that, rather than accept with Disney.


----------



## graygables

I've not heard of anyone having longer than 24 hours to accept.  Of course, I haven't heard of too many who take longer than 24 SECONDS to accept either!    It wouldn't hurt to ask, but remember, they do have a process they have to follow and if you don't want the job, someone else is in line who will take it. They have a massive amount of paperwork and shuffling they have to get done.


----------



## Ellagirl

I know i asked this before but i dont think i got an answer, does casting operate on the weekends? Will they call on the weekends?


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> I know i asked this before but i dont think i got an answer, does casting operate on the weekends? Will they call on the weekends?



One person in the facebook group said that they got a call for 2nd interview on Sunday evening during a football game.


----------



## Neaner

So...I went through 3 phone interviews, one in-person interview, and today I got verifying that I was still interested and that they are emailing me an application to fill out and send back-though I haven't received it yet. Does this mean I have the position?


----------



## Ellagirl

Neaner said:


> So...I went through 3 phone interviews, one in-person interview, and today I got verifying that I was still interested and that they are emailing me an application to fill out and send back-though I haven't received it yet. Does this mean I have the position?



It sounds to me like you do because for all the other people who had to fill out applications were offered positions. Which one was it for?


----------



## Mickey85Disney

Has anyone heard anything bout rooms related management offers?? They said they were going to start contacting people today and was curious if anyone had heard anything? and if so did they call or email you??


----------



## hokiehi

I filled out my application right after they told me I was moving on and then got a call a week later for a 2nd interview.  I also sent a copy in.  

Anyone know anything about management in recreation or the sports complex?

Also, I was told I would hear something hopefully by the end of the month, as were a lot of you for different positions but I nor most of you have actually heard anything.  It sounds like most things are on hold or still being interviewed for.


----------



## americangeiko

hokiehi said:


> I filled out my application right after they told me I was moving on and then got a call a week later for a 2nd interview.  I also sent a copy in.
> 
> Anyone know anything about management in recreation or the sports complex?
> 
> Also, I was told I would hear something hopefully by the end of the month, as were a lot of you for different positions but I nor most of you have actually heard anything.  It sounds like most things are on hold or still being interviewed for.



A good source told me that Friday (31st) was the deadline for their department to speak to casting about who they wanted, or who their choices were.  Though I've notice quiet a few departments that haven't done any 2nd interviews, etc.


----------



## mytwoboys

americangeiko said:


> A good source told me that Friday (31st) was the deadline for their department to speak to casting about who they wanted, or who their choices were.  Though I've notice quiet a few departments that haven't done any 2nd interviews, etc.



I had two second interviews this past week with very different departments and was told the same thing by all three managers.


----------



## graygables

mytwoboys said:


> I had two second interviews this past week with very different departments and was told the same thing by all three managers.



What were your interviews for, if you don't mind my asking?  There are a several departments that we aren't hearing about yet.


----------



## mytwoboys

Merchandise Presentation & Global CMR - Database


----------



## Ellagirl

I hope that since most of the departments were supposed to let casting know by last friday that alot of us will hear this week or the week after! Im excited and nervous!


----------



## lauraebeth

Ellagirl said:


> I hope that since most of the departments were supposed to let casting know by last friday that alot of us will hear this week or the week after! Im excited and nervous!



I find the fact that casting was supposed to be informed by friday interesting since myself and anyone i've talked to that applied for youth education facilitator hasn't been contacted. I was told in my interview that it's not a highly applied for role, and including myself, i know at least 5 that have applied, moved forward, and heard nothing.


----------



## princessaurora1

The PI  online application asks for "starting salary/wage/wage expected" -- not sure on this one.  Any helpful ideas on what a PI makes?  I'm apply for a HR Intern.


----------



## Ellagirl

I left it blank because normally the PI wages are predetermined by casting but you can always put negotiable.


----------



## CelebrationNM

princessaurora1 said:


> The PI  online application asks for "starting salary/wage/wage expected" -- not sure on this one.  Any helpful ideas on what a PI makes?  I'm apply for a HR Intern.



It doesn't so much matter what you put if you're applying for a PI--you'll get what they offer you. I'd just leave it blank.


----------



## americangeiko

Okay, here's the news from Facebook:

Friday was the deadline to for departments to put in for who they want.  Departments will hand in a list of candidates who they like, and casting is responsible for calling them up, and offering out the positions.

However...

Some people get offered a PI and accept thinking they won't get another opportunity, but later get offered another PI that they want more.  And YOU CAN ACTUALLY ACCEPT THE OTHER POSITION!

This means that casting will then have to call the next candidate and find out if they're interested.  In some cases, they'll go through an entire stack of people, and have to go back to the department for their next list of picks.

This is the reason why the 31st was the deadline to send in your intern selections, but the 28th of November is when we'll hear something back.

So, yeah, good news for a lot of us.


----------



## Validee

I had my first and only interview on Thursday at noon for Epcot Plant Science and Epcot Entomology.  It was with two people (though one of them didn't talk as much as he was typing) and it lasted an hour.  I was so nervous at first that I was literally shaking, but luckily they were very friendly so I relaxed. They started with more standard questions and then went into more specific ones about the internship.  

Other than stumbling and rambling at the beginning and my phone disconnecting in the middle (they called back luckily), I actually think it went pretty well.  Nothing more I can do but hope for the best and wait. 

 Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Guys whatever you do.. DO NOT loose hope.

Every single department just got budget cuts!! 
Ex #1- my roommate working with the conservation wildlife fund just found out they cut their budget by 50%

EX#2- my current PI manager doesnt even know if they'll be able to HAVE interns next semester...he doesnt know yet and hasnt even started conducting interviews..

So dont give up. Things now are VERY bad. 

As far as the person looking for sports/rec mgmt... they might not be taking interns this semester... they might keep the current ones. My neighbor is one so I'll find out.

ANd the person looking for Merchandise. They too have not figured out if they can afford having an intern. Even though we dont get very high pay, Disney is scraping pennies! 

Just a heads up there... so we might be finding out after nov 28 because all departments had to re-arrange their budgets.


----------



## Mickey85Disney

its not our fault they lost budgets, we also need time to move down there, find other jobs etc. Im upset because they have not contacted us about that if thats the case. My interview for the position was almost a month ago and nothing. if they are cutting budgets or whatever, they could at least send an email to the people they interviewed so they know whats going on.


----------



## sdboltgirl519

Hey all,

I just found these boards today but would like to say that I was offered a position as an Animal Nutrition intern! I'm sooooooo excited. My only problem is that I was going to choose the NorthBridge Apartment option because I will be driving out from San Diego, California and it would be really hard for me to find another housing option. As I was doing research, I came across a site that gave the apartments horrible reviews. They mentioned crime, pests and horrible management. I would like to think that Disney would not put their interns in this situation, but have any of you heard anything or have any information about the apartments? I would really like to live in a safe environment. I don't know anything about the area so any input would be appreciated. Sorry if this topic has been covered, I tried to read through everything but there are sooooo many pages!

Thank you all and good luck to those who are still waiting to hear!


----------



## ryangraphics

I read and found bad reviews as well. It didn't sound safe to me either. I am in Portland, OR and still waiting to see if I get one of my applied PI positions.

If I get offered something I will just find some alternative housing. I really want to be in Celebration. I have been researching it a lot and it seems really safe, more upscale and fun to walk around.

When did you get word on your offer?


----------



## sdboltgirl519

I was offered the position last night. I took the 24 hours to decide so I will be getting a call in about an hour and I totally want the position but I am going to ask the woman if she knows anyting about the issues with NorthBridge. I don't want to commit to paying for 6 months of rent and be miserable.

How far is Celebration from the park? I might look into that option as well...


----------



## ryangraphics

It's immediately south. About as close as you can get. Disney actually developed this suburb. Do you have Google Earth? Or just use Mapquest to plot out the city. You will see how close it is.


----------



## CelebrationNM

sdboltgirl519 said:


> How far is Celebration from the park? I might look into that option as well...



Honestly, about as close as you can get: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=celebration, fl to magic kingdom&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## sdboltgirl519

Well thank you for mentioning Celebration. I will look into that area. I will also let you know if I hear anything from the people I have contacted about the situation!

Which PI did you apply to and have you heard anything?


----------



## ryangraphics

I have had two phone interviews with the Disney Design Group and the Travel dept. I am a Graphic Design major going back to school to complete my Bachelors. I actually completed my Associates seven years ago so I have a far amount of work experience. So getting either of these creative interns would be a wonderful experience and look great on the resume.

What part of San Diego are you from. I have relatives out in Ramona. I have visited dozens of times. Love the zoo!


----------



## sdboltgirl519

I'm from Santee, pretty close to Ramona, maybe 15-20 minutes. I love it here. Just graduated from a school up north with my BS degree in Animal Science and this opportunity is amazing. I just have to find a place to live now, haha. I'm looking at apartments in Celebration but they seem expensive.


----------



## lauraebeth

sdboltgirl519 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just found these boards today but would like to say that I was offered a position as an Animal Nutrition intern! I'm sooooooo excited. My only problem is that I was going to choose the NorthBridge Apartment option because I will be driving out from San Diego, California and it would be really hard for me to find another housing option. As I was doing research, I came across a site that gave the apartments horrible reviews. They mentioned crime, pests and horrible management. I would like to think that Disney would not put their interns in this situation, but have any of you heard anything or have any information about the apartments? I would really like to live in a safe environment. I don't know anything about the area so any input would be appreciated. Sorry if this topic has been covered, I tried to read through everything but there are sooooo many pages!
> 
> Thank you all and good luck to those who are still waiting to hear!



There is a facebook group called. "Disney Professional Interns 09' " I hyperlinked it so you can go to the page. . .

there is a thread in there where we've discussed housing. From past professional interns, northbridge is far away and not worth it. Idk how many people our age who are interested in sleeping on a twin bed and sharing a room for 6 months((i say our age because i think most of us are older than those participating in CP's))

I live in TN and i looked at two places while i was there on my fall break and know of others that i saw during my CP, or have friends in currently. There are a lot of options that are affordable on our salaries and are MUCH closer to property than northbridge.


----------



## Mallory Lu

sdboltgirl519 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just found these boards today but would like to say that I was offered a position as an Animal Nutrition intern! I'm sooooooo excited. My only problem is that I was going to choose the NorthBridge Apartment option because I will be driving out from San Diego, California and it would be really hard for me to find another housing option. As I was doing research, I came across a site that gave the apartments horrible reviews. They mentioned crime, pests and horrible management. I would like to think that Disney would not put their interns in this situation, but have any of you heard anything or have any information about the apartments? I would really like to live in a safe environment. I don't know anything about the area so any input would be appreciated. Sorry if this topic has been covered, I tried to read through everything but there are sooooo many pages!
> 
> Thank you all and good luck to those who are still waiting to hear!



I did not live in Northbridge myself last spring, but I knew a lot of interns who did.  I never heard any of them say anything about feeling unsafe, or experiencing any crime.  I only visited a couple of times, but the apartments themselves are in really good condition and furnished.
I have read the same horror stories you are talking about, but just thought I'd share that my friends' personal experiences last year were not nearly as bad as those reviews.   

I chose not to live there last year for a few different reasons, and will not be living there this upcoming year if I get to return.  These reasons being-the rent is way way higher than what you can find elsewhere (even for furnished), the location is close to shopping and other essentials but a fairly long drive up I-4 during rush hour to get to and from work, and having to share a somewhat small bedroom with another person for that rent price.

So basically, if you end up having to live in Northbridge, its really not as bad of a place as reviews make it out to be, especially to live there for only 6 months (in my opinion).  But if you have the time to spend looking for a less expensive and closer location, I'd recommend that.


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu have you heard back from Fairytale weddings yet? They said they were going to call last week so im getting a little nervous.


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> Mallory Lu have you heard back from Fairytale weddings yet? They said they were going to call last week so im getting a little nervous.



Nope, I have not heard anything.  I am just assuming that they have not contacted anyone yet, since I have not seen anybody mention it here or on facebook.
I am getting really nervous about it too!  Didn't they make it sound like we would know for sure by the end of October...?


----------



## Christyl

I have been accepted in food and beverage management, my begining day is jan 16. Now i'm looking for girls to share an apartment or if someone already have an option contact me please. probably I will be moving to FL in December to care about all this stuff.


----------



## americangeiko

Christyl said:


> I have been accepted in food and beverage management, my begining day is jan 16. Now i'm looking for girls to share an apartment or if someone already have an option contact me please. probably I will be moving to FL in December to care about all this stuff.



Congrats!


----------



## Christyl

Thanks!


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> Nope, I have not heard anything.  I am just assuming that they have not contacted anyone yet, since I have not seen anybody mention it here or on facebook.
> I am getting really nervous about it too!  Didn't they make it sound like we would know for sure by the end of October...?



Yeah! I thought we'd hear back by Halloween, i thought thats what she said. I want to call casting but at the same time i know they value applicants patience but mine is starting to run out.


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> Yeah! I thought we'd hear back by Halloween, i thought thats what she said. I want to call casting but at the same time i know they value applicants patience but mine is starting to run out.



I keep telling myself that I'm going to wait until the end of this week and then call casting if I don't hear anything.  I am not sure what they would be able to tell me, but I feel like they should at least let us know if they put everything on hold.  I'm trying to tell myself that I shouldn't feel bad calling and bugging them when the department specifically told us we would find out by now...


----------



## cvs80

Has anyone heard anything about interviews/offers for the Web Developer/Designer Internship position?


----------



## christieb2212

I just happened across this board today, but I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the professional Youth Groups internship?  I know there are 10 spots, I was just wondering if any have definitely already been filled.  Thanks!


----------



## lauraebeth

christieb2212 said:


> I just happened across this board today, but I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the professional Youth Groups internship?  I know there are 10 spots, I was just wondering if any have definitely already been filled.  Thanks!



Youth Education Facilitator? if so, nope, and i didn't know that there were 10, i thought there were 6, but 10 is good! there are a few of us in the facebook group too.


----------



## woowoochick

christieb2212 said:


> I just happened across this board today, but I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about the professional Youth Groups internship?  I know there are 10 spots, I was just wondering if any have definitely already been filled.  Thanks!



Christie are you talking about Youth Events, working with festival disney and such?  I interviewed for that, and was excited to hear that there are 10 spots.  I haven't heard anything back yet, and actually no one has.  Apparently they are all on hold.  There was a huge discussion about it today in the facebook group.  You should check it out, it was hyperlinked a few days ago.  With this internship I don't think they can do it without us, since it is essentially the 10 interns running the festivals.  The wait is getting hard!  But we can all hang in there!


----------



## Septiembre26th

So I'm with all you guys - I applied for the Travel Industry Marketing, Communications internship, went through 3 interviews and I'm still waiting for some news.... anyone know of anything? I've been keeping up with the thread, so I know a little, but anything more would be welcome. I hope we hear something soon!!!


----------



## wendy darling

good luck everyone!! Hope everyone knows soon!!


----------



## avanmanchun

I just search some of the PI position online, and I find that there are not too much role relate to Finance. Will it be more later?


----------



## chase007

avanmanchun said:


> I just search some of the PI position online, and I find that there are not too much role relate to Finance. Will it be more later?



It's funny you say that, because the finance internship is one of the only ones still listed. The majority of internships are no longer available. Go checkout the job listing site for Florida, and do a search for intern, you'll see it there.


----------



## namara87

chase007 said:


> It's funny you say that, because the finance internship is one of the only ones still listed. The majority of internships are no longer available. Go checkout the job listing site for Florida, and do a search for intern, you'll see it there.



Chase007, I used to live in Harambe...what a small world.  haha.  

Anyway, has anyone heard from Retail Management post 3rd interviews?  I was told 2-3 weeks, today is 2....I'm getting a bit anxious obviously.  

And does anyone have any idea how many interns are needed for retail management?  They're virtually in every area of Property and I was quick to note that my email saying I was selected to interview had 12 other people in the "To:" list.  I can only imagine that a few of these emails went out in batches?   I was on Face earlier and I saw that most in the P.I. group were thinking around 30 or so people were sent an email...that to me seems more like the number they would hire alone...idk, any ideas?


----------



## CelebrationNM

avanmanchun said:


> I just search some of the PI position online, and I find that there are not too much role relate to Finance. Will it be more later?



I was able to find a WDI finance internship available.

Also, remember that this recruiting season is almost over, so you may want to wait until the Fall 09 PIs are posted in January.


----------



## bridgetzoe

Ellagirl said:


> Yeah! I thought we'd hear back by Halloween, i thought thats what she said. I want to call casting but at the same time i know they value applicants patience but mine is starting to run out.



I also interviewed with the Weddings department, and thought I'd hear back by Halloween too...but nothing as of yet. I know they said casting would call to give you an offer or were denied. So I'm thinking they have made their decisions, and now we are just waiting for Casting to basically start those calls out.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## avanmanchun

CelebrationNM said:


> I was able to find a WDI finance internship available.
> 
> Also, remember that this recruiting season is almost over, so you may want to wait until the Fall 09 PIs are posted in January.



Ya... I am still waiting for my letter for Spring 09 CP.
I want to do the PI in fall 09. So, most of the position for Fall 09 will post in Jan 09?
I am so excited about that.


----------



## christieb2212

woowoochick said:


> Christie are you talking about Youth Events, working with festival disney and such?  I interviewed for that, and was excited to hear that there are 10 spots.  I haven't heard anything back yet, and actually no one has.  Apparently they are all on hold.  There was a huge discussion about it today in the facebook group.  You should check it out, it was hyperlinked a few days ago.  With this internship I don't think they can do it without us, since it is essentially the 10 interns running the festivals.  The wait is getting hard!  But we can all hang in there!



That's the one...sorry about any confusion.  I wrote that while I was running out the door.  Is there any word on how long they're going to be on hold?  Like you said, the wait is killing me!


----------



## CelebrationNM

avanmanchun said:


> So, most of the position for Fall 09 will post in Jan 09?



Yes, that is correct. Start writing your cover letter and fixing up your resume so you can submit right when they are posted!


----------



## avanmanchun

CelebrationNM said:


> Yes, that is correct. Start writing your cover letter and fixing up your resume so you can submit right when they are posted!



If I apply for Fall 09 PI, when will it start?
IF I apply the spring 09 CP, is it possible for me to start doing the Fall 09 PI right after that?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

avanmanchun said:


> If I apply for Fall 09 PI, when will it start?
> IF I apply the spring 09 CP, is it possible for me to start doing the Fall 09 PI right after that?



The Fall PIs run from June - January.  It is possible for you do to the Spring CP from January - May and then do a Fall PI.


----------



## avanmanchun

Actually what is the chance to be a PI after CP? I am just curious


----------



## CFL

I know one person on here had gotten an offer to the food and beverage management PI but I was wondering if anyone else had heard back about that one yet.  They had told me I would get a class from casting telling me one way or another but I have heard nothing.


----------



## americangeiko

CFL said:


> I know one person on here had gotten an offer to the food and beverage management PI but I was wondering if anyone else had heard back about that one yet.  They had told me I would get a class from casting telling me one way or another but I have heard nothing.



A lot of people haven't heard anything.  Myself included.

It's kind of annoying because if I'm not accepted I want to get myself set-up for other options next year, but I don't want to see counselors, draw up paperwork, etc to only have to turn them down and their work if I get an offer.


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> I know one person on here had gotten an offer to the food and beverage management PI but I was wondering if anyone else had heard back about that one yet.  They had told me I would get a class from casting telling me one way or another but I have heard nothing.



HI there,

I'm still waiting on F&B management as well.  I'm pretty sure we are all waiting to hear while they decide who/what positions will fit into their budget right now.


Hang in there!  Hopefully we will hear soon!


----------



## Validee

In case anybody was waiting for any of the science internships, a girl on facebook has been accepted for the Epcot entomology position and received an e-mail saying that all science program internships will be announced by this coming week.  

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## CFL

Well I already started setting up other options for January, but it still would be nice to know.  I would think they are taking a lot of management inters since they pay them less than the full-time managers....and I know they let a few of the FT managers in my location go.


----------



## graygables

Does anyone have the information on whom to contact about Coral Cay?  All I'm finding on Google is management companies that operate them for vacation homes (by the night) and the one place mentioned on FB acted like they only had one unit left (and wanted a $1200 *deposit*  )


----------



## onenightonly

Validee said:


> In case anybody was waiting for any of the science internships, a girl on facebook has been accepted for the Epcot entomology position and received an e-mail saying that all science program internships will be announced by this coming week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!



Thanks for the update. I know someone was offered Marine Mammal.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> Does anyone have the information on whom to contact about Coral Cay?  All I'm finding on Google is management companies that operate them for vacation homes (by the night) and the one place mentioned on FB acted like they only had one unit left (and wanted a $1200 *deposit*  )



Try the "housing/roommate" thread on FB.  There's people who've responded on there who are already living in Coral Cay.  They can probably tell you who to get in contact.


----------



## lauraebeth

graygables said:


> Does anyone have the information on whom to contact about Coral Cay?  All I'm finding on Google is management companies that operate them for vacation homes (by the night) and the one place mentioned on FB acted like they only had one unit left (and wanted a $1200 *deposit*  )



I posted it somewhere on the PI group.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

staycoralcay.com


----------



## havie35

For those of you who have excepted non-management roles, what is going to be your hourly pay rate? I have heard the pay range for all non-management roles, but I would like to hear from all of you to get an idea of what each position is paying their interns. That is if you do not mind divulging that information.


----------



## americangeiko

The pay varies GREATLY for each position.  And there's a range for each position as well since some people don't have much experience with what they're doing (lower-end of pay), and other's have a lot of experience with what they're doing (higher-end of pay).

There's also regular increases with inflation, decreases with budget cuts, and the addition and loss of positions that determines things.

I've seen some positions that pay more than the entry level wage for that position if it was FT.  I've also seen some positions that pay less than industry standard, but the entry level FT paid just fine.

It really is a hat toss.


----------



## razzery

I'm looking to do a PI in Operations Planning or anything in the Industrial Engineering field in either Fall 09 or Spring 10. Are the positions like these mostly 9-5 jobs? It seems like it but it would be great to be reassured on this. I plan on continuing to take classes up here at UCF and would need to plan around that.

Also they do not offer housing to PI's correct? My friends and I plan on renting out a house for our junior and senior years so it would be great if I could live there and just drive down.


----------



## havie35

americangeiko said:


> The pay varies GREATLY for each position.  And there's a range for each position as well since some people don't have much experience with what they're doing (lower-end of pay), and other's have a lot of experience with what they're doing (higher-end of pay).
> 
> There's also regular increases with inflation, decreases with budget cuts, and the addition and loss of positions that determines things.
> 
> I've seen some positions that pay more than the entry level wage for that position if it was FT.  I've also seen some positions that pay less than industry standard, but the entry level FT paid just fine.
> 
> It really is a hat toss.



I already know all of that. I am just trying to get an idea of some of the positions' pay in particular to see how wide of a range there is and to get an idea of how much the positions I applied for would be. I have heard the range you can expect. I am trying to get more specifics.


----------



## graygables

havie35 said:


> I already know all of that. I am just trying to get an idea of some of the positions' pay in particular to see how wide of a range there is and to get an idea of how much the positions I applied for would be. I have heard the range you can expect. I am trying to get more specifics.



For some reason, I thought it was a no-no for PIs to discuss wages?  I think I read somewhere that it's in the contract?


----------



## havie35

Alright then, nevermind lol. I guess that would bring about some bitterness between interns in the same position. That was probably wrong of me to ask that and I apologize.


----------



## ryangraphics

It's not appropriate to discuss wages in any work environment. They gave me a range and all I can do is hope for the high end of it. If offered this wonderful opportunity you just make it work.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> For some reason, I thought it was a no-no for PIs to discuss wages?  I think I read somewhere that it's in the contract?



Amongst other current PIs, definitely.

I know what the wage range is for the positions I applied for from a previous PI who isn't one anymore, but that info is already irrelevant because of inflation/economic downturn, etc.  

At the same time, where you end up on that range is a matter of field experience, previous training, and company experience.  However, I wouldn't put it past some departments to pay everyone the same despite all of this.


----------



## diana99

Mallory Lu said:


> Last year I had exactly 24 hours to accept or decline.
> And I share your worries...I am supposed to hear back this week from one department, but I haven't even had a second interview with another department that I am equally interested in!



they seriously only give you 24 hours to decide? i have never heard of any company doing that! that is unbelievably poor business practice on their part. has anyone ever heard of someone getting more than 24 hours to decide? 

if this is true i will probably have to just turn them down, which i really don't want to do but i have other positions that i am waiting to hear back on and don't want to take this one just because they are putting pressure on me. this is not cool


----------



## ryangraphics

Seriously, you really need that much time. When you have been waiting so long to get an offer?

It will take me a matter of seconds.


----------



## americangeiko

diana99 said:


> they seriously only give you 24 hours to decide? i have never heard of any company doing that! that is unbelievably poor business practice on their part. has anyone ever heard of someone getting more than 24 hours to decide?
> 
> if this is true i will probably have to just turn them down, which i really don't want to do but i have other positions that i am waiting to hear back on and don't want to take this one just because they are putting pressure on me. this is not cool



If you're refering to other PI positions, you can accept your first offer, and then if you get accepted for another, decline the first and accept the 2nd.

If you're talking about other internships with other companies, then you're going to have to decide what means more to you.  

I'm currently preparing to be an RA on-campus, and set up 2 separate study abroad semesters for next year.  This includes meeting with counselors, paperwork, passports, etc ALL with the knowledge that I could get a call in the next 2-3 weeks offering me a PI.

And as I knew when I started this whole process, no matter what else comes up, I'm going to take the PI....

...unless it's the lottery because that's another story.


----------



## graygables

ryangraphics said:


> It will take me a matter of seconds.



I was trying to figure out how many seconds it would take me to calm myself before saying, "yes"...don't want to be all  on the phone!


----------



## fmrcp06

So i'm guessing it's safe to say that for now we are all sort of "safe" since no one at all is getting any sort of calls...

I was told that I would hear within two weeks of the interview... as did others but that is not the case.  I'm guessing they are really waiting until Nov. 28th.  BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## graygables

fmrcp06 said:


> So i'm guessing it's safe to say that for now we are all sort of "safe" since no one at all is getting any sort of calls...
> 
> I was told that I would hear within two weeks of the interview... as did others but that is not the case.  I'm guessing they are really waiting until Nov. 28th.  BAH HUMBUG!



Yes, but that was before the fiscal year/budget thing happened.  I don't think they WANT to wait, but they are probably scrambling to see where the money falls so they know exactly how many they can hire, IF they can hire.  I will say the first 2 weeks were worse and now I can at least concentrate on writing papers some!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

I'm interested in applying for a PI for fall 09. However, I've been accepted for Spring Advantage CP 09 which runs to August, so here's my question. 

would I be best to try to extend my Spring program to January and apply for the spring '10 PI since I couldn't just quit my CP in June to do the PI? 

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

epfootballcutie04 said:


> I'm interested in applying for a PI for fall 09. However, I've been accepted for Spring Advantage CP 09 which runs to August, so here's my question.
> 
> would I be best to try to extend my Spring program to January and apply for the spring '10 PI since I couldn't just quit my CP in June to do the PI?
> 
> I hope that makes sense



Well you cannot do a Fall PI since you are doing spring advantage because 95% of PIs start in June. Unless you get a 3 month one that starts in Sept.

do NOT extend your program in hopes for a spring 10 PI. You can only be statused as an intern for a year. So if you just do the CP for Spring '09 then you can either do a Fall 09 PI or take Fall 09 off and do a Spring '10 PI.


----------



## fmrcp06

Has anyone actually called casting to see what is going on?  I wonder if they'd have any info...


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> Yes, but that was before the fiscal year/budget thing happened.  I don't think they WANT to wait, but they are probably scrambling to see where the money falls so they know exactly how many they can hire, IF they can hire.  I will say the first 2 weeks were worse and now I can at least concentrate on writing papers some!



It's possible that they might take MORE interns, as one other person suggested, because we're cheaper than the FT/PT labor as they have benefits, etc.  

I know it's already been stated that a lot of middle managers have been cut as well.

I just wish they would've waited on all the cuts until after the holiday season as it's going to make things insane for cast members currently there to deal with the busiest time of year with less staff.


----------



## graygables

americangeiko said:


> It's possible that they might take MORE interns, as one other person suggested, because we're cheaper than the FT/PT labor as they have benefits, etc.
> 
> I know it's already been stated that a lot of middle managers have been cut as well.
> 
> I just wish they would've waited on all the cuts until after the holiday season as it's going to make things insane for cast members currently there to deal with the busiest time of year with less staff.



That's a good news/bad news scenario.  If they can hire more interns and let managers go, then when it's OUR turn to be managers, we could be the ones facing the carving knife.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> That's a good news/bad news scenario.  If they can hire more interns and let managers go, then when it's OUR turn to be managers, we could be the ones facing the carving knife.



Well, the joke there would be that there just wouldn't be any full-time positions for us to move into.   But yes, when things get tough, Disney consistently cuts it's mid-level managers.


----------



## jpat926

I just got offered the Biotechnology PI at Epcot today!! Has anyone out there heard anything back yet? I was just wondering if the other science positions have been filled yet?


----------



## americangeiko

jpat926 said:


> I just got offered the Biotechnology PI at Epcot today!! Has anyone out there heard anything back yet? I was just wondering if the other science positions have been filled yet?



The scient internships sound like the only PIs that are being filled right now.  Everybody else I talk to is on hold.


----------



## jpat926

americangeiko said:


> The scient internships sound like the only PIs that are being filled right now.  Everybody else I talk to is on hold.



do you know of any other apartment options other than northbridge?


----------



## americangeiko

Join the 'disney professional internships 09' group on Facebook.  They have a lot of other options listed.


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> I keep telling myself that I'm going to wait until the end of this week and then call casting if I don't hear anything.  I am not sure what they would be able to tell me, but I feel like they should at least let us know if they put everything on hold.  I'm trying to tell myself that I shouldn't feel bad calling and bugging them when the department specifically told us we would find out by now...



Hey did you by chance call casting last week. I think im gunna call this week but i dont want them to think im being impatient its just that they told us we would hear a while ago. Any suggestions on if i should call or not?


----------



## americangeiko

Ellagirl said:


> Hey did you by chance call casting last week. I think im gunna call this week but i dont want them to think im being impatient its just that they told us we would hear a while ago. Any suggestions on if i should call or not?



I'd say go for it considering the odd circumstances at hand with the budget cuts/lay-offs.


----------



## graygables

Have you told a bunch of people or are you keeping it close to the vest until you get an answer?  

I was so excited about my 2nd interview that I told LOTS of people and now they keep asking me about it!  It's fun how excited some near-complete strangers are for me, it's like they're living vicariously.  That, and my Toastmasters group is trying to figure out if I have enough time between now and January to get my CTM award so they can apply it to our club. I'll have to give 4 speeches between now and 12/17...


----------



## Validee

jpat926 said:


> I just got offered the Biotechnology PI at Epcot today!! Has anyone out there heard anything back yet? I was just wondering if the other science positions have been filled yet?


Congratulations on the biotechnology position!  That one looks like a lot of fun.  When I visited last August I was so curious what goes on behind that window.  How did your interview go?  

Apparently all the Epcot science positions are going to be filled this week, according to one of the recently accepted entomology interns on facebook.  I'm still waiting to hear anything for Plant-Science, but I'm trying to keep patient.  I can't imagine how the other non-science applicants must feel with all the rumours going about.  

I've been keeping my cell phone on and charged.  I'm in this weird combination of optimism and worrying all at once.  Hopefully I hear something soon!


----------



## arfischer

Hey Guys,

After my second interview was cancelled, I emailed Disney and got this reply.

Dear Ashley,
Thank you for applying for the Travel Industry Marketing Measurements Professional Internship. The leaders have redefined the focus of the internship, and regretfully, will not be filling the position in the spring.

You are still in consideration for the other internships that you've applied for, and we wish you the best of luck as you pursue them!

Have a Magical Day!
The Professional Internship Recruitment Team


----------



## Ellagirl

so i just called casting and all they would tell me was that i would hear by  Nov 28th. I told her that the person that the person that I interviewed with told me I would know by Halloween and she said nope Nov. 28th. So i dont know if this info will help anyone but thought id let ya know.


----------



## Ghostbuster097

I have just accepted a management internship at the Wide World of Sports Complex, so offers are starting to go out. Good Luck to everybody. 
-Mike


----------



## graygables

Ghostbuster097 said:


> I have just accepted a management internship at the Wide World of Sports Complex, so offers are starting to go out. Good Luck to everybody.
> -Mike



Congratulations!


----------



## fmrcp06

Ghostbuster097 said:


> I have just accepted a management internship at the Wide World of Sports Complex, so offers are starting to go out. Good Luck to everybody.
> -Mike



CONGRATS!!! That gives many of us hope!!!  When did you have your last interview?!?!?!?


----------



## jpat926

Validee said:


> Congratulations on the biotechnology position!  That one looks like a lot of fun.  When I visited last August I was so curious what goes on behind that window.  How did your interview go?
> 
> Apparently all the Epcot science positions are going to be filled this week, according to one of the recently accepted entomology interns on facebook.  I'm still waiting to hear anything for Plant-Science, but I'm trying to keep patient.  I can't imagine how the other non-science applicants must feel with all the rumours going about.
> 
> I've been keeping my cell phone on and charged.  I'm in this weird combination of optimism and worrying all at once.  Hopefully I hear something soon!



Thanks!! Yea I hear they should all be filled this week also. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Ghostbuster097

fmrcp06 said:


> CONGRATS!!! That gives many of us hope!!!  When did you have your last interview?!?!?!?



I interviewed for this particular position about two weeks ago.
-Mike


----------



## americangeiko

Ghostbuster097 said:


> I have just accepted a management internship at the Wide World of Sports Complex, so offers are starting to go out. Good Luck to everybody.
> -Mike



Congrats!


----------



## hokiehi

Ghostbuster097 said:


> I interviewed for this particular position about two weeks ago.
> -Mike



Mike, I never got a call for that one unfortunately as it was my first choice, so I guess there's not much hope left for me on that one... do you know how many interns they are taking?  I really hope that I still have a shot a that one!


----------



## Ghostbuster097

hokiehi said:


> Mike, I never got a call for that one unfortunately as it was my first choice, so I guess there's not much hope left for me on that one... do you know how many interns they are taking?  I really hope that I still have a shot a that one!



I am not sure how many interns they will take, I was one of seven to interview with my interviewer. He said he was picking one candidate. I don't know whether or not they had other interviewers. Sorry I can't help more.
-Mike


----------



## hokiehi

thanks for the info! my next choice of management, recreation, I haven't had a 2nd interview with either... so hopefully one of the two will pan out... congrats again!


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> so i just called casting and all they would tell me was that i would hear by  Nov 28th. I told her that the person that the person that I interviewed with told me I would know by Halloween and she said nope Nov. 28th. So i dont know if this info will help anyone but thought id let ya know.



I emailed a secretary in the weddings department directly.  She replied almost immediately and said the people who gave the interviews didn't realize that the date they have to give their decisions to casting by is 10/31 but the date casting will contact the applicants by is 11/28.
So she definitely made it sound like the decisions for that department are already in to casting, now its just up to casting to contact us.  Neither she nor I mentioned anything about internships being on "hold" or cut back.

I know contacting her did not make me look bad (especially if their decisions are already in), she was really nice and prompt with her response.
So maybe not every department had to go through changes for this semester and we will be contacted by 11/28 just like we were originally supposed to be...


----------



## Ellagirl

Mallory Lu said:


> I emailed a secretary in the weddings department directly.  She replied almost immediately and said the people who gave the interviews didn't realize that the date they have to give their decisions to casting by is 10/31 but the date casting will contact the applicants by is 11/28.
> So she definitely made it sound like the decisions for that department are already in to casting, now its just up to casting to contact us.  Neither she nor I mentioned anything about internships being on "hold" or cut back.
> 
> I know contacting her did not make me look bad (especially if their decisions are already in), she was really nice and prompt with her response.
> So maybe not every department had to go through changes for this semester and we will be contacted by 11/28 just like we were originally supposed to be...


Thank you so much for doing that and letting us know!! I didnt even think to email the secretary... casting didnt sound thrilled when i told them that my interviewer said we would hear by oct 31st. Now i dont feel so stressed out! Thank you again!


----------



## dancinralph

Hey everyone! My husband has had second/third interviews for DVC marketing and gift card services a few weeks ago. Then, two days ago he got a call from casting to set up a 15 min phone call. She said it was the next step of the process but that it wasn't an interview. He had his call just a little bit ago and it was just like a 1 minute phone call asking him the questions about the dress code, transportation etc. All the same questions he has already been asked in an interview. Then she just said hopefully he would hear soon. Has anyone else had this happen? Why would they call just to ask all those same questions? We just want to figure out what we are doing in January, like everyone else!  Good luck hearing back!


----------



## jamiemae

I just found this thread and I'm glad to see I'm not alone in waiting to hear back from Disney for a spring 2009 PI position.   I had my 2nd interview October 21st and was told that I would hear back in 2-3 weeks.  When that time had elapsed I called casting and was told that all final decisions would be made on or by November 28th...just some more waiting. 

I just really want to hear soon because I graduate on December 11th   and if I have to wait until Nov 28, I will have about 2 weeks to get a job.  I am looking and attending job fairs but I would like to know about the PI.

I plan to live somewhere besides northbridge, and I have a friend who is moving down to Orlando so theres 2 roommates, ya know if I end up getting chosen. 

I'd like to know if anyone hears back and I'll be sure to let you all know if/when I hear anything.


----------



## americangeiko

Good Luck.  

Oh, which position(s) did you apply for?


----------



## Ellagirl

Here's hoping that we all get calls of good news this week!!


----------



## Septiembre26th

I'm with you, Ella. Here's hoping to a week full of phone calls for us all. 

Remember... when you wish upon a star  makes no difference who you are.

Maybe I can just wish myself there.


----------



## Ellagirl

Does anyonw know the hours that casting would call during the day. I thought they closed at 5 but i know that people have gotten offers at night time and that they also conduct interviews up till 9 at night. I was just curious.


----------



## Berlioz70

Hey everyone - I was just called this morning by casting and accepted the Learning Solutions PI!!!


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> Hey everyone - I was just called this morning by casting and accepted the Learning Solutions PI!!!



Congratulations!  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mallory Lu

Congrats!  
I really hope this means that others will also get calls this week...I simply cannot wait any longer!

As far as the hours that casting calls, I personally have only been called/emailed during regular business hours, but I am not sure how late they work.

Everyone keeps asking me what my plans are for after graduation (I graduate this Thursday eek!) and I never know what to tell them...I wish I could just say for sure that I am doing a disney internship or know that I am not and find another job!

Wishes of patience to all of us for the next two weeks!


----------



## americangeiko

Berlioz70 said:


> Hey everyone - I was just called this morning by casting and accepted the Learning Solutions PI!!!



Congrats!


----------



## americangeiko

Mallory Lu said:


> Congrats!
> I really hope this means that others will also get calls this week...I simply cannot wait any longer!
> 
> As far as the hours that casting calls, I personally have only been called/emailed during regular business hours, but I am not sure how late they work.
> 
> Everyone keeps asking me what my plans are for after graduation (I graduate this Thursday eek!) and I never know what to tell them...I wish I could just say for sure that I am doing a disney internship or know that I am not and find another job!
> 
> Wishes of patience to all of us for the next two weeks!



You're not the only one.  I'm trying to put in for 2 possible RA positions on campus, 2 different study abroad programs, and financial aid too.  

And that's only for if I DON'T get the PI because if I *do* then I'm permanantely moving to Orlando, and going FT with the company afterwards.


----------



## sdboltgirl519

Hey are there any female interns in need of housing? Another girl and I want to sign a lease on a three bedroom townhome but we need to fill the last room. Please email me if you are interested! slocowgirl519 @ hotmail.com (sorry for the spaces, it won't let me post an email address).

Thanks!


----------



## Ellagirl

has it been decided that f the job is still on your workbench that it has not been filled yet or that they would take them off at the end of next week? Im just trying to gauge if im still in the running for some of them.


----------



## Mallory Lu

Ellagirl said:


> has it been decided that f the job is still on your workbench that it has not been filled yet or that they would take them off at the end of next week? Im just trying to gauge if im still in the running for some of them.



One of the ones I applied for was cancelled a while ago(costuming manager) and as soon as I got an email that it was cancelled it was removed from my workbench.  Both of the other ones I applied for are still there, I had a second interview for one and have heard nothing from the other.
I was wondering the same thing myself actually...


----------



## Ellagirl

well it just so frustrating cause u and me both know that casting has the decisions for the weddings and yet they still havent let us know! Everytime my phone rings i hope its a 407 number but then its not lol


----------



## americangeiko

I had one position I applied for disappear from my workbench.  I didn't hear of anyone on FB or Dis who got it, but then again, it's a "1 person" position so it could easily be someone not in either group.

As far as everything else, they're all still listed in my workbench.  

So I know that they do delete them, so it's possible that a lot of them are still open if they haven't completely filled the position.


----------



## chared at disney

Hello Everyone,
I am currently an intern here at disney and I am wanting to sell my dresser, desk and chair. I bought all items at ikea 5 months ago and now that I'm leaving I have no use for them anymore. If anyone is interested just let me know. I know that you guys are still finding out if you are getting an internship. Just let me know I can tell you more about the items if you message me.


----------



## weish

Ellagirl said:


> Does anyonw know the hours that casting would call during the day. I thought they closed at 5 but i know that people have gotten offers at night time and that they also conduct interviews up till 9 at night. I was just curious.



I'm a current professional intern, but someone from casting called me at 7 PM PST before (which meant it was 10 PM her time?!)  I actually asked her about it because I was shocked she was still at work at 10 PM, but she said she got to pick her hours and she preferred working at night so maybe it varies from person to person.


----------



## lauraebeth

weish said:


> I'm a current professional intern, but someone from casting called me at 7 PM PST before (which meant it was 10 PM her time?!)  I actually asked her about it because I was shocked she was still at work at 10 PM, but she said she got to pick her hours and she preferred working at night so maybe it varies from person to person.



also. . .my interviewer was interviewing me from kentucky. . .


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

chared at disney said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am currently an intern here at disney and I am wanting to sell my dresser, desk and chair. I bought all items at ikea 5 months ago and now that I'm leaving I have no use for them anymore. If anyone is interested just let me know. I know that you guys are still finding out if you are getting an internship. Just let me know I can tell you more about the items if you message me.



Hi! I'm totally interested! I have a house down there now that I can store the items in til I get there in January...unfortunately I can't PM (apparently Im more of a creeper than a poster)...but you can message me through facebook! my link is below! thanks!


----------



## CFL

This is a little bit crazy that we were told we would hear back 2-3 weeks after the interview and have still heard nothing.  I mean I am now assuming that I didn't get the internship and they are holding off calling me with a no in case people back out so they have back up interns but it is still bugging me.  They have everyone's email and I just don't see a good reason they wouldn't send out some type of blast email regarding delays due to the economy since they had already given people other information.


----------



## vin1215

Hey guys do you know if casting does all their calls for one position in one day. I ask because someone got an offer for DVC Sales yesterday and that position was my best shot of a PI ( my 2nd interview went really well). I know they are hiring 15 people but since somone got her call yesterday does that mean that they made all their offers yesterday??


----------



## AshleyT1987

Hello everyone! I haven't written on this forum in ages, but just thought I'd share my experience... I just started reading this thread again a couple days ago. 

I actually JUST had my second interview on Friday in Celebration, so apparently some positions are stiiiiill interviewing! I was shocked when I got the phone call- I had already given up hope. I really didn't believe casting when they told me my interview could be anywhere up until the 28th. 

I'm hoping that since I just had my interview, that means that my department hadn't found the 10 perfect people yet... hopefully I'm one of them!

My interviewer didn't tell me when I would find out, but he did tell me that casting had put a freeze on actually making offers. Do you think I should call casting to see when I'll hear or just wait until Friday and see?


----------



## vin1215

AshleyT1987 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't written on this forum in ages, but just thought I'd share my experience... I just started reading this thread again a couple days ago.
> 
> I actually JUST had my second interview on Friday in Celebration, so apparently some positions are stiiiiill interviewing! I was shocked when I got the phone call- I had already given up hope. I really didn't believe casting when they told me my interview could be anywhere up until the 28th.
> 
> I'm hoping that since I just had my interview, that means that my department hadn't found the 10 perfect people yet... hopefully I'm one of them!
> 
> My interviewer didn't tell me when I would find out, but he did tell me that casting had put a freeze on actually making offers. Do you think I should call casting to see when I'll hear or just wait until Friday and see?



wow what was your interview for? and I would probably just wait and see.


----------



## AshleyT1987

vin1215 said:


> wow what was your interview for? and I would probably just wait and see.



Youth Events. Yeah, I was really shocked that I got called for an interview this late in the game. I'm optimistic at this point though! I felt like the interview went really well. It lasted like 40 minutes because we actually had a lot in common and things to talk about... all good things I hope  My interviewer was super nice too!


----------



## woowoochick

Ashley that makes me really excited.  I am getting really anxious now.


----------



## Mallory Lu

I got a rejection email this morning for the costuming buyer position.  I just checked and it was removed from my workbench.  
I figured as much since I did not have a second interview with that department.  
So now my only shot left is fairy tale weddings, which hopefully I will be hearing about one way or another very soon!
Anybody else heard any news this week?


----------



## graygables

Still waiting, here, and all 5 are still on my workbench, so at least they haven't been filled yet.  Last I heard, they may have pushed the deadline back to 12/2, but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## ryangraphics

Still haven't heard anything here either. I applied for three PI's and had phone interviews for two different positions. Everything is still in my workbench. I broke down and emailed today to ask if they have been canceled. No reply yet. Here it is the last week and still no one knows what's going on.


----------



## graygables

Just got the email that DCL Internal Communications "is no longer available", so 1 down, 4 more for me.


----------



## ryangraphics

Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship. 

At this time, the position you have applied for is no longer available. 

We encourage you to re-visit disneyinterns.com because there may be other Disney Professional Internships that may spark your interest. If no positions appear once you perform your search, they have unfortunately all been filled at this time. But please check back on the Web site to see when well be posting new positions. 

You also may consider applying for the Disney College Program at disneycollegeprogram.com. Participants learn transferable skills in a variety of roles and can take courses that may earn them college credit. The programs unique combination of living, learning and earning can stand out on your résumé. 


We also encourage you to search the other opportunities that may be available to you with Disney at disneycareers.com. Learn more about roles at the Disneyland® Resort and the Walt Disney World® Resort, and also other areas of our company with Adventures by Disney and Disney Cruise Line®. 

Again, thank you so much for applying and good luck with your future endeavors! 

Disney Professional Recruiting 


Position Title:  Creative Services/Graphic Design Internship
Requisition ID: 171726
​This is one that I never had a phone interview for and never learned anything about it. Laurie


----------



## ryangraphics

Position Title:  DDG - Creative Assistant Internship
Requisition ID: 172202

No longer available.


----------



## figment82

I wonder if the "no longer availables" are different from the "we hired someone elses"?  I got both types (for different positions), and I'm wondering if the no longer available emails are as a result of cutbacks, as opposed to someone else getting the position.

(I really only ask because I was very surprised I never got a call for a second interview on one of the roles that my first interviewer thought I was perfect for - and then today I got an email that it was no longer available.  It would help to know (for future planning purposes) if there was something *I* could have done better or if it was just pulled due to the economy)

My personal situation changed after I applied and I couldn't have accepted this term anyways, but I may apply in the future, SO....

Anyways, good luck to everyone that is going!!


----------



## can84

figment82 said:


> I wonder if the "no longer availables" are different from the "we hired someone elses"?  I got both types (for different positions), and I'm wondering if the no longer available emails are as a result of cutbacks, as opposed to someone else getting the position.
> 
> (I really only ask because I was very surprised I never got a call for a second interview on one of the roles that my first interviewer thought I was perfect for - and then today I got an email that it was no longer available.  It would help to know (for future planning purposes) if there was something *I* could have done better or if it was just pulled due to the economy)
> 
> My personal situation changed after I applied and I couldn't have accepted this term anyways, but I may apply in the future, SO....
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone that is going!!



I was wondering the same thing--I received the same email for Entertainment Resource Center, and I was never contacted for a second interview.


----------



## Ellagirl

I jot got an email saying that the Entertainment DEG Manager is no longer available and it was taken off my workbench. Also, Weddings was taken off of my workbench but i havent received an email about that one yet but i am guessing that its a no. Oh well only one more left, i guess i better start looking for other options. Nevermind- just got a rejection email for the weddings one


----------



## graygables

I've received both.  One is a position I'd applied for, but removed my application early on and I know someone was hired for it.  As soon as she accepted, I got the "position has been filled" (I think it said).  The one I just got for DCL said "is no longer available", so I'm guessing it's one that was cancelled due to budget cuts.

I'm sorry for all the people who are losing their opportunities and I'm also sorry for the folks at Disney who had to make the decisions and are losing their interns.  I'm sure they like the fresh faces and new input.


----------



## diana99

3 out of the 4 positions i applied for are "no longer available". i didn't know disney was cutting back this much..  good luck to everyone!!


----------



## vin1215

Well I just gt emails for"

TIM Loyalty
Marketing Strategy (#1 choice)
DVC Marketing
Gift card services

which leaves me with DVC sales assistant which I drove to Orlando to have the second interview for....I really hope I get it! not a good day so far though


----------



## graygables

Product development just went buh-bye for me, too.


----------



## ryangraphics

Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below. 

Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position. 

You are welcome to continue reviewing our employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify.

Again, thank you for your time and the interest you have expressed in our Company.  

We wish you well in your endeavors.



Position Title:  Travel Industry Mktg Creative Development Intern
Requisition ID: 172096​
Interesting, I have 15 years in the airline/tourism industry and 7 years working as a graphic designer and I didn't qualify? This was a perfect match for me and my skill set. Yes, I am bummed.


----------



## graygables

Laurie, I am SO very sorry.


----------



## ryangraphics

Well, I guess I can focus on my studies now. This whole process has created a lot of anxiety and been a distraction. It's been really hard to think about my schooling and what I should be doing right now. Maybe next winter! At least I know the process now. Hopefully our economy gets better.


----------



## graygables

ryangraphics said:


> Well, I guess I can focus on my studies now. This whole process has created a lot of anxiety and been a distraction. It's been really hard to think about my schooling and what I should be doing right now. Maybe next winter! At least I know the process now. Hopefully our economy gets better.



I hear you about the anxiety and distraction!  I'm hoping along with you for the economy, things are really tough right now.


----------



## Mallory Lu

I got the "position no longer available" email for weddings earlier today. No more chances for me.  
Sorry for everybody else's bad news too!  
Seems like they are doing a lot more rejecting than offering.
I do feel better hearing from them, even if the end result was not what I wanted!


----------



## graygables

Just got another rejection for DEG Training and Development.


----------



## can84

To those that received internships, congratulations! For the rest of us


----------



## jeff318

eCommerce Solutions:  At this time, the position you have applied for is no longer available. 

DVC sales assistant:  Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.


----------



## jeff318

Also, Ticketing Specialist: At this time, the position you have applied for is no longer available.


----------



## vin1215

jeff318 said:


> eCommerce Solutions:  At this time, the position you have applied for is no longer available.
> 
> DVC sales assistant:  Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.




I applied for DVC Sales and had a 2nd interview and so far it is the only position that I have not received a rejection email for...However since you did does that mean I am out of luck too?


----------



## jeff318

vin1215 said:


> I applied for DVC Sales and had a 2nd interview and so far it is the only position that I have not received a rejection email for...However since you did does that mean I am out of luck too?



I would think that NOT receiving that email yet might be a good thing...


----------



## graygables

vin1215 said:


> I applied for DVC Sales and had a 2nd interview and so far it is the only position that I have not received a rejection email for...However since you did does that mean I am out of luck too?



Is it still on your workbench?


----------



## vin1215

jeff318 said:


> I would think that NOT receiving that email yet might be a good thing...



Yea That what I first thought but I thought that if they start sending out rejection emails then that might mean that all the offers have been out...Well hopefully that is not the case because DVC Sales is my only hope now and I realllllly want it. lol


----------



## vin1215

graygables said:


> Is it still on your workbench?



yes


----------



## christieb2212

any word on Youth Events?  I read on facebook that someone was offered a position the other day, but turned it down for a different PI, but has anyone else gotten an offer, or even emails that the positions have been filled?


----------



## Septiembre26th

This was the last of my straws. I guess the economy (and Disney) has rejected me in every way possible. 

Sad considering I went through 3 interviews, all of which went great.  

Travel Industry Marketing Communications - position not available.

 
Sigh.

Though Disney Institute/DEG Marketing - Brand Internship is still on my workbench.... though I never once got a phone call about it. Interviews or otherwise.


----------



## woowoochick

christieb2212 said:


> any word on Youth Events?  I read on facebook that someone was offered a position the other day, but turned it down for a different PI, but has anyone else gotten an offer, or even emails that the positions have been filled?



I'm still waiting to hear back also.  I got a call from casting yesterday, and missed it since I was in the middle of a performance of our musical revue at the school I am student teaching at.  I called Danny 3 times yesterday and no answer, so I left a message.  I called another 3 times today and still no answer.  So I guess I will just have to wait until monday to find out.  I am hoping for youth events because it is my top choice and I got a rejection email from magic music days coordinator.


----------



## americangeiko

2 of the positions that I was passed on for, but never received an interview have been removed from my workbench.  No rejection email either, so I can't say whether or not it's a "filled position" or a "cut position".    

There's still 1 that's outstanding, and 1 that I received a rejection notice for that was never removed?  However, I sincerely doubt that I'll get the position that's listed because it's in Celebration, which means it's possibly with Imagineering, and I'm not the right major for it, even though I meet all the other requirements.  

I guess maybe in another year and a half, I'll consider applying again.


----------



## dms25

Has anyone heard anything about the YES program (youth education series facilitator)?  It's still listed on my workbench and I was just curious.

Spring CP 2007


----------



## happydilapi

Yeah the YES program is the only internship that I actually applied for and I have not heard anything since my first interview a couple of weeks ago.  It's still on my workbench though.


----------



## woowoochick

I haven't heard anything from Youth Education Series either.  I think they are still trying to figure things out, because from what I heard a good majority of that department are PI's, so it would be hard without us!


----------



## lauraebeth

woowoochick said:


> I haven't heard anything from Youth Education Series either.  I think they are still trying to figure things out, because from what I heard a good majority of that department are PI's, so it would be hard without us!



When I had my interview, the interviewer was a former manager for the YES program, and she told me that it's not a position that is usually turned into a full time job because the department is mostly interns


----------



## CFL

So anyone else have a second interview but never hear back?


----------



## lauraebeth

CFL said:


> So anyone else have a second interview but never hear back?



No one for the YES program that was moved forward has had a second interview. 

someone on the facebook group posted this: 
I heard that different departments had not made up their mind as to what people to call since they were cut on how many people they could hire for this....supposedly next week is when they are calling....Monday and Tuesday is the word out there


----------



## graygables

I'm still waiting to hear on the management positions.  The buzz over at Facebook is that those should be calling tomorrow or Tuesday.  Everything else has dropped off my workbench and I've gotten emails that the positions were no longer available, but the mgmt ones are still there. Still wishin' and hopin' here!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Hey guys!

We are looking for 1-2 roommates to live with us at Coral Cay! Two of our roommates are moving home  
Currently Coral Cay has about 10 townhomes that are currently being used by other Interns, so its a great place to socialize! 
Besides me, its my roommate Lisah, and our friend Selena who is moving in with us December 20th. 

Here is a link to Coral Cay to see what the complex is like! We have our own hot tub on our back patio, and a big theater at the club house! We have a big living room with a glass top dining table. We only have two tv's though (ones in the lving room, and ones in the master bedroom). Were in a gated community and we are only one mile away from Walmart, two from Sams Club, and three from Target! 
http://www.staycoralcay.com/

We have enjoyed living here, and we think you will too! Message me if your interested! 

Thanks! 
-Nessa


----------



## americangeiko

Web Production Intern has disappeared.  

I'm now still stuck with the position that they said I was rejected for?

No emails.  No phone calls.

Alas, there will be no salvation for me.


----------



## graygables

Both of my remaining ones (rooms & related and retail mgmt) fell off my workbench tonight.   There are some over on Facebook who still have them on theirs, so If I had to guess, they are the final candidates and the rest of us will get emails once they accept.  I may be wrong about that, but that's my guess.


----------



## CFL

I think everything is off our workbenches because it hit the 120 day point.  I am a bit annoyed that they would bring people in to interview but not have the courtesy to call people back.  Especially with a company with such a large HR staff.  Oh well I should know by now this is how they operate.


----------



## chase007

Typically if someone is not hired for a position, even if they were interviewed, they will receive either a letter or an email. Rarely do companies make phone calls to reject applicants (although some do). I believe rejection emails are customary with Disney.


----------



## graygables

CFL said:


> I think everything is off our workbenches because it hit the 120 day point.  I am a bit annoyed that they would bring people in to interview but not have the courtesy to call people back.  Especially with a company with such a large HR staff.  Oh well I should know by now this is how they operate.



That's an interesting observation about the 120 days...maybe that's why some people still have them on their workbenches???  

I will say that in my experience so far this year, Disney has at least answered my questions where some companies won't respond at all, even to a follow-up to make sure they've received a fax or whatever.  It's certainly a test of patience, but that's a good thing in my book.  I've grown quite a lot this past few months in that area!


----------



## CFL

My frustrations are not really as much with the PI process as other issues I am having with my current job location with Disney and it is spilling over.


----------



## dms25

Has anyone tried to get a hold of casting again to see what's going on?


----------



## graygables

dms25 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a hold of casting again to see what's going on?



I called casting yesterday and was told that I would receive either an email or phone call by the end of the week.  When I specifically asked about the workbench, she repeated that I'd receive an email or phone call by the end of the week.  Still having faith in my dreams and hoping someday (SOON!) my rainbow will come smiling through!


----------



## graygables

I just got the rejection email for Rooms & Related Management, saying that it was "no longer available".  I'm still waiting for word about retail.


----------



## CFL

I have still heard nothing from F&B management.


----------



## KingKobra

Got this email today: 

"Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship!

The hiring leaders of the internship(s) that you have applied for are still in the process of finalizing their decisions.    

Again, thank you so much for applying and we appreciate your patience!

Disney Professional Recruiting"


The internship is still on my workbench, so fingers crossed!


----------



## graygables

KingKobra said:


> Got this email today:
> 
> "Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship!
> 
> The hiring leaders of the internship(s) that you have applied for are still in the process of finalizing their decisions.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for applying and we appreciate your patience!
> 
> Disney Professional Recruiting"
> 
> 
> The internship is still on my workbench, so fingers crossed!



Which one was it for?


----------



## fmrcp06

CFL said:


> I have still heard nothing from F&B management.



I haven't heard from them either...


----------



## woowoochick

I posted this on facebook, but wanted to share it here for all those not on  facebook, because it is an interesting and frustrating story. So last night I emailed my recruiter and told her I hadn't heard back because she told me to wait till then and let her know and she would get on it. I get a call at about 3:10 az time, which is about 5:10 fl time from the lady I've been calling for nearly 2 weeks, my phone strangely didn't ring so I got the message about 10 mins later and so I get a lovely message from her telling me that we've been playing a serious game of phone tag, since this is the only time she has called me back, and my recruiter told her i've tried numerous times but apparently she has only gotten one of my 3 messages I have left for her. She says she has good news for me about youth events, my top pick PI. Since it took my phone a while to get the message I decided to be a good girl and wait till school got out a few minutes laterso that my students don't see my phone(since they aren't allowed!). She said if I got the message in the next 20 minutes to give her a call.  I called her as soon as I heard the message right after the bell rang and the students left. I barely missed her by like 5 minutes, so now I get to wait until monday to find out my good news! I like how she waited until the end of her day to call me, i can tell she has been trying real hard to contact me!(note the sarcasm!)  I just want to ask her if she got the email this morning why did she wait till she was about to go home to call me?  But I will be a good girl and try to be more patient!  Happy Friday!


----------



## KingKobra

graygables said:


> Which one was it for?



communication planning


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...


----------



## woowoochick

I finally heard back from Disney today.  I was offered Youth Events to help fun the music festivals.  I'm way excited, I just need to find a place to live and figure out when I need to leave since it's about a 3 day drive from AZ and i check in on the 9.  All others still waiting, goodluck!


----------



## mikelo

woowoochick said:


> I finally heard back from Disney today.  I was offered Youth Events to help fun the music festivals.  I'm way excited, I just need to find a place to live and figure out when I need to leave since it's about a 3 day drive from AZ and i check in on the 9.  All others still waiting, goodluck!



congratulations!!!


----------



## fmrcp06

woowoochick said:


> I finally heard back from Disney today.  I was offered Youth Events to help fun the music festivals.  I'm way excited, I just need to find a place to live and figure out when I need to leave since it's about a 3 day drive from AZ and i check in on the 9.  All others still waiting, goodluck!



Congrats!  They still expect people to check in on the 9th???? They are ridiculous... thats just insane.


----------



## graygables

Well, Gang, I just got my last rejection email, the Retail Management position is "no longer available".  I'll be down in January doing my first CP and re-applying, however...let's go Fall '09!


----------



## Sorahana

EDIT: OOPS! I thought this was a thread for June 09 applicants my bad!


----------



## nick_B

Hello everyone I'm relatively new to disboards. My name is Nick I live in Michigan and will be applying for a CP position in the fall. I had some questions if anyone wouldnt mind answering.

What is Disney wide world of sports? What positions are there?

With the economy being very poor what are my chances of getting in? Do I have a good shot?

I have a lot of management experience on my resume. Im sure this helps

In your opinion which position has the most customer interaction? Im a huge people person and work excellent with people.

After the CP Internship I might want to extend the internship can I do that? What are the chances of getting a full time job with disney after the Internship?

what are some key things Disney looks for in there employees? (both during the interview and at work)

Thanks,Nick


----------

